# AestheticManlet’s Official Journal



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

So I thought I'd get an official log up to track my progress. I enjoyed updating my last bulking log so I'd rather have all my progress in one thread from now on.

Ive literally just finished my bulk and my log can be found here if anyone is interested:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303542-ross1991s-bulking-log/?do=embed

*Stats*

Height: 5' 7"

Weight (as of yesterday): 14 stone 7.25 pounds / 203.25 pounds / 92.3kg

Current condition (as of yesterday, pic took first thing upon waking):









*Goals*

Get stronger (increase the 4 main lifts) and gain some size whilst not getting fluffy.

*Diet*

I follow an iifym type diet usually, long as protein target is hit and total calories then it's all good, although I do usually eat clean anyway apart from odd cheat days which are usually the weekend.

Ill be starting off around 3700 calories and will monitor over the next few weeks. With coming straight from a bulk and onto a cruise, you're inevitably going to lose some strength, size and fullness so I'm aware I need to stick out the first few weeks and assess after that.

Calories 3700

Rough macros: P 244g, F 122g C = 406g

*Training*

I'm an advocate of a PPL routine however I've decided to switch to a 4 day upper/lower routine with some 531 lifting on the main lifts.

My routine may change in time but I'm going to see how I get on - training 4 days a week.

I have a home gym so exercise selection is based on this and what I prefer.

*Upper 1 - Bench press focus *

Bench press - 531

Overhead press - 5 sets 10

Bent over rows - 3 sets 10

Dips - 3 sets 10

Ez bicep curls - 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 3 sets 12

*Lower 1 - Deadlift focus*

Deadlifts - 531

Squats - 5 sets 10

Leg press - 5 sets 15

Calf raises - 5 sets 15

Abs

*Upper 2 - Overhead press focus*

Overhead press - 531

Bench press - 5 sets 10

Overhand pull-ups - 3 sets 10

Ez skull crushers - 3 sets 10

Ez bicep curls - 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 3 sets 12

*Lower 2 - Squat focus*

Squats - 531

Deadlifts - 5 sets 10

Leg press - 5 sets 15

Calf raises - 5 sets 15

Abs

*Daily supplements*

Basic multi vitamin (a-z)

Omega 3 fish oil - 6x1000mg

Vitamin D3 - 2500iu

Vitamin K2 - 200mcg

Vitamin C - 1000mg

NAC - 1200mg

Curcumin + piperine - 600mg

Creatine Monohydrate - 5000mg

Joint support supplement

Few additions added during log:

Taurine - 5000mg

Beta alanine - 4500mg

*Cruise*

I am cruising from today and will be running:

210mg Test e (Triumph labs)

100mg tren e (currently using up some left over Sphinx then moving onto Triumph)

I think I've covered everything.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

you know I'm gonna follow this mate


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

In bud

Will be intresting to see how that 100mg of tren fares up in your cruise. Will it make a difference to strength or anything, we will wait too see but my guess is it must do something


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

Following!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cheers lads :thumb

*03/11/2017*

Not much to update I'll be getting into my routine from Sunday, just enjoying the rest as feeling a little run down from my bulk (don't stack or run strong orals for long periods of time kids).

Pinned 210mg Triumph Test e and 100mg Sphinx Tren e tonight.

3700 Calories consumed.

All for today.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Ross1991 ur insides are made of stone lol all them orals. have u tried halo yet lol ive had to give em all up do like them but sides i get are horrible so decided ill run 3 oils instead now lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

S1dhu82 said:


> Ross1991 ur insides are made of stone lol all them orals. have u tried halo yet lol ive had to give em all up do like them but sides i get are horrible so decided ill run 3 oils instead now lol


 I tolerated them well at the time mate but I'm not very well at moment and I'm blaming the oral bashing.

Im very lethargic and also have a few cold sores, which I get when I'm run down. Had some cyst like lumps appear on right side of my neck too, but they've gone now.

I won't be stacking or using strong stuff for as long as I did again haha.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Are you gonna take the advice from most of ukm and treat yourself to a blood test?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

A new one ! :thumb

all the best honey !!

x


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Tren in a cruise hahaha 

on how many caloriees did you end your bulk?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Are you gonna take the advice from most of ukm and treat yourself to a blood test?


 I will mate but more once I'm into this cruise I don't see the point getting one right now, I know everything is going to be fvcked to a degree but I won't be blasting again until I've been checked and all looks ok. :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> A new one ! :thumb
> 
> all the best honey !!
> 
> x


 Thanks Hun. Just post the odd feet pic now and again will keep me going :wub:



Deltz123 said:


> Tren in a cruise hahaha
> 
> on how many caloriees did you end your bulk?


 3600 up to 4100, gained 16 pounds. No point hammering the calories when you know how many you need to gain and not get fat.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I will mate but more once I'm into this cruise I don't see the point getting one right now, I know everything is going to be fvcked to a degree but I won't be blasting again until I've been checked and all looks ok. :thumbup1:


 Yeah I don't mean now think you should have them done 8-10 weeks time.

Would be very interesting to see how you are and how the cruise with tren works out!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah I don't mean now think you should have them done 8-10 weeks time.
> 
> Would be very interesting to see how you are and how the cruise with tren works out!


 Yeah that's true.

Tren on cruise isn't ideal but like anything it's trial and error, I'm not one to just do what everyone says to do, rather find out for myself.

If anything it will definitely give me more incentive to cruise for longer, so that alone is better.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

go on then. in


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> go on then. in


 Thanks sexy :wub:


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> I tolerated them well at the time mate but I'm not very well at moment and I'm blaming the oral bashing.
> 
> Im very lethargic and also have a few cold sores, which I get when I'm run down. Had some cyst like lumps appear on right side of my neck too, but they've gone now.
> 
> I won't be stacking or using strong stuff for as long as I did again haha.


 Lymph nodes?

I'd personally just drop everything except low dose Test, Your body (although it looks great) needs a rest bud, and you certainly don't need Tren to maintain.

Lethargy can be a sign the liver is stressed., and rightly so with all the gear.

I would seriously think about getting some TUDCA down ya and also as said get a blood test.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*04/11/2017*

Another rest day, feeling a lot better today actually. Saturday is usually my junk day so going out for food ect won't be going mad on calories.

Hoping to start new routine tomorrow and get into it properly.

My likes ect aren't working they just unlike when I reload the page :confused1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Lymph nodes?
> 
> I'd personally just drop everything except low dose Test, Your body (although it looks great) needs a rest bud, and you certainly don't need Tren to maintain.
> 
> ...


 Yeah they've pretty much cleared up now had a flare up for a few days but have settled down.

Putting the lethargy mainly down to the orals, gear and duration wasn't a lot but the orals were haha.

I currently use NAC daily but I'm going to see how I feel over the next week or so first. Urine has already gone clear again so I'm happy about that.

I will be getting bloods just not quite yet after just coming off.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah they've pretty much cleared up now had a flare up for a few days but have settled down.
> 
> Putting the lethargy mainly down to the orals, gear and duration wasn't a lot but the orals were haha.
> 
> ...


 Have a read of this:

http://forums.steroid.com/educational-threads/505283-ultimate-liver-thread-info-orals-oral-toxicity.html

Below is quoted from the above.

NAC is a fine antioxidant and glutathione-booster, but it suffers from poor bioavailability & is usually very underdosed in commercially-available supplements... So I wouldn't bother with it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*05/11/2017*

I'm getting my s**t together again from today.

I've had a good 4-5 days off gym and been eating whatever I want. Joints are also feeling much better and feeling better in general - spots have cleared up and cold sores almost gone.

Preworkout: 1 serving 5150 and 8g citrulline Malate (2:1).

*Upper 1 - Bench press focus *

Bench press - 20, 40, 60kg x10, 90kg x5, 102.5kg x5, 117.5kg x13

Overhead press - 45kg 5 sets 10

Bent over rows - 80kg 3 sets 10

Dips - 5kg 3 sets 10

Ez bicep curls - 28kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

It was a very good session especially with having a break for my joints and was dying to get a session in. I'm impressed with the bench pressing.

Quick pic took post workout:









Calories will be hit

All for today :thumbup1:


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

I get a coldsore once every couple of years (I used to get at least one a year but they are known to become less frequent as you get older IDK why). The best thing I found to treat them are those injection swabs. The alcohol kills the germs but also dries the sore out at the same time, if I treat the sore before it appears it's like I never had one in the first place.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

JW210 said:


> I get a coldsore once every couple of years (I used to get at least one a year but they are known to become less frequent as you get older IDK why). The best thing I found to treat them are those injection swabs. The alcohol kills the germs but also dries the sore out at the same time, if I treat the sore before it appears it's like I never had one in the first place.


 Yeah I got loads when I was little same with mouth ulcers used to be terrible and eating was agony.

I tend to just get odd cold sores now if I'm run down.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*06/11/2017*

Feeling better again today. Still not sleeping great I'm hoping it's going to subside when the deca leaves my system, never had issues until around week 8 onwards.

Preworkout: 1 serving 5150 and 8g citrulline Malate (2:1).

*Lower 1 - Deadlift focus*

Deadlifts - 60kg x10, 122.5kg x5, 142.5kg x5, 160kg x11

Squats - 90kg 5 sets 10

Leg press - 280kg 5 sets 15

Calf raises - 140kg 5 sets 15

Abs

Crunches - 20kg 3 sets 12

Hanging leg raises - bw 3 sets 12

Side bends - 20kg 3 sets 12

My first lower session and it felt brutal with squats and deadlifts I'm hoping I'll get more used to it. I'm still picking up and getting used to new routines so I'll see how it goes.

Calories and macros will be hit

All for today


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm starting 5/3/1 too mate, if that can bring me half of your shape I will be more than happy.

Looking good and lifting strong mate, you know you are the sh... :cool2:

have a nice evening, I'm at work for my part :'( still a long way from home haha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*07/11/2017*

It's a rest day today so not a lot to update. Will take a bit of getting used to just training 4 days a week, mentally anyway.

Still not sleeping great other than that it's all good.

Diet be off today as going out. Not too bothered at moment though.

All for today


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> *07/11/2017*
> 
> It's a rest day today so not a lot to update. Will take a bit of getting used to just training 4 days a week, mentally anyway.


 Yeah I don't like it. Seems like a waste. I know lots of people progress great on as low as 3 a week but I still find it hard to understand how.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

JW210 said:


> Yeah I don't like it. Seems like a waste. I know lots of people progress great on as low as 3 a week but I still find it hard to understand how.


 Is at moment mate but when th 531 lifts start getting heavy 4 days is about the limit as I found out last time haha. I'm easing into it all slowly at moment :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*08/11/2017*

So I ended up with a terrible diet yesterday consisting of McDonald's and cider haha. I'm not too bothered at moment going a little easier now I'm on cruise.

Anyway feeling good today and was my second upper workout.

Preworkout: 1 serving 5150 and 8g citrulline Malate (2:1).

*Upper 2 - Overhead press focus *

Overhead press - 20kg x20, 55kg x5, 62.5kg x5, 70kg x13

Bench press - 75kg 5 sets 10

Pullups - bw 2 sets 10, 1 set 7

Ez skull crushers - 30.5kg 3 sets 10

Ez bicep curls - 30.5kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Overall I'm happy with the session. Felt really pumped and overhead press felt strong, first time doing an ohp focus day too.

All for today :thumbup1:


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

JW210 said:


> Yeah I don't like it. Seems like a waste. I know lots of people progress great on as low as 3 a week but I still find it hard to understand how.


 Recovery and intensity mate.

If you lift very intense on a full body training that is ideal for a natural lifter imho.

Indeed, protein synthesis is elevated during 48 hours so if I lift on monday, I build muscle until wednesday so to speak.

Lifting 3 times a week allows you to elevate protein synthesis for the whole week and you still have one or two days off to fully recover from your workout.

In other word, you elevate protein synthesis all the time and have plenty of rest and each time you go to the gym you want to destroy everything cause you are fully rest.

Therefore you can have great progress with three times per week.

Moreover, for some people that would be ideal cause if you have a high demanding job (like 10 to 14h a day) or a family to take care of or things like that, the extra recovery is a must.

I have an high demanding job and 3 times a week will probably be better.

Problem is that most of us use gym as an escape so escaping real lift only 3 times a week ? hell no


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> *08/11/2017*
> 
> So I ended up with a terrible diet yesterday consisting of McDonald's and cider haha. I'm not too bothered at moment going a little easier now I'm on cruise.
> 
> ...


 Good lift on this OHP, 70kg for 13 reps  it's my max haha

Glad you are doing well in your cruise mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Good lift on this OHP, 70kg for 13 reps  it's my max haha
> 
> Glad you are doing well in your cruise mate


 Thanks mate my 1rm target figures are definitely higher than I've calculated based on the amraps but I'm starting easy and will assess after I get through the first 3 waves.


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Uryens said:


> Recovery and intensity mate.
> 
> If you lift very intense on a full body training that is ideal for a natural lifter imho.
> 
> ...


 How long do your workouts take? I used to do 3x a week many years ago, full body style, but the workouts would take 90-120 minutes sometimes and I stopped looking forward to them eventually, especially on busy days. When I switched to shorter workouts, 45 minutes, up to an hour or a bit more if I wanted, I started looking forward to my workout every day, and I never got bored or dreaded my next session.

Also if I'm super rushed (not for the forseeable future) I could just do a half hour or even skip a workout entirely and not feel bad, cos it was only 10-20% of my weekly lifting and not 35% (these benefits have no impact on progress and recovery they're just quality of life bonuses).


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> *07/11/2017*
> 
> It's a rest day today so not a lot to update. Will take a bit of getting used to just training 4 days a week, mentally anyway.
> 
> ...


 See Tren does this to me, I feel posioned on the stuff, even on 50mg EOD. I've wasted two cycles and got off early trying to use the stuff to the point where I now just use Test and NPP.

It does subside, will take some time to adjust, try some Nytol in meantime, helped me.

Next year I'm going to try just a straight 1 gram of Test. If I respond well then that will be my go to going forward. Cheep, cheerful, feel good cycle.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cronus said:


> See Tren does this to me, I feel posioned on the stuff, even on 50mg EOD. I've wasted two cycles and got off early trying to use the stuff to the point where I now just use Test and NPP.
> 
> It does subside, will take some time to adjust, try some Nytol in meantime, helped me.
> 
> Next year I'm going to try just a straight 1 gram of Test. If I respond well then that will be my go to going forward. Cheep, cheerful, feel good cycle.


 Tren isn't the cause of the sleeping issues mate it's deca, I had it since week 8 of bulk but it will be a few weeks yet before the deca is gone from my system.

Tren tends to agree with me for the most part.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*09/11/2017*

Im feeling ok today don't feel as tired ect as I have been. Have some doms from yesterday's upper session, haven't had them for a little while, odd feeling :whistling: .

Preworkout: 14g citrulline Malate (2:1) and 200mg caffeine.

*Lower 2 - Squat focus *

Squats - 20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each, 110kg x5, 130kg x5, 145kg x12

Deadlifts - 100kg 5 sets 10

Leg press - 280kg 5 sets 15

Calf raises - 140kg 5 sets 15

Felt like a brutal session again not used to hammering deads after squats, hope it will get easier. I skipped abs due to doms from other lower session, I haven't hit abs direct for a little while so kind of expected.

Finished my 2 uppers and lowers now. I'm liking it so I'm gonna stick and see how it goes.

Also finished first wave of 531.

All for today :thumbup1:


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Did you feel you got too strong too quick while blasting the orals, I'm taking a week off the heavier lifting cus I'm afraid of injury, kinda tweaked my quad squatting heavy the last day.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

AnabolicGyno said:


> Did you feel you got too strong too quick while blasting the orals, I'm taking a week off the heavier lifting cus I'm afraid of injury, kinda tweaked my quad squatting heavy the last day.


 I did on the anadrol mate 50mg blew me away. Even 40mg sd couldn't compare. I used m tren occasionally on the heaviest days but 50mg anadrol had the biggest effect for me.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> I did on the anadrol mate 50mg blew me away. Even 40mg sd couldn't compare. I used m tren occasionally on the heaviest days but 50mg anadrol had the biggest effect for me.


 Coming up on 2 weeks into 20mg Sdrol now and its ridiculous, PRs everyday but I'm being careful.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

AnabolicGyno said:


> Coming up on 2 weeks into 20mg Sdrol now and its ridiculous, PRs everyday but I'm being careful.


 I ended up with bad joint issues. My knees are still not completely right but I can manage my current sessions and the pain is less than it was the other day on my first lower session.

Found myself benching a lot more (got to around 145kg) although I could Bench it for reps my joints weren't up to taking that load, ended up with pains in elbows and random pains shooting up my arms.

Im definitely taking it easier now.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*10/11/2017*

It's a rest day today so not a lot to update.

It's Friday so had my first weigh in and I'm down approx 4 pounds, to be expected with coming off the orals ect too but it's still not nice to see.

Currently sitting at 14 stone 3.25 pounds









I will be pinning my cruise later today.

Diet may be off today depending if I go out so shall see

All for today


----------



## Halfwaythru (Nov 18, 2014)

Following.

I'm a big fan of 531 because it's so versatile. I like the way you've set it up - very much along the lines of boring but big with some additional assistance work.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Halfwaythru said:


> Following.
> 
> I'm a big fan of 531 because it's so versatile. I like the way you've set it up - very much along the lines of boring but big with some additional assistance work.


 Welcome

Yeah I had a think and thought it could be a decent routine I'm liking it so far.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*11/11/2017*

Another rest day today so not much to update, no pip from pinning my cruise yesterday so that's a bonus.

Its my junk/cheat day and probably have a few drinks as well.

Can't wait to hit gym tomorrow.

*12/11/2017*

So I'm back to my diet today and feeling well rested I think 4 days a week will be ideal for this routine so far.

Im starting my second wave of 531 and it's upper day.

Preworkout: 1 serving 5150, 4.5g citrulline Malate (2:1) and 3g arginine nitrate.

*Upper 1 - Bench press focus *

Bench press - 20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each. 95kg x3, 110kg x3, 125kg x11

Overhead press - 47.5kg 5 sets 10

Bent over rows - 82.5kg 3 sets 10

Dips - 7.5kg 3 sets 10

Ez bicep curls - 30.5kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Overall a good session, very happy with the bench press starting second wave of 531. Other lifts are also up.

Quick pic post workout:









Will be hitting my calories and rough macros.

All for today :thumbup1:


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking top mate :thumb


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> *12/11/2017*
> 
> Quick pic post workout:
> 
> View attachment 147164


 Good afternoon to you Ross,

I try not to look at your uploaded images more often than I need to, in order to present you with a more honest appraisal of your well calculated effort, in and outside of the gym.

I now see a denser, fuller (just these two words when used in the same sentence ought to put a smile on your face)..., an overall slightly larger physique really.

Trapezius, side-front deltoids, biceps, side-triceps, arm-flexors, and an overall pectoral improvement ... is what I'm looking at right now. Mind you, I have not paid close attention to anything re your actual bodyweight, and that's done on purpose, in order for me to write (and analise) in the manner that I do.

What am I actually (and honestly) saying to you here Ross? I'm saying that if you've added few kilos onto your frame recently, it shows. And if you have not added few kilos recently, then you've created an illusion that you have..., which is a hell of a lot harder to achieve. How and why? By looking bigger, without losing any of Ross's 1970's bodybuilding trademark healthy/tight midsection look ... that's how and why.

Cheers Champion


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Fadi said:


> Good afternoon to you Ross,
> 
> I try not to look at your uploaded images more often than I need to, in order to present you with a more honest appraisal of your well calculated effort, in and outside of the gym.
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate appreciate the reply.

Yeah Ive just finished my lean bulk gained approx 16 pounds and just over a week into cruising.

I'm still around 12 pounds up from my pre bulk weight, so I'll be reasonable happy when the weight stabilises again :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

post up some lifting vids ross


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> post up some lifting vids ross


 In my dungeon - what you wanna see mate :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> In my dungeon - what you wanna see mate :lol:


 Nude squats


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Nude squats


 Perfect - it's lower day tomorrow. :thumbup1:


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Out of interest what does your daily food look like Ross? Does it differ greatly day to day?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

invisiblekid said:


> Out of interest what does your daily food look like Ross? Does it differ greatly day to day?


 Nah mate boring as fvck if I stick to my calories/food.

It's usually weetabix for breakfast with digestive biscuits.

lunch and dinner one is chicken other mince (usually lasagne)

Rest is shakes and yoghurt with granola.

Very basic diet.

Admittedly at moment I'm a little slack and Saturday is always whatever I want regardless.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Ross1991 said:


> Nah mate boring as fvck if I stick to my calories/food.
> 
> It's usually weetabix for breakfast with digestive biscuits.
> 
> ...


 Sounds familiar! Sadly, that's usually the best way...although I have no idea how many calories I eat, but I know what I eat every day and the weight of every portion of protein/carbs. Fats are in meat and added for taste.

I was hoping you were gonna reveal some amazing super secret delicious diet that included pizza, burgers and fries every day :whistling:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> In my dungeon - what you wanna see mate :lol:


 want to see how many 20 plates your cock can go through


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

invisiblekid said:


> Sounds familiar! Sadly, that's usually the best way...although I have no idea how many calories I eat, but I know what I eat every day and the weight of every portion of protein/carbs. Fats are in meat and added for taste.
> 
> I was hoping you were gonna reveal some amazing super secret delicious diet that included pizza, burgers and fries every day :whistling:


 I think his bird is 17 so you could add "eating young ass" to that diet


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> want to see how many 20 plates your cock can go through


 Approx 2 mate, give or take 2.



Heavyassweights said:


> I think his bird is 17 so you could add "eating young ass" to that diet


 18 :thumbup1:


----------



## Pr1me (Jul 29, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> So I thought I'd get an official log up to track my progress. I enjoyed updating my last bulking log so I'd rather have all my progress in one thread from now on.
> 
> Ive literally just finished my bulk and my log can be found here if anyone is interested:
> 
> ...


 Quick quest, is this a 12 week cruise till your next cycle or?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Pr1me said:


> Quick quest, is this a 12 week cruise till your next cycle or?


 I'm not sure yet mate just going to see how I go and feel at moment. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Looking good mate


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi mate, hope you are fine and you had a good week-end.

Have a nice week and lift big


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*13/11/2017*

Starting to sleep much better now not waking up as much during night which is good.

Preworkout: 14g citrulline Malate (2:1) and 200mg caffeine.

*Lower 1 - Deadlift focus *

Deadlifts - 60kg x10, 132.5kg x3, 150kg x3, 170kg x9

Squats - 92.5kg 5 sets 10

Leg press - 282.5kg 5 sets 15

Calf raises - 142.5kg 5 sets 15

Abs

Crunches - 20kg 3 sets 12

Hanging leg raise - bw 3 sets 12

Side bends - 20kg 3 sets 12

Stomach vacuum - x12

Overall a good session. Joints are starting to feel much better compared to last week.

I've added Taurine to my daily supps at 5000mg.

Calories will be hit

All for today :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Perfect - it's lower day tomorrow. :thumbup1:


 I am all out of likes but just so you know I'll be looking forward to that

:whistling:

thanks in advance

all for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> I am all out of likes but just so you know I'll be looking forward to that
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> ...


 Haha naughty girl. Prefer vid from front or back? :whistling:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha naughty girl. Prefer vid from front or back? :whistling:


 Haha . Actually I think your log is in serious need of some back pics as well but whatever is most convenient, I wont complain


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha naughty girl. Prefer vid from front or back? :whistling:


 I'm probably less of an incentive than our dear Anna but I would take some back pics too, if your back is as strong as your front, will be mirin those lats, rhomboids and all, no doubt


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Haha . Actually I think your log is in serious need of some back pics as well but whatever is most convenient, I wont complain


 Problem with back pics is getting someone to take them after a decent session :lol:



Uryens said:


> I'm probably less of an incentive than our dear Anna but I would take some back pics too, if your back is as strong as your front, will be mirin those lats, rhomboids and all, no doubt


 I haven't really took much notice of how my back looks for a little while, I don't think it's as strong as front I'll try get some pics this week :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

And legs please ! Haha :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> And legs please ! Haha :thumb


 Shudda asked earlier I trained them today :whistling:

Any other requests dare I ask


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Shudda asked earlier I trained them today :whistling:
> 
> Any other requests dare I ask


 Aaawww ! Well , will wait for next leg day 

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Aaawww ! Well , will wait for next leg day
> 
> x


 No bother haha. To be fair my upper body is more developed - chest grows very easily and my bench is much stronger than squats or deads for the exercise it is.

I shall forfill these requests

:thumbup1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> No bother haha. To be fair my upper body is more developed - chest grows very easily and my bench is much stronger than squats or deads for the exercise it is.
> 
> I shall forfill these requests
> 
> :thumbup1:


 In return I'll paint my toes black


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> In return I'll paint my toes black


 Yes black nail polish on them gorgeous feet. I will literally save that pic 

I'm actually not joking


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Yes black nail polish on them gorgeous feet. I will literally save that pic
> 
> I'm actually not joking


 Haha . And I'll actually save your back pic


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Haha . And I'll actually save your back pic


 Good. Makes me feel less of a creep :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*14/11/2017*

It's a rest day today so not a lot update.

Diet hasn't been great been out with my ex today done a bit of shopping and got some food so not best day for diet.

I will be back on track tomorrow anyway :thumbup1:

Edit: I've also added beta alanine to my daily supplements, it needs to be taken like Creatine to saturate so using it pre workout is rather pointless.

Clinical doses are as low as 3200mg split twice daily. I'm supplementing approx 4500mg once a day (can't be arsed to mess on with throughout the day).

Wont be adding anymore stuff to my daily supps - Taurine and beta alanine are very cheap for the benefits they can provide.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*15/11/2017*

So diet wasn't great yesterday ended up having a few cans and another takeaway as well. It isn't going to damage my physique I'm still lean ect it just makes me feel bad haha.

Going to stick to Saturday's only for drinking and eating shite.

Preworkout: 10g citrulline Malate (2:1), 4g arginine nitrate and 1 serving warrior rage.

*Upper 2 - Overhead press focus *

Overhead press - 20kg x10, 57.5kg x3, 65kg x3, 75kg x12

Bench press - 77.5kg 5 sets 10

Pullups - bw 3 sets 10

Ez skull crushers - 31.7kg 3 sets 10

Ez bicep curls - 31.7kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Very happy with the session, overhead press was strong and only down 1 rep on the amrap set from first wave despite adding 5kg so can't complain about that.

Other lifts are up as well still going easy but joints are feeling really good now and think the 4 days a week is ideal at moment.

Quick pic:









@anna1 and @Uryens I tried getting a back pic but wasn't happening. Need to wait for someone to be there after session haha.

Calories and macros will be hit

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*16/11/2017*

I'm sleeping much better now. I don't think I'll be touching deca again, sleep makes too much of a difference :lol: . Think I'll just be blasting tren in the future.

Preworkout: 10g citrulline Malate (2:1), 4g arginine nitrate and 1 serving warrior rage.

*Lower 2 - Squat focus *

Squats - 20, 40, 60, 80kg 10 each. 120kg x3, 137.5kg x3, 155kg x10

Deadlifts - 102.5kg 5 sets 10

Leg press - 282.5kg 5 sets 15

Calf raises - 142.5kg 5 sets 15

I skipped abs this session - still have little doms from last lower session.

Again joints are a little better and happy with 10 reps on second wave amrap. 5 sets of deads still killing me, mainly lower back but giving me awesome forearm pumps.

So I remembered before I came out had a decent pump going so took a quick leg pic. I'm not keen on posting up legs they've always lagged but they've come up massivley this year. @Uryens @anna1









Calories will be hit and rough macros

All for today :thumbup1:


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> *16/11/2017*
> 
> I'm sleeping much better now. I don't think I'll be touching deca again, sleep makes too much of a difference :lol: . Think I'll just be blasting tren in the future.
> 
> ...


 Wheels are looking good mate. How you finding the tren on your cruise, or still a bit early yet? Also you workout at home right?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Wheels are looking good mate. How you finding the tren on your cruise, or still a bit early yet? Also you workout at home right?


 Probably early mate I'm only a few weeks in. I'll still have a little deca in my system too.

Yeah home gym in garage.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey mate,

Thanks for the tag, your squat is strong and legs look goods 

I'm glad your sleep has improved.

As for me, I'm a bit ill but still have to squat tonight, max rep at 120kg, nothing like you so but will do my best to approach your perf in the forward future, if I can get half of your shape, will be more than happy haha 

have a nice day


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Probably early mate I'm only a few weeks in. I'll still have a little deca in my system too.
> 
> Yeah home gym in garage.


 I thought so.

What equipment do you have and do you find it adequate? Reason i ask is cos to save some cash i thought on turning the garage in to a gym


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Thanks for the tag, your squat is strong and legs look goods
> 
> ...


 That's what you need mate consistency. You'll easily get to half my shape, whatever half consists of haha. :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

bornagod said:


> I thought so.
> 
> What equipment do you have and do you find it adequate? Reason i ask is cos to save some cash i thought on turning the garage in to a gym


 Well I've built my body in home gym only never been to a proper gym so depends on your opinion haha.

I have the basics - power cage, adjustable bench I move in and out. Attached pull-up handles and attachable dipping bars, safety bars for benching ect.

Also have a leg press/hack squat machine, I only leg press on it and use it for calf raises - hack squats are good for wrecking joints stopped them ages ago.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Well I've built my body in home gym only never been to a proper gym so depends on your opinion haha.
> 
> I have the basics - power cage, adjustable bench I move in and out. Attached pull-up handles and attachable dipping bars, safety bars for benching ect.
> 
> Also have a leg press/hack squat machine, I only leg press on it and use it for calf raises - hack squats are good for wrecking joints stopped them ages ago.


 Oh ye well obviously its adequate then if you've built your physique on it alone. No need for anything else. How much did all set you back then pal?


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> That's what you need mate consistency. You'll easily get to half my shape, whatever half consists of haha. :thumbup1:


 I was wondering about that pic where you are fat as f**k, you must have been in very good shape before that, then went on a mega bulk? (which I know you don't recommend now), then cut all the fat to look good? Or were you kind of average looking before that bulk, and got your current physique after the bulk period?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

JW210 said:


> I was wondering about that pic where you are fat as f**k, you must have been in very good shape before that, then went on a mega bulk? (which I know you don't recommend now), then cut all the fat to look good? Or were you kind of average looking before that bulk, and got your current physique after the bulk period?


 Yeah mate I was in decent shape before that bulk haha, I gained a fair bit of mass when I stripped it all off but now I'm just sticking to looking lean year round and get shredded come summer

i have some old pics somewhere here's one:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Oh ye well obviously its adequate then if you've built your physique on it alone. No need for anything else. How much did all set you back then pal?


 I'd say around £1800, but the adjustable bench I bought was expensive as well, I didn't want it snapping so if you went for a more poverty bench maybe £1500-1600. I did buy new Also.

As for dumbbells I purchased some Olympic dumbbells and just use my olly plates, I rarely use dbs just for delts really.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> I'd say around £1800, but the adjustable bench I bought was expensive as well, I didn't want it snapping so if you went for a more poverty bench maybe £1500-1600. I did buy new Also.
> 
> As for dumbbells I purchased some Olympic dumbbells and just use my olly plates, I rarely use dbs just for delts really.


 Ah ok cheers. Ill have to have a look around then too see


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> *16/11/2017*
> 
> I'm sleeping much better now. I don't think I'll be touching deca again, sleep makes too much of a difference :lol: . Think I'll just be blasting tren in the future.
> 
> ...


 Sometimes people here ask me why I ' m a member on this forum ...

isnt it obvious ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Sometimes people here ask me why I ' m a member on this forum ...
> 
> isnt it obvious ?


 Nope... :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Nope... :lol:


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah mate I was in decent shape before that bulk haha, I gained a fair bit of mass when I stripped it all off but now I'm just sticking to looking lean year round and get shredded come summer
> 
> i have some old pics somewhere here's one:
> 
> View attachment 147277


 Aw man I was hoping you were a skinny guy that got fat then did the best transformation ever!  Nah just kidding. Still, it's good to see that you can go from fit to fat to fit again though.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

JW210 said:


> Aw man I was hoping you were a skinny guy that got fat then did the best transformation ever!  Nah just kidding. Still, it's good to see that you can go from fit to fat to fit again though.


 Haha

It's what happens when you chase the scales - especially come cruising time or pct and time off.

That was last year this years cut pics are these:







View attachment 147267


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*17/11/2017*

So it's a rest day today, feeling some doms from yesterday's lower session as well which is good.

Im now 2 weeks into cruise and will be pinning tonight.

Its weigh day and as expected I'm down another 3 pounds. I'm assuming the weight is going to stabilise next week and I shouldn't lose much more (I hope).

Currently 14 stone 0.25 pounds

Pic took first thing:









Thats the head f**k of Bodybuilding. Judging from my last bulk log I was just over 16 pounds up and didn't look like I gained much fat at all, but when you start cruising ect you realise when you drop the extra weight.

I could have upped my calories to maintain more weight but that's when you get fat, from experience you just need to ride it out a few weeks and see where you are after the initial weight drops, then consider upping calories a little.

I'm still around 9 pounds up from my 11 week bulk so even if I lose a bit more it's still a successful cycle.

@Delhi you agree with the above ?

All for today


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah mate I was in decent shape before that bulk haha, I gained a fair bit of mass when I stripped it all off but now I'm just sticking to looking lean year round and get shredded come summer
> 
> i have some old pics somewhere here's one:
> 
> View attachment 147277


 Hi mate,

Hope you are well and you enjoy your rest day.

For the record and personnal knowledgde I assume you were ON as well on this pic but since you said that you bulked up to what you are know I was wondering if your dosage where lower in this pic, if my assumption is correct and that you were enhanced.

Indeed, as for personnal preference I almost prefer this shape than the actual one - even though I'm a big fan of your current shape as you are well aware - and if I was to jump on gear myself in the future, I would love to know what were your dosages to attain this physique (ofc I understand very well that if I were to take the same I will not necessarely look like that but it is still an indicator).

Wish you the best.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Hope you are well and you enjoy your rest day.
> 
> ...


 I was cutting so it was probably test and tren mate. Dosages I can't remember.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Ross1991 said:


> *17/11/2017*
> 
> So it's a rest day today, feeling some doms from yesterday's lower session as well which is good.
> 
> ...


 Yes mate, its probably just more fat that's came off so would not get to hung up on the scales (I know how difficult that can be). What is your goals buddy...are you looking to compete or just look awesome?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Yes mate, its probably just more fat that's came off so would not get to hung up on the scales (I know how difficult that can be). What is your goals buddy...are you looking to compete or just look awesome?


 Yeah I'm not paying too much attention at moment I used to but that was my downfall to getting fat.

Just look awesome no intentions of competing never know in future though haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*18/11/2017*

Another rest day today so not much to update.

its my cheat day but I won't be going mad on calories and have a few drinks. Lass bringing my Maccies breakfast soon :thumbup1:

Third wave of 531 starts tomorrow so I'm looking forward to the heaviest week and see how strength holds up.

All for today


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

How long you running this 5/3/1 program? going to start this one once i finish the 12 squat cycle


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> How long you running this 5/3/1 program? going to start this one once i finish the 12 squat cycle


 Indefinantly for now mate. I'm just going to increase slower than I did when blasting and see where I can get.

I usually go back to my old routine at some point or I'll have a think and try something else if I get bored.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*19/11/2017*

Well back to the diet today. Feeling well rested and my heaviest week for 531 starts today.

Preworkout: 15g citrulline Malate (2:1) and 3g arginine nitrate.

*Upper 1 - Bench press focus *

Bench press - 20, 40, 60, 80kg 10 reps each. 102.5kg x3, 117.5kg x3, 130kg x8

Overhead press - 50kg 5 sets 10

Bent over rows - 85kg 3 sets 10

Dips - 10kg 3 sets 10

Ez bicep curls - 31.7kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Overall a very good session. Bench press felt strong and happy with 130kg for 8 on amrap set, joints are feeling fine also. Other lifts also going up.

I realised I f**ked up on the bench reps should have been 5 reps at 102.5kg but I don't think it would have made much difference.

Calories and macros will be roughly hit

All for today :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Had a few days off here few updates.

*20/11/2017*

Didnt feel too good today. I decided to take a rest day and blew diet off as well. Just putting it down to one of them days I get from time to time.

*21/11/2017*

Feeling slightly better today so I'm forcing myself to get diet back on track today and get a little session in.

*Lower 1 - Deadlift focus *

Deadlifts - 60kg x10, 140kg x5, 160kg x3, 180kg x8

Squats - 95kg 5 sets 10

Calf raises -142.5kg 5 sets 15

I'm happy with the session considering how I feel and 8 reps on heaviest deadlifts is good. I skipped leg press wasn't up for it and same for abs ( @anna1 I still trained them other ways :whistling: ).

Calories and macros hit today

*22/11/2017*

It's a rest day today and im feeling a lot better as well. Looking forward to tomorrow's sessions.

Cals and macros were hit

*23/11/2017*

I'm definitely back on track today.

Ive switched up my own Preworkout concoction a bit with more sensible doses and a new ingredient after a little research.

Preworkout: 8g Citrulline Malate (2:1), 2g arginine nitrate, 1 serving GlycerGrow 2, half a serving warrior rage and 500mg vitamin c.

*Upper 2 - Overhead press focus *

Overhead press - 20kg x10, 62.5kg x5, 70kg x3, 77.5kg x10

Bench press - 80kg 5 sets 10

Pullups - 2.5kg 3 sets 10

Ez skull crushers - 31.7kg 3 sets 10

Ez bicep curls - 32.9kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Overall a very good session. Happy with 10 reps on heaviest overhead press amrap and other lifts are also creeping up.

Had some mad pumps which is always welcome on a cruise. Quick pic post workout:









Cals will be hit today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Perfect cruising food today too


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@Ross1991 have you lowered cals now you're maintaining/cruising?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @Ross1991 have you lowered cals now you're maintaining/cruising?


 Yeah supposed to be 3700 which I started lean bulking on more or less in week 1 but diets not bang on at moment.

Not too bothered on cruise long as I stick to diet most the week.

Then fix it come cutting time.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Perfect cruising food today too
> 
> View attachment 147520


 Dont go too crazy now Rossie , dont want to lose those abs now !

( feet pics as an incentive  )

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Dont go too crazy now Rossie , dont want to lose those abs now !
> 
> ( feet pics as an incentive  )
> 
> ...


 I ain't losing the abs hunny and ahh :wub:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*24/11/2017*

Feeling good today. It's my last workout session of the week, switched days around so I have the weekends off so I can drink and eat shite on my official cheat day.

Jabbed my cruise dose this morning.

My own Preworkout taken again, I'm liking it so far.

*Lower 2 - Squat focus *

Squats - 20, 40, 60, 80, 100kg 10 reps each, 127.5kg x5, 145kg x3, 162.5kg x8

Deadlifts - 105kg 5 sets 10

Leg press - 285kg 5 sets 15

Calf raises - 145kg 5 sets 15

Abs

Crunches - 20kg 3 sets 12

Hanging leg raises - bw 3 sets 12

Side bends - 20kg 3 sets 12

Yes @anna1 I actually trained abs today.

Very good session. Heaviest week for squatting and happy with 8 reps on amrap set. Joints are feeling ok as well which is a bonus.

Ill be upping the weights slightly and go again for another 531 run from next week.

I got weighed this morning seems it's starting to stabilise as I've gained 0.125 pounds haha - I'm just glad it's not a big loss.

3 weeks into cruising pic took first thing - 14 stone 0.375 pounds









Today and tomorrow I'm drinking and having shite food so diet is fvcked off till Sunday then I'll get back on track.

All for today

Have a nice weekend all


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

always on top of the game mate :cool2: :cool2:

I had to take 5 days off as my lower back is just knock out by the dead and squat, feeling a bit better but I will not train squat and dead till next thursday I believe.

@anna1 lol at the feet pic :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Uryens said:


> always on top of the game mate :cool2: :cool2:
> 
> I had to take 5 days off as my lower back is just knock out by the dead and squat, feeling a bit better but I will not train squat and dead till next thursday I believe.
> 
> @anna1 lol at the feet pic :lol:


 Yeah , pretty lame


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> always on top of the game mate :cool2: :cool2:
> 
> I had to take 5 days off as my lower back is just knock out by the dead and squat, feeling a bit better but I will not train squat and dead till next thursday I believe.
> 
> @anna1 lol at the feet pic :lol:


 Yeah it happens mate. I'm suffering today I remember why I don't drink often now.

Gotta love the feet mate :wub:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Alright well Friday to Sunday has been just s**t diet and a load of drink but I'm glad a had a little blow out makes me want to get back to it. Haven't skipped any sessions though weekend was rest days.

Ive had a think and I've switched up some of my routine, rep ranges and exercises. Has some of my old PPL routine with 531 and still using upper lower 4 days a week for adequate rest.

I've gone easier the last few weeks with starting to cruise and getting my joints decent again after fvcking them up so need to get a little more serious with it.

Will be back on track tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Alright well Friday to Sunday has been just s**t diet and a load of drink but I'm glad a had a little blow out makes me want to get back to it. Haven't skipped any sessions though weekend was rest days.
> 
> Ive had a think and I've switched up some of my routine, rep ranges and exercises. Has some of my old PPL routine with 531 and still using upper lower 4 days a week for adequate rest.
> 
> ...


 be interested to see how that workout looks once you sort it out, looking to change things up a bit. cheers


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*27/11/2017*

So I'm back on track today after my little binge. I have a cold at moment hoping it's going to clear quick.

Im back to week 1 of 531 so recalculating my new lifts and going again.

Ive switched up my routine a bit to give me more work on the upper days, with only doing 4 days a week I feel my upper needed a bit more.

Usual Preworkout taken.

*Upper - Bench press focus *

Bench press - 20, 40, 60, 80kg 10 reps each. 95kg x5, 107.5kg x5, 122.5kg x9

Incline bench - 70kg 3 sets 8

Overhead press - 60kg 3 sets 8

Bent over rows - 85kg 3 sets 8

Dips - 10kg 3 sets 8

Ez bicep curls - 32.9kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

It was a good session, joints are so much better at moment. I've increased bench by a fair bit of weight based on calculators so I'll see how it holds up when it gets heavier.

Calories are sticking at 3700 still. It's been 3 weeks so I'll be assessing end of this week if I need to alter them or not.

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*28/11/2017*

Feeling terrible today my colds much worse and one of my frequent migraines I get I've had all day. Will be taking some morphine in a few hours (only thing that sorts them when it's this bad :lol: ).

I still decided to workout despite how I feel I'm glad I did anyway.

Usual Preworkout taken.

*Lower - Deadlift focus*

Deadlifts - 60kg x10, 100kg x10, 130kg x5, 150kg x5, 172.5kg x7

Squats - 20kg x10, 60kg x10, 120kg 3 sets 8

Leg press - 285kg 5 sets 15

Calf raises - 145kg 5 sets 15

Abs

Crunches - 25kg 3 sets 12

Hanging leg raises - bw 3 sets 12

Side bends - 20kg 3 sets 12

Happy with the session considering how I feel, was dying just on the warm ups and everything felt heavier than usual so performance wasn't best but 7 reps on first wave deadlifts I'm still happy with.

Im easing into the squats also with changing the rep range to what I've always progressed on before. 5 sets of 10 was just too much for the lower back after deadlifting. Lowering the reps and sets I can go heavier and feeling it more in legs.

Calores are off today be having a take away to make up some calories as haven't had any of my main meals today.

All for today


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> *28/11/2017*
> 
> Feeling terrible today my colds much worse and one of my frequent migraines I get I've had all day. Will be taking some morphine in a few hours (only thing that sorts them when it's this bad :lol: ).
> 
> ...


 I've only just started doing dead's last few weeks and was doing same as you upper/lower and doing dead's on lower day but it was killing me.

ive now switched to upper/lower/guns+dead's and I much prefer it. I do tris and bis then at end of session do my dead's.

I get a decent workout on the guns as I was just blasting them the end of upper day and can go a bit heavier on dead's as the guns are isolations so have a little bit more to give from the rest of my body. Might be worth a try


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> *28/11/2017*
> 
> Feeling terrible today my colds much worse and one of my frequent migraines I get I've had all day. Will be taking some morphine in a few hours (only thing that sorts them when it's this bad :lol: ).
> 
> ...


 Get well soon bud.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I've only just started doing dead's last few weeks and was doing same as you upper/lower and doing dead's on lower day but it was killing me.
> 
> ive now switched to upper/lower/guns+dead's and I much prefer it. I do tris and bis then at end of session do my dead's.
> 
> I get a decent workout on the guns as I was just blasting them the end of upper day and can go a bit heavier on dead's as the guns are isolations so have a little bit more to give from the rest of my body. Might be worth a try


 Might be an idea if this doesn't work out. I'll see how I go anyway mate



Sparkey said:


> Get well soon bud.


 Thanks mate rest day tomorrow so that should help - the benefits of a 4 day routine

:thumbup1:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

When you state the weights which you use, is the weight of the bar included or excluded?

Nice log by the way, and great physique.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> When you state the weights which you use, is the weight of the bar included or excluded?
> 
> Nice log by the way, and great physique.


 Weight of bar also mate. I wish it wasn't haha lifts would be pretty good then.

Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Solid progress on squats and deadlifts mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Solid progress on squats and deadlifts mate.


 Thanks mate they're getting better. I've always been upper dominant in terms of lifts and neglected squats and deads a while back when I had issues with my head but they're getting there now :thumbup1: .


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*29/11/2017*

It was a rest day not a lot to update. Cold is still bad though and headaches.

Calories and macros were hit.

*30/11/2017*

Feeling a bit better today, cold is still in full force though.

Usual Preworkout taken.

*Upper - Overhead press focus *

Overhead press - 20kg x10, 40kg x10, 60kg x5, 70kg x5, 77.5kg x9

Bench press - 20kg x10, 60kg x10, 100kg 3 sets 8

Incline Bench - 70kg 3 sets 8

Pullups - 2.5kg 3 sets 8

Ez skull crushers - 33kg 3 sets 10

Ez bicep curls - 33kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

It was a good session home gym in garage is fvcking freezing at moment though and isn't helping my cold. Happy with the ohp amrap sets with increasing weight and first time with this second upper routine I changed up a bit, definitely prefer it.

Quick pic post workout (couldn't get to the usual mirror today  ) - looking decent for cruise and pumped up with pwo.









Calories will be hit

All for today


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> *29/11/2017*
> 
> It was a rest day not a lot to update. Cold is still bad though and headaches.
> 
> ...


 I was getting desperate there would be no pics today :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> I was getting desperate there would be no pics today :thumb


 Haha least one a week (depending how I think I look anyway) :thumb


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha least one a week (depending how I think I look anyway) :thumb


 That mirror works just fine too !


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> *29/11/2017*
> 
> It was a rest day not a lot to update. Cold is still bad though and headaches.
> 
> ...


 Looking good mate, not sure if its me or the lighting or whatever (and dont think im being a cùnt just genuinely asking) but are abs slowly disappearing?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> That mirror works just fine too !


 Glad you approve :wub:



bornagod said:


> Looking good mate, not sure if its me or the lighting or whatever (and dont think im being a cùnt just genuinely asking) but are abs slowly disappearing?


 Nah you're right mate.

My calories are probably higher than they need to be but coming from a blast to a cruise it's pointless worrying until after about 3 weeks.

I just went with a number I used within the first 2 weeks on my lean bulk which would mean from my last maintenance I'm in around a 500 cal surplus although with finishing my lean bulk my maintenance probably has gone up a bit but definitely won't be the 500 I'm currently doing.

Ill be assessing tomorrow since this is week 4 and see how it's going. Staying really lean on a cruise isn't that necessary come summer I'll get shredded anyway and won't be in half as bad of a starting point as last time (dropped around 29 pounds to get to 7-8%bf in 12-13 weeks)

I appreciate the feedback :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*01/12/2017*

I was out last night but limited myself to one drink so diet wasn't really off.

Still got my cold and don't feel 100% but better than last few days so that's good.

I forgot to get weighed this morning so I will in morning and see how I'm actually looking.

I will be jabbing cruise dose tonight.

Usual Preworkout taken.

*Lower - Squat focus *

Squats - 20, 40, 60, 80kg x10, 120kg x5, 137.5kg x5, 155kg x10

Deadlifts - 60kg x10, 130kg 3 sets 8

Leg press - 286.25kg 5 sets 15

Calf raises - 147.5kg 5 sets 15

Abs

Crunches - 25kg 3 sets 12

Hanging leg raises - bw 3 sets 12

Side bends - 20kg 3 sets 12

Im happy with the session and 10 reps on squat amrap set. Joints are holding up well.

@anna1 abs trained in 2 consecutive lower sessions! You proud ?

My last session of the week and first wave of 531 is over so will see how I go next week on heavier sessions.

Calories will be hit

All for today


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Proud of you papi !! :thumb

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*02/12/2017*

Just a quick update. Pinned cruise yesterday and no pip. Feeling some doms from lower day especially in the back so that's good.

Diet was bad last night ended up with a large dominos, a few sides and a small box of heroes.

I already know I'm consuming too many calories and diet has been off a fair bit this last few weeks so I need to get back on track again.

Pic took first thing - 14 stone 1.5 pounds I don't usually take pics a day after binge as weight is obscured with consuming over 5k cals yesterday but still like a weekly pic I keep for comparison:









Today is official cheat day although I've had about 4 within last 2 weeks.

I'm lowering my daily calories by a few hundred and see how next week goes. I'm going to update my log once a week and weigh days will be Saturdays so I'll get a good 6 days clean eating and get a better idea of what new maintenance is.

All for this week :thumbup1:


----------



## Tonynico (Jun 2, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> *02/12/2017*
> 
> Just a quick update. Pinned cruise yesterday and no pip. Feeling some doms from lower day especially in the back so that's good.
> 
> ...


 Looking swole af bro


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Tonynico said:


> Looking swole af bro


 Thanks mate.

So I decided I can't just update my log weekly.

I dropped my Calories slightly from Sunday as I know I was consuming too many so I dropped to 3500.

Rough macros - p 234g f 117g c 377g

*03/12/2017*

It was a rest day so not a lot to update.

Calories and macros hit

*04/12/2017*

Second wave of 531 starts this week.

Usual Preworkout taken

*Upper - Bench press focus *

Bench press - 20, 40, 60, 80kg x10, 102.5kg x3, 117.5kg x3, 132.5kg x7

Incline Bench - 70kg 3 sets 8

Overhead press - 60kg 3 sets 8

Bent over rows - 87.5kg 3 sets 8

Dips - 10kg 3 sets 10

Ez bicep curls - 34.2kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

A good session and happy with 7 reps on bench press amrap set.

Calories and macros hit

*05/12/2017*

Feeling good today nice chest doms from yesterday's session.

Usual Preworkout taken

*Lower - Deadlift focus *

Deadlifts - 60kg x10, 100kg x10, 142.5kg x3, 162.5kg x3, 182.5kg x7

Squats - 20kg x10, 60kg x10, 122.5kg 3 sets 8

Leg press - 286.25kg 5 sets 15

Calf raises - 147.5kg 5 sets 15

Abs

Crunches - 25kg 3 sets 12

Hanging leg raise - bw 3 sets 12

Side bends - 20kg 3 sets 12

Overall a good session and happy with deadlifts for 7 reps. Increasing squat weight slowly also with just getting into 3 sets 8 rather than 5 sets 10. I'm feeling the aches already love it.

Calories and macros hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*06/12/2017*

Rest day today so nothing to update. Calories will be hit.

Im debating going back to my old 6 day ppl routine for now.

I'm terrible when it comes to thinking of my routines always wanna change it, it doesn't seem to delay progress. With currently not working I have more time on my hands and 6 days may suit better until I'm back in work then 4 days will probably be a better choice.

Decisions decisions

All for today


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> *06/12/2017*
> 
> Rest day today so nothing to update. Calories will be hit.
> 
> ...


 no job? no problem

1 hour with your 18 yr old bird for 5kilo chicken?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> no job? no problem
> 
> 1 hour with your 18 yr old bird for 5kilo chicken?


 Only dick she's getting in her life is mine mate :thumbup1:

I had a disaster with my prepped meals and they're all over the floor so fvck it gonna order a dominos


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I think i fu**ing know you from my gym which part of the country are you from


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

drwae said:


> I think i fu**ing know you from my gym which part of the country are you from


 Don't think it's me mate I have a home gym

:thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

drwae said:


> I think i fu**ing know you from my gym which part of the country are you from


 ross train's in the prison gym mate


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Don't think it's me mate I have a home gym
> 
> :thumbup1:


 Nah, I'm pretty sure he "fu**ing" knows you mate 

Who speaks like this, seriously?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*07/12/2017*

Im not feeling great today feeling tired and just not 100%. Still decided to hit my upper session.

Usual Preworkout taken

*Upper - Overhead press focus *

Overhead press - 20kg x10, 40kg x10, 65kg x3, 75kg x3, 82.5kg x9

Bench press - 20kg x10, 60kg x10, 102.5kg 3 sets 8

Incline Bench - 72.5kg 3 sets 8

Pullups - 2.5kg 2 sets 8, 1 set 6

Ez skull crushers - 33kg 2 sets 10, 1 set 7

Ez bicep curls - 33kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Overall a good session despite not feeling great. Making some good progress with Overhead press and 9 reps on amrap set most I've ever lifted.

Bench was also strong but felt worst mid workout and the isolation stuff suffered a bit, still a successful session imo.

Quick pic post workout:









All for today


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Is it me or are you more " buffed" than last week ?

Looking great as always Ross !

every week there's progress

well done !


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Is it me or are you more " buffed" than last week ?
> 
> Looking great as always Ross !
> 
> ...


 Id like to think I was haha. :thumbup1:

Not sure really I'm pretty much maintaining at moment.

Im debating a short blast in January on just test and orals then get shredded for end of June for holiday that's booked. Depends on financial circumstances too haha.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Still looking full and thick as f**k for someone cruising. What's your usual cutting protocol?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

AnabolicGyno said:


> Still looking full and thick as f**k for someone cruising. What's your usual cutting protocol?


 Same as last time reduce cals straight to 2500 and go from there. Protein stays the same based on bw, fat drops a bit and the rest taken from carbs.

Throw in a bit of t3 at 50mcg when cals start getting low.

I started my last summer cut in a bad place I was fat asf and managed to get down to 8% or so and to be honest I barely tried. Cals never went under 2k and I did no cardio, only did t3 for 4 weeks also.

So im hopeful I can get real lean if I put a bit more effort in haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*08/12/2017*

So not a good day today. I've had bad stomach cramps and pain since last night and barely slept.

Not sure if I have a bug or what, my lass has something similar as well.

I still have doms from Tuesdays Lower session which I shouldn't have, so I'm guessing I've got something.

I just decided to get my 531 done for the day, even that I struggled with but it's better than nothing.

*Lower - Squat focus *

Squats - 20. 40, 60, 80, 100kg x10 each, 127.5kg x3, 145kg x3, 165kg x5

Im happy with the squatting considering how I feel, could barely unrack the working sets today.

I have the weekend off as rest so hopefully I'm ok after that.

Will be jabbing cruise dose tonight.

All for today


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> *08/12/2017*
> 
> So not a good day today. I've had bad stomach cramps and pain since last night and barely slept.
> 
> ...


 Could also be food poisoning ? Did you guys eat out ?

Hope you feel better soon !

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Could also be food poisoning ? Did you guys eat out ?
> 
> Hope you feel better soon !
> 
> x


 Nope just feel crap haha. Sure I'll be better come Monday. :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*09/12/2017*

Rest day today and tomorrow which I'm glad of. I feel fvcking terrible today and can't eat much food and aching all over.

Ive decided to try combat this with some morphine and a day of drinking :lol:

Im hoping I'm going to be ok come Monday going to switch to my training a bit I think.

All for weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Enjoy mate, hope you feel better than I do today, tomorrow


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Endomorph84 said:


> Enjoy mate, hope you feel better than I do today, tomorrow


 Cheers mate I fvcking hope so I'm aching so bad feels like doms all over no idea maybe I'm dying haha.

The drink isn't logical but it makes me feel better :lol:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Haha, I meant hangover wise!! But yes, the DOMS are criminal


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Rest up fella, had all this week off due to a stinking Cold, its not fun


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> Rest up fella, had all this week off due to a stinking Cold, its not fun


 One of the worst things to get when you lift it usually isn't that bad in general but you know in gym your lifts are gonna be s**t and just end up annoying yaself haha.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Youve got very thick arms mate is 3x10 of curls the only exercise you do for them?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

drwae said:


> Youve got very thick arms mate is 3x10 of curls the only exercise you do for them?


 Yeah mate bigger arms come mainly from triceps exercises. My arms aren't that big but they are in proportion to the rest of my body I think anyway.

So I assume they're adequately trained.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah rest up until you get better mate, consider it an unplanned deload and be ready to smash it for a couple of months when you're better :thumbup1:



drwae said:


> Youve got very thick arms mate is 3x10 of curls the only exercise you do for them?


 If you progressively overload on the basic biceps and triceps exercises then your arms will grow. Not recommending 1RM attempts on arm exercises of course, but hit them relatively heavy, keep form good and increase the weights over time and they'll grow.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah rest up until you get better mate, consider it an unplanned deload and be ready to smash it for a couple of months when you're better :thumbup1:
> 
> If you progressively overload on the basic biceps and triceps exercises then your arms will grow. Not recommending 1RM attempts on arm exercises of course, but hit them relatively heavy, keep form good and increase the weights over time and they'll grow.


 Yeah this.

I don't see the point of separate arm days and s**t like that. Seeing 5 exercise for biceps, If you can still train them well after the first exercise and for multiple more exercises you aren't using a heavy enough weight.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*10/12/2017*

Well I'm no better today. Dunno what to do other than rest up think I'm dying haha.

Symptoms:

Aching all over both muscles and joints (can barely walk)

Very bad stomach cramps (stomach is very bloated)

Still very hungry despite stomach cramps, trying not to eat much at all as it makes the cramps worse

Chronic headaches - back of my head yesterday, front of my head today. The back is actually very tender to touch today

Shaking bad comes and goes - feels like im freezing but I'm not. Whole body shakes, teeth clattering ect like it does when you're freezing

Dehydration / thirst - drank 3 pints of water during night constant thirst, didn't sleep much either

No vomiting or diarorrea, but when I go it's loose.

My conclusion is death haha


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> *10/12/2017*
> 
> Well I'm no better today. Dunno what to do other than rest up think I'm dying haha.
> 
> ...


 Caught this wednesday mate, completely wrote me off, couldn't eat, lost 4kg, felt okay yesterday but not great, fine today.

bit of a head f**k when a bug wipes out a large portion of what you gained on cycle lol but atleast my joints got a break.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

sponge2015 said:


> Caught this wednesday mate, completely wrote me off, couldn't eat, lost 4kg, felt okay yesterday but not great, fine today.
> 
> bit of a head f**k when a bug wipes out a large portion of what you gained on cycle lol but atleast my joints got a break.


 Ahh you've had similar symptoms? Good to know I guess I'm fvcking sick of it haha


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Ahh you've had similar symptoms? Good to know I guess I'm fvcking sick of it haha


 Started with stomach cramps, then throwing up, it killed my appetite unlike you as everytime i ate i threw it up, then at night i had the heating on full, duvet and my mrs wrapped round me and i was shivering so much my teeth were chattering, was a fu**ing nightmare lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*11/12/2017*

Still ill today. Won't be any gym and probably won't be eating any food either as I can't keep it down and mad stomach cramps until I'm sick again.

Going to set my 531 lifts back for sure, fvcking pissed off haha.

Anyway all for today


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

You're not on your own mate. Eating only 2000 cals a day has hindered my strength something ridiculous, but I'm thinking of the long term goal.

Rest up mate, hope you're better by crimbo.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*12/12/2017*

So still not great today but better than I've been. Aches have pretty much gone and I've stopped being sick, managed my usual breakfast this morning. Still have the shits though and now have a cold.

I decided to hit gym because I've been so annoyed catching this bug and supposed to be my heaviest 531 lifting this week which I'm sticking to. Also felt very flat which I hate.

Preworkout: 1 serving 5150 (400mg caffeine), 6g Citrulline Malate (2:1), 2g Creatine nitrate and 1 serving glycergrow 2.

*Upper - Bench press focus *

Bench - 20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each. 110kg x5, 125kg x3, 140kg x3

Incline Bench - 70kg 3 sets 8

Overhead press - 60kg 3 sets 8

Bent over rows - 87.5kg 3 sets 8

Dips - 10kg 3 sets 10

Ez bicep curls - 28kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Im very happy with the session and back to 3 plates a side bench. Considering I'm still not great and been living on toast and lucozade.

Fills me with confidence that I must be getting stronger as last time I hit 140kg Bench was last blast on 600 Test, 300 deca, 50mg oxys and 1mg mtren Preworkout and I'm not not exactly 100% at moment :lol:

Can just about feel my hands and feet cold as fvck in garage.

Quick pic pwo:









I'll see about calories see how I feel haha

All for today


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> *12/12/2017*
> 
> So still not great today but better than I've been. Aches have pretty much gone and I've stopped being sick, managed my usual breakfast this morning. Still have the shits though and now have a cold.
> 
> ...


 impressive lifting especially if feeling under the weather


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> impressive lifting especially if feeling under the weather


 Surprised myself haha, I'm not complaining though


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Please take a pic with a Santa hat on ! ( and a smile for a change  )

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Please take a pic with a Santa hat on ! ( and a smile for a change  )
> 
> x


 Haha why the hat? I hate Xmas

I rarely smile to be fair, might catch a glimpse or 2 if I'm getting d1ck sucked or something haha but not much else :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha why the hat? I hate Xmas
> 
> I rarely smile to be fair, might catch a glimpse or 2 if I'm getting d1ck sucked or something haha but not much else :lol:


 Or something ??? Haha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Or something ??? Haha


 Can't think of much else I'm sure there will be something though, surely I'm not that much of a miserable cvnt, then again maybe I am :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Can't think of much else I'm sure there will be something though, surely I'm not that much of a miserable cvnt, then again maybe I am :lol:


 If you 're not doing the back pics at least do that !

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> If you 're not doing the back pics at least do that !
> 
> x


 I have some back pics 

Smiling is asking for a lot to be fair, need some very good feet pics for that one


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I have some back pics
> 
> Smiling is asking for a lot to be fair, need some very good feet pics for that one


 Got a pedi appointment for Thursday ... :whistling:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Got a pedi appointment for Thursday ... :whistling:


 Colour of choice ?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Colour of choice ?


 If you're smiling I'm doing festive red


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> If you're smiling I'm doing festive red


 I'll be smiling :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*13/12/2017*

Still not great today and really tired so decided to miss my Lower session today. This bug has really hit me but I'm definitely over the worst of it.

Im trying to get diet back on track today been hard with illness then not wanting to eat the usual shite so I'm making today the day to get back on track.

Im going back to PPL up to 6 days a week for now and try keep my 531 in there as well. Still have pb to hit on deads and squats this week.

Also my birthday today, nowt planned just feeling older haha

All for today


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Happy birthday beast!


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Happy birthday mate :thumbup1: hope you get well soon


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Happy birthday bud. Being ill sucks ass, glad ive managed to stay clear of any ailments so far lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Happy birthday bud. Being ill sucks ass, glad ive managed to stay clear of any ailments so far lol


 I said the same few people around me had it then i caught their disease - cvnts haha


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> I said the same few people around me had it then i caught their disease - cvnts haha


 Ive probably just shot myself in the foot then, be ill as fùck next week or even worse christmas week


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday papacito !!!!

Get well soon !

xxxxx


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Chicken and rice has been swapped for pizza :thumb

Cant be arsed to diet when I feel s**t and it is my b day excuses and that


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

What Pizza though?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Endomorph84 said:


> What Pizza though?


 Chicken actually haha


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Chicken actually haha


 MAAAATTTEEEEE, c'mon. And I thought I was boring!!

I love a Deep Pan Pepperoni, with brown sauce though :whistling:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Endomorph84 said:


> MAAAATTTEEEEE, c'mon. And I thought I was boring!!
> 
> I love a Deep Pan Pepperoni, with brown sauce though :whistling:


 Haha it was sprung on me spur of moment thing - was under pressure :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

happy birthday mate

what did your Mrs get you? Remember its the thought that counts, she only gets a small amount from her paper round.

@anna1 post up something special for the mans birthday? Not feet.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Happy Birthday bud!

You still look 'stunning' like a young Burt Reynolds :lol:


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> happy birthday mate
> 
> what did your Mrs get you? Remember its the thought that counts, she only gets a small amount from her paper round.
> 
> @anna1 post up something special for the mans birthday? Not feet.


 @anna1 sent me this pic of her testing her new bike, lovely colour don't you think? :whistling:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> @anna1 sent me this pic of her testing her new bike, lovely colour don't you think? :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 148039


 id ride that

Bike


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> happy birthday mate
> 
> what did your Mrs get you? Remember its the thought that counts, she only gets a small amount from her paper round.
> 
> @anna1 post up something special for the mans birthday? Not feet.


 Haha cheers buddy.

100 odd protein bars and 50ml of gear :thumbup1:

Oh new boxers as well keep moaning mine were too small

:lol:


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> *13/12/2017*
> 
> Still not great today and really tired so decided to miss my Lower session today. This bug has really hit me but I'm definitely over the worst of it.
> 
> ...


 Belated Birthday wishes hope you had a great day, and Jezz you feel a year older wait till you hit the late 40s


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> happy birthday mate
> 
> what did your Mrs get you? Remember its the thought that counts, she only gets a small amount from her paper round.
> 
> @anna1 post up something special for the mans birthday? Not feet.


 K , but only because it was his birthday and he's been ill .

Just had my nails done Rossie ..

waiting for pics

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> K , but only because it was his birthday and he's been ill .
> 
> Just had my nails done Rossie ..
> 
> ...


 will use this later


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm back today and I'm no longer diseased.

Diet was a little s**t a lot of last week, ate clean toward end of week to reduce bloat for weigh day and was down 5 pounds :lol:

*14/12/2017*

Still wasn't well the workout reflects it.

*Lower - Deadlift focus *

Deadlifts - 60kg x10, 100kg x10, 152.5 x5, 172.5kg x3, 192.5kg x3

Squats - 60kg x10, 120kg 3 sets 8

Calf raises - 147.5kg 5 sets 12

Personal best on deadlift and not a bad workout considering was aching and loaded with cold.

Calories hit.

*15/12/2017*

Again not great workout reflects it.

*Upper - Overhead press focus*

Overhead press - 20kg x10, 40kg x10, 70kg x5, 77.5kg x3, 87.5kg x3

Bench press - 20, 40, 60kg x10 each, 102.5kg 2 sets 8, 1 set 5

Incline bench - 70kg 3 sets 8

Pullups - 2.5kg 3 sets 8

Skull crushers - 33kg x10, x9

Curls - 28kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Decent session and personal best on overhead press. Still wasn't great and failed a few sets.

Calories hit.

*16/12/2017 - 17/12/2017*

Weekend was rest days.

I got weighed Saturday and somehow managed to drop 5 pounds from last Friday (what happens when I binge the day before weigh days).


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm back today and I'm no longer diseased.
> 
> Diet was a little s**t a lot of last week, ate clean toward end of week to reduce bloat for weigh day and was down 5 pounds :lol:
> 
> ...


 Well done on the overhead press, you must be pressing almost your weight overhead.

Concerning losing weight, I do the same binge eat weigh myself next day and i have lost weight, go figure.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> Well done on the overhead press, you must be pressing almost your weight overhead.
> 
> Concerning losing weight, I do the same binge eat weigh myself next day and i have lost weight, go figure.


 I am actually pressing exactly my body weight based on Friday's weigh day.

True about the weight but I just look leaner than I did previously. Just wanting to stay in current condition until after Xmas then I'm doing a small blast in January to get a little more size.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm back today and I'm no longer diseased.
> 
> Diet was a little s**t a lot of last week, ate clean toward end of week to reduce bloat for weigh day and was down 5 pounds :lol:
> 
> ...


 Glad you're feeling better ! Thought you had gotten worse or even worse that you had lost your ab definition and you'd stop posting for a while 

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Glad you're feeling better ! Thought you had gotten worse or even worse that you had lost your ab definition and you'd stop posting for a while
> 
> x


 I'm sure you'd be devastated hunny! X


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm sure you'd be devastated hunny! X


 It would so ruin Xmas :lol:

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> It would so ruin Xmas :lol:
> 
> x


 Can't be having that hunny :whistling:


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Eddias said:


> Well done on the overhead press, you must be pressing almost your weight overhead.
> 
> Concerning losing weight, I do the same binge eat weigh myself next day and i have lost weight, go figure.


 That's impressive fella for 3 reps,


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> That's impressive fella for 3 reps,


 Cheers would probably have been more if I wasn't feeling like s**t and aching before hand haha.

I think I'm going back to ppl today so won't be prioritising ohp anymore just be an assistance on push day for shoulders.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

These goodies turned up for my January blast - triumph of course.

It will be a straight test blast, I haven't ran solo test since my first cycle I think. Also wanted to try winny, see if it agrees with me if so it will be my go to oral when I cut in summer rather than the old super duper drol.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Cheers would probably have been more if I wasn't feeling like s**t and aching before hand haha.
> 
> I think I'm going back to ppl today so won't be prioritising ohp anymore just be an assistance on push day for shoulders.


 enjoying PPL as well, i added in a strength element so it sort of combines elements of 5 x5 and 5/3/1. Basically rotating the reps and sets over a 4 week period moving from higher reps lower weight to higher weight lower reps.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> enjoying PPL as well, i added in a strength element so it sort of combines elements of 5 x5 and 5/3/1. Basically rotating the reps and sets over a 4 week period moving from higher reps lower weight to higher weight lower reps.


 Yeah sounds good I'm going to try keep 531 in there just for the main lift but not sure how well it will hold up with up to 6 days a week training. I'll know after Xmas haha.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> These goodies turned up for my January blast - triumph of course.
> 
> It will be a straight test blast, I haven't ran solo test since my first cycle I think. Also wanted to try winny, see if it agrees with me if so it will be my go to oral when I cut in summer rather than the old super duper drol.
> 
> View attachment 148126


 Nice looking goodies there bud. What you thinking of running your test at?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Nice looking goodies there bud. What you thinking of running your test at?


 1050mg is the plan - 3.5ml a week. I doubt I'll run test solo again I like tren too much so I'm curious what straight 1g can do. :thumbup1:

Kickstart with some left over superdrol I have (25x20mg) then finish with 7 weeks winny at 50mg ed I'm thinking.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> 1050mg is the plan - 3.5ml a week. I doubt I'll run test solo again I like tren too much so I'm curious what straight 1g can do. :thumbup1:
> 
> Kickstart with some left over superdrol I have (25x20mg) then finish with 7 weeks winny at 50mg ed I'm thinking.


 Ye would be intresting to see but never say never, you might like what a gram of test brings. Mind you, i dont think the extra bloat bp and everything else associated with high test will be worth it myself.

Im sure youll love winni and at 50mg i doubt youll get dry joints (unless your really unlucky) usually tends to be at higher doses


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Ye would be intresting to see but never say never, you might like what a gram of test brings. Mind you, i dont think the extra bloat bp and everything else associated with high test will be worth it myself.
> 
> Im sure youll love winni and at 50mg i doubt youll get dry joints (unless your really unlucky) usually tends to be at higher doses


 Yeah I'm curious if I'll need an ai or not. I don't up to 600mg test but 1000mg may prove otherwise haha.

Yeah joints was main thing stopping me trying it before because I do suffer now and again but orals are so trial and error person dependent so I can only try.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah I'm curious if I'll need an ai or not. I don't up to 600mg test but 1000mg may prove otherwise haha.
> 
> Yeah joints was main thing stopping me trying it before because I do suffer now and again but orals are so trial and error person dependent so I can only try.


 It'll be a hard 1 to gauge without bloods but i suppsoe as long as the nips arent sore and your not having other high e signs you should be good. Is adex or aromasin your prefered ai?

Ye exactly, i suppose you could always get some winni 10mg aswell and start lower just to see how your joints fare up


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

bornagod said:


> It'll be a hard 1 to gauge without bloods but i suppsoe as long as the nips arent sore and your not having other high e signs you should be good. Is adex or aromasin your prefered ai?
> 
> Ye exactly, i suppose you could always get some winni 10mg aswell and start lower just to see how your joints fare up


 Aromasin is what I usually use. Although I have triumph adex and a little Sphinx aromasin left.

I'll just jump in with the 50mg I tend to not mess around haha I'll know soon enough


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*18/12/2017*

Feeling good today no illnesses that I know of :lol:

Preworkout: 10g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Legs*

Squats - 20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each, 137.5kg x5, 155kg x3, 175kg x2, 120kg 3 sets 8

Leg press - 285kg 5 sets 12

Calf raises - 147.5kg 5 sets 12

It was a good session. Squats wrecked me with extra volume - last of the heaviest 531 and personal best on squats.

All for today


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Preworkout: 10g citrulline malate (2:1)


 Is this for the pump mate? is it a raw ingredient?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Endomorph84 said:


> Is this for the pump mate? is it a raw ingredient?


 Yeah mate. Pump and endurance, can reduce doms. There are studies on it as well.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Aromasin is what I usually use. Although I have triumph adex and a little Sphinx aromasin left.
> 
> I'll just jump in with the 50mg I tend to not mess around haha I'll know soon enough


 Ah i prefer aromasin myself but i cant be fùcked with ai now so i dont tend to go over 300mg of test, easier to just chuck in more compounds that dont aromatase.

Ye no point fùcking about i suppose and you should feel winni within 10 days or so


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*19/12/2017*

Feeling good today.

I had a think last night on routines and I've ditched the 531 lifting for now. I'd recommend it for people looking to increase the main lifts.

I've decided to go back to my PPL routine and I've added a little more volume for size and not chase rep max numbers.

So here we gooooo.

Preworkout: 8g citrulline Malate (2:1), 2g Creatine nitrate and 1 serving glycergrow 2.

*Push*

Bench press - 20, 40, 60kg x10 each, 100kg x17, x9, x6, x5

Overhead press - 50kg x15, x9, x7

Incline bench - 60kg x15, x10, x9

Close grip bench - 50kg x15, x11, x9

Skull crushers - 28kg x12, x7

Lateral raises - 11.75kg x19, x16, x13

Good session felt strong and pumped had nothing left for skulls Triceps were dead, will take a little time getting used to the new routine.

Havent had a pic in a bit, took post workout not looking bad for Xmas time.









All for today :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I m gonna try your citrulane out of interest . See if I get pumped up


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> I m gonna try your citrulane out of interest . See if I get pumped up


 I'm sure you'd get pumped :whistling:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm sure you'd get pumped :whistling:


 Haha . Seriously though you wacko . Havent seen the whole protocol .

How do you take it ?


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Haha . Seriously though you wacko . Havent seen the whole protocol .
> 
> How do you take it ?


 I don't think hed take it...but I'm sure he'd give you it...

Oh wait we are talking about pre workout here :whistling:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Simon90 said:


> I don't think hed take it...but I'm sure he'd give you it...
> 
> Oh wait we are talking about pre workout here :whistling:


 Never say never hun !! :whistling:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Haha . Seriously though you wacko . Havent seen the whole protocol .
> 
> How do you take it ?


 Rectum or vaginal suppository - use a cup/glass fill said glass with around 50ml water (5ml/g citrulline) mix and use a tampon to soak it up this may take a few minutes.

Then simply insert bout 15 mins Preworkout, you can remove before you're session - only if you want though...


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Rectum or vaginal suppository - use a cup/glass fill said glass with around 50ml water (5ml/g citrulline) mix and use a tampon to soak it up this may take a few minutes.
> 
> Then simply insert bout 15 mins Preworkout, you can remove before you're session - only if you want though...


 You do that on a daily basis ?? :confused1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> You do that on a daily basis ?? :confused1:


 Anything for the pumping - it feels nice after a bit :whistling:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Anything for the pumping - it feels nice after a bit :whistling:


 Go on , how do you take it dont make me look for it

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Go on , how do you take it dont make me look for it
> 
> x


 I can't really do pics or vid showing the technique, probs a bit too much - even for ukm standards :whistling:

Just weight out 8-10g in a glass stir and take 30 mins pwo.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/307156-shaving-what-razor/?do=embed

Any advice? Gotta keep my face as tidy as my body 

@anna1 care to chime in?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/307156-shaving-what-razor/?do=embed
> 
> Any advice? Gotta keep my face as tidy as my body
> 
> @anna1 care to chime in?


 Checkin' it out daddy


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*20/12/2017*

Chest is sore asf from yesterday, Triceps a Little also - love it.

Preworkout: 8g citrulline Malate (2:1), 2g Creatine nitrate, 1 serving charged up and 1 serving glycergrow 2.

*Pull*

Deadlifts - 60kg x10, 100kg x10, 140kg x9, x7, x6

Bent over rows - 80kg x13, x9, x10

Overhand pull-ups - bw x12, x8, x6

Ez bicep curls - 28kg x18, x14, x11

DB hammer curls - 11.75kg x11, x10, x12

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg x22, x19, x19

Good session overall felt pumped.

Seems my strength has took a massive hit but I'm trying not to care, could be to do with the increased volume and frequency. Might just take some getting used to.

I did have a hypo come on at beginning of workout putting that down to the tren I'm crusing on, so that didn't help.

All for today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*21/12/2017*

Rest day today. Have bad Doms legs still sore from last session so better to have a day off than hit them again today.

Should get used to the extra volume soon then I can start hitting 6 days a week like I used to, if not I'll design a new 4 day routine (seems it's all I'm doing at moment keep changing haha)

Not sure about my cals I've ate clean and stuck all week so will assess tomorrow when weighed I'd like to think I'm slightly under eating so I can increase but don't think I am sadly.

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*22/12/2017*

Feeling pretty good today and legs feeling much better.

Preworkout: 10g citrulline Malate (2:1) and 1 serving charged up.

@superdrol I decided to give that app a bash with free premium trial. Legs were totally wrecked it doesn't seem like a lot of weight to what I've previously done but I haven't felt that worked in legs for a good while. Liking the new approach to my routine so far.









Quick leg pic I don't post many and not best angles but:









I got weighed today and it seems my calories are spot on for maintaining (3500 ish). I wanted to know this for when I start my blast in January so I can keep pretty lean gains like last bulk.

I'm sitting at 13 stone 11.75 pounds I'm happy with the results I'm around 7.5 pounds up from my pre-bulk weight and I'm just as lean at the end of this cruise if not slightly leaner and decent amount of lean mass gained.

Pic took first thing upon waking( @Sparkey I fixed the tap for you baby xx)









My cruise is coming to an end (last cruise pin tonight).

I'm fu**ing diet off over Xmas greasy take aways ect starts tonight and I'll resume diet middle next week maybe.

Blast starts end of December see if I can add a bit more size.

All for today


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice work fella, what app do you use to track your Lifts, i am using fitnotes.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> Nice work fella, what app do you use to track your Lifts, i am using fitnotes.


 It's called Strong. @superdrol was using it in his log. You can customise own routines, add in warm up sets, rest timer and total workout timer and stuff like that.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*23/12/2017*

Had my last cruise jab last night didn't go great and now I have a very bad cold came on an hour after jabbing, coincidence fvck knows.

Legs are sore asf from yesterday's workout so I'm happy with that.

Anyway still decided to get a workout in chest and triceps no longer have doms.

Preworkout: 10g citrulline Malate (2:1), 1 serving glycergrow 2 and 1 serving charged up.















@superdrol is the above the only way you can post your workout? Isn't enough to fit on a page haha.

Overall a good workout very pumped and triceps were dead. Be expecting doms later today.

Diet is whatever going out for food and stuff. Hopefully I don't lose my abs between now and after Boxing Day then I'll get back on track :whistling:

My phones fvcked so won't be any pics for a little while (sorry @anna1 you'll need to find finger blasting material else where)

All for today


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

That it ! My Chrismas is officially ruined [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=743ca1134a86102e15e5a2a937f531c31db7c77d0864ec026ed048f3a5ecb4df[/IMG]

have a wonderful time hun !

Merry Xmas for you and your loved ones !

x


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> *23/12/2017*
> 
> Had my last cruise jab last night didn't go great and now I have a very bad cold came on an hour after jabbing, coincidence fvck knows.
> 
> ...


 It's the only way I've found... guess you need an iPhone X for a bigger screen lol


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

What's the next blast going to be (if you already mentioned it, I'm sorry :lol: )?

how long did you cruise and did you do (or will do) blood work?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Deltz123 said:


> What's the next blast going to be (if you already mentioned it, I'm sorry :lol: )?
> 
> how long did you cruise and did you do (or will do) blood work?


 Cruise around 9 weeks blasted for 11 previously.

Next blast is going to be straight Test with a few orals I've never ran Test solo for a good while and fancy trying a highish dose see what it does.

Bloodwork won't be bothering I'm coming off all gear toward the end of 2018 for certain reasons so I'm not bothering :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*24/12/2017*

Rest day today absolutely loaded with cold and feel awful. Going to take a few days off anyway with it being Xmas.

Diet is very bad junk food and booze. Abs still in tact though :thumbup1:

Blast has been planned and got everything ready so I'm looking forward to that starting Friday.

Merry Xmas all and I'll get back to updating log when I'm back into training and diet.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> *24/12/2017*
> 
> Rest day today absolutely loaded with cold and feel awful. Going to take a few days off anyway with it being Xmas.
> 
> ...


 Hope everything is ok bud and it's just something minor like 'full blown aids' and not something terminal like 'man flu' :lol:


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Cruise around 9 weeks blasted for 11 previously.
> 
> Next blast is going to be straight Test with a few orals I've never ran Test solo for a good while and fancy trying a highish dose see what it does.
> 
> Bloodwork won't be bothering I'm coming off all gear toward the end of 2018 for certain reasons so I'm not bothering :thumbup1:


 How much test are you thinking about? Will probably do the Same next blast 

whats the reason you will come off or do rather not tell?

oh and happy holidays man!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Deltz123 said:


> How much test are you thinking about? Will probably do the Same next blast
> 
> whats the reason you will come off or do rather not tell?
> 
> oh and happy holidays man!


 3.5ml t300 so 1050mg

Have some left over sd so be kickstarting with 20mg for 3 weeks and finish with Winnie at 50mg for approx 7 weeks, haven't ran Winnie before so hope it agrees with me.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Should be a good blast that! I loved test at 800mg on its own...

Happy Christmas mate [IMG alt=":beer:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_beer.gif&key=4012ca5d38eaca6602ea58b7007d316600f8fc4d2799a0bd36dd86479672b6e8[/IMG]


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Should be a good blast that! I loved test at 800mg on its own...
> 
> Happy Christmas mate [IMG alt=":beer:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_beer.gif&key=4012ca5d38eaca6602ea58b7007d316600f8fc4d2799a0bd36dd86479672b6e8[/IMG]


 Hoping so starts Friday

You too buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*26/12/2017*

Feeling slightly rough today been hitting the drink hard last few days but I'm over it now and back to training.

Preworkout: 10g citrulline Malate (2:1), 1 serving glycergrow 2 and 1 serving performance charge.









Overall a good session my cold is still in full swing but strength is definitely up.

Cant wait for Friday might get on blasting tomorrow haha.

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*27/12/2017*

Feeling rough still today I can't get rid of this cold. I reckon my immune system is fvcked maybe crusing on tren hasn't helped haha.

I'm off the drink now but diet isn't back on track yet it will be from next week as starting my Blast Friday. I'm probably under esting a bit at moment but enjoying not eating set meals at moment.

Not stopping me training though.

Preworkout:

10g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving Performance charge









It was a good workout. Starting to get used to more volume.

There is progression in my workouts, as reps seem random but the point is I have a set number of reps to hit over x amount of sets, ie squats is 32 reps over 4 sets.

So if I hit at least 32 I'll up weight next time if not keep the same weight till I get there, same applies for rest of lifts just different reps and sets target.

Hitting the main lift in first set until form is breaking then the rest of the lift is so much harder. Then onto the other lifts which are very hard with already being taxed from the first main lift, it's why lifts are down to what they have been previously but the workouts feel so much more productive.

All for today


----------



## Liam87uk (Apr 20, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> *27/12/2017*
> 
> Feeling rough still today I can't get rid of this cold. I reckon my immune system is fvcked maybe crusing on tren hasn't helped haha.
> 
> ...


 What app is it that you using mate??


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Liam87uk said:


> What app is it that you using mate??


 Its called Strong. It's a decent app started using it to track workouts rather than my book. Has rest timers prevous weights ect and a lot more.


----------



## Liam87uk (Apr 20, 2017)

Il download that, I've been trying to find one my self I can barely understand what I write down haha! Cheers pal


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Its called Strong. It's a decent app started using it to track workouts rather than my book. Has rest timers prevous weights ect and a lot more.


 Just started using it tonight, thanks sweetie x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*28/12/2017*

Had a day off yesterday and ate shite. Been on the drink the last 4 days or so getting smashed, got some relationship problems and seems that's making me do it :mellow:

Well I'm knocking it on the head today and getting back to training properly - starting my Blast today. :thumbup1:


----------



## Darkslider (Jul 19, 2016)

Good to hear it buddy, I'm in the same boat it's a s**t time of year to be focusing on a healthy diet and training regime. I've just eaten way too much junk and barely done any training or cardio going to try and turn it around today!


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

That time of year fella for food and relationships.

I always sack off the diet until end of next week to get rid of all the left over food, Still train as much as I can if not more to balance it out as much as I can.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*29/12/2017*

So Blast starts today. Not feeling great in myself so thought I'd inject a high dose of hormones :lol: . It will keep me focused on something anyway.

The blast is around 13 weeks, all gear is triumph labs.

Week 1-13: 1050mg test e

Week 1-4: 20mg Superdrol

Week 7-13: 50mg Winstrol

I haven't used winstrol before or done a solo test cycle for a while and not at this dose (most was 600mg) so I'm curious what kind of results it will bring.

Took 20mg sd this morning and jabbed 1050mg Test e.

Ive been eating shite and drinking silly amounts this week. I got weighed first thing this morning and I'm sitting at 14 stone 2.25 pounds - 4.5 pounds up from last Friday clearly bloated but I'll use this weight as a starting point.

Starting on 3800 calories will sort rough macro splits later as diet is still not great.

Pic took first thing this morning looking alright considering:









Preworkout:

10g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge

















Weights are going up nicely and was a good session.

Will be starting to sort diet out.

All for today.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Happy 2018 hun !

x


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Will be interesting this high test blast. Will be following.

Have you had bloods done recently?

I would be interested to see your HCT if you have not donated blood...


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MarkyMark said:


> Will be interesting this high test blast. Will be following.
> 
> Have you had bloods done recently?
> 
> I would be interested to see your HCT if you have not donated blood...


 No bloods but have donated.

*30/12/2017*

Im taking a day off today. Got a lot of stuff going on at moment and I can't eat and not in right frame of mind today.

It doesn't seem the best time to start a blast but I'll get on it very soon and I'll smash it like I always have.

All for today anyway


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> No bloods and haven't donated as of yet.
> 
> *30/12/2017*
> 
> ...


 Same here had a stinky cold, then women floating round my bonce and lack of eating has cost me 6kg now in 15 days, making a point of eating more now! And taking a new lass out tonight... out with the old and all that, I'll update later...


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Same here had a stinky cold, then women floating round my bonce and lack of eating has cost me 6kg now in 15 days, making a point of eating more now! And taking a new lass out tonight... out with the old and all that, I'll update later...


 Yeah haha a whole 2 days into blast and nothing to show for it yet haha.

Starts tomorrow although that's also NYE so :whistling:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah haha a whole 2 days into blast and nothing to show for it yet haha.
> 
> Starts tomorrow although that's also NYE so :whistling:


 Hope you've had a good xmas mate.

am I reading right you're back on a blast?

Did you get bloods or give blood?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Hope you've had a good xmas mate.
> 
> am I reading right you're back on a blast?
> 
> Did you get bloods or give blood?


 Very eventful.

Yeah just started buddy but won't be smashing it like usual till after NYE probably.

Havent had bloods as of yet, have donated and for future I can do it at home, benefits of a nurse in the family with the gear :thumbup1:

How was your Xmas mate ?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Very eventful.
> 
> Yeah just started buddy but won't be smashing it like usual till after NYE probably.
> 
> ...


 Lol. Yeah xmas has been good. I've had enough of boozing and eating though. one more night haha.

Broke up from work 22nd and literally drank all day every day through to day after Boxing Day. Had a few days off now but back on the piss tomorrow. Diet has been so bad the last week and hardly any training but nice to spend time and enjoy it with family. I haven't weighed myself in a week but reckon I've lost a bit

glad to here you've donated and what a result you can do it at home

good luck with cycle mate, I'll be following


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. Yeah xmas has been good. I've had enough of boozing and eating though. one more night haha.
> 
> Broke up from work 22nd and literally drank all day every day through to day after Boxing Day. Had a few days off now but back on the piss tomorrow. Diet has been so bad the last week and hardly any training but nice to spend time and enjoy it with family. I haven't weighed myself in a week but reckon I've lost a bit
> 
> ...


 Sounds good buddy. Yeah I'm still drinking a bit as well, few days into superdrol but that aint gonna matter, last day of booze tomorrow.

My training hasn't been good and diet will be off till 1st jan but I'll be on track like I was in my previous log soon enough.

Straight test blast and I have Winnie to try also, always said I'd try it sometime haha.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Sounds good buddy. Yeah I'm still drinking a bit as well, few days into superdrol but that aint gonna matter, last day of booze tomorrow.
> 
> My training hasn't been good and diet will be off till 1st jan but I'll be on track like I was in my previous log soon enough.
> 
> Straight test blast and I have Winnie to try also, always said I'd try it sometime haha.


 You'll love winni mate. Best oral imo

think my next cycle will be similar but still unsure. Gonna cruise for a bit anyway


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You'll love winni mate. Best oral imo
> 
> think my next cycle will be similar but still unsure. Gonna cruise for a bit anyway


 Should try tren on cruise it's awesome.

i don't think I'd do it again though, maybe a slightly higher test only dose.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*31/12/2017*

Day 3 of Blast 20mg triumph superdrol took this morning.

Starting to get back into things from today. I'm feeling rough for some reason but have drank and ate a lot of crap so putting it down to that could also be from my first test shot.

My glutes are sore asf from my jabs on Friday (2mil t300 and 1.5ml t300). Might take a few weeks to get used to as I've been cruising on 1.2ml in one jab a week previously.

I get this issue when I have bad pip it's not just the pain but my whole body aches, muscles and joints and feel crap, there is a term for it but can't remember. I was going to try taking an anti histamine before jabs but couldn't find them on Friday as usual haha. Think @Lifesizepenguin you mentioned it once?

Anyway I might actually consume more than 100g of protein today and knocking drink on head after tonight.

I did actually workout today:

Preworkout:

10g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge









Decent session and lifts are up, still getting into the new progression with the routine.

All for today


----------



## Liam87uk (Apr 20, 2017)

You back on ppl now or upper/lower still?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Liam87uk said:


> You back on ppl now or upper/lower still?


 PPL for now but I can't say I'm liking it at the moment haha. Debating going with an upper lower for this Blast but I'll decide soon.

I feel like I need to fit too much into my upper sessions to cover everything and I hate deadlifts on lower days but I want to deadlift haha so fvck knows at moment.


----------



## Liam87uk (Apr 20, 2017)

I know where your coming from with deadlift I love squatting m\w\f but have no idea how I can do that and deadlift, that's why I've gone to ppl


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Liam87uk said:


> I know where your coming from with deadlift I love squatting m\w\f but have no idea how I can do that and deadlift, that's why I've gone to ppl


 Best way is probably get your squatting done first then onto the deads, although calling it a lower session deadlifts is certainty not a lower body exercise, it hits your legs sure but it hits your back much more.

I did enjoy the 4 days a week though felt well rested and I knew what days I'd be working out. With PPL I'm just going on feel so I could do 4 to 6 days a week or so depending on doms and whatnot so wouldn't really know until the day I'm working out if I'd be lifting or not.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> I get this issue when I have bad pip it's not just the pain but my whole body aches, muscles and joints and feel crap, there is a term for it but can't remember. I was going to try taking an anti histamine before jabs but couldn't find them on Friday as usual haha. Think @Lifesizepenguin you mentioned it once?


 Are you referring to when the body encapsulates the AAS and causes an inflammatory immune response?

This can be sensetivity to esther or the hormone itself. I get the same with phenylproprionate esther. Taking an antihistamine does help me so worth a try.

Happy new year haha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Are you referring to when the body encapsulates the AAS and causes an inflammatory immune response?
> 
> This can be sensetivity to esther or the hormone itself. I get the same with phenylproprionate esther. Taking an antihistamine does help me so worth a try.
> 
> Happy new year haha


 Happy new year mate.

Yeah that's probably the scientific term for it haha. It lasts about 3 days and I feel utter shite, just aching muscles and joints and really stiff, awful.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Happy new year mate.
> 
> Yeah that's probably the scientific term for it haha. It lasts about 3 days and I feel utter shite, just aching muscles and joints and really stiff, awful.


 Ive been drinking for a solid 3 weeks. There no such thing a science anymore to me 

Sounds like an immune response though. Have you used the esther/oil before?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Ive been drinking for a solid 3 weeks. There no such thing a science anymore to me
> 
> Sounds like an immune response though. Have you used the esther/oil before?


 Yeah I have it can vary some jabs can be fine and others aren't, could go 3 weeks and be fine then have a bad 1.

I only seem to get it when the pip is painful, it just affects whole body I know the next day straight away as I struggle to get out of bed. I get shakes sometimes at night like I'm freezing but I'm not. Just makes me feel s**t basically then 3 days later I'm ok again.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*01/01/2018*

Happy new year all.

Day 4 of Blast - 20mg sd took this morning.

So time to get stuff on track from today. Been drinking a lot and eating s**t over Xmas etc and had some mental head f**ks with women which I'm starting to come to terms with so need to crack on.

I've been cruising on approx 3500 calories so I'm starting on 3800 calories and will try to limit the fat gain like last bulk.

Basing figures off my Friday weigh in (14 stone 2.25 pounds) so approx macros are:

P 238g, F 119g, C 444g

Protein is the important one anyway the rest is just rough.

I hurt my right knee yesterday and still feel s**t which I've put down to my jabs on Friday (see few previous posts). So I've skipped legs and gone back to push day today.

Preworkout:

10g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge

















Again another good workout lifts are up. I did lower rep target on bench and one less set, hence the weight increase but I'm going to up it again, felt a lot better previously.

All for today. :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*02/01/2018*

Rest day today.

I don't know what's up but I feel fvcking terrible today. My appetite is shot and feel bloated.

Ive noticed workouts are taking more out of me at the moment. I've had a few bugs this last month and bad cold over Xmas which I still have but I don't see why it would kill my appetite.

I still have the relationship issues from what I posted in gen con, might be time to bash the tren and become emotionless, because I'm putting it down to that I reckon haha.

Ill see how I feel tomorrow anyway it's annoying.

All for today.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> *02/01/2018*
> 
> Rest day today.
> 
> ...


 I had a weird stomach bug just before Christmas, really off my food ( one meal a day) when i ate it got stomach cramps and felt rough. Really thought it was going to screw Xmas up but cleared up on Christmas Eve. Hopefully yours will not hang around to long. Stress does not help either.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> I had a weird stomach bug just before Christmas, really off my food ( one meal a day) when i ate it got stomach cramps and felt rough. Really thought it was going to screw Xmas up but cleared up on Christmas Eve. Hopefully yours will not hang around to long. Stress does not help either.


 I'm betting it's the stress I'm terrible with stuff like that, I usually get IBS and the likes but one thing I always get is no appetite.

Ive ate my usual breakfast and just been feeling sick all day, it's frustrating because I want to get going with this Blast I know the test will take a while and it's a rest day but I need the cals haha.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm betting it's the stress I'm terrible with stuff like that, I usually get IBS and the likes but one thing I always get is no appetite.
> 
> Ive ate my usual breakfast and just been feeling sick all day, it's frustrating because I want to get going with this Blast I know the test will take a while and it's a rest day but I need the cals haha.


 Sounds like Stress fella, Good luck with it hopefully will not last to long. Focus the mind on other things will not solve it but could help


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm betting it's the stress I'm terrible with stuff like that, I usually get IBS and the likes but one thing I always get is no appetite.
> 
> Ive ate my usual breakfast and just been feeling sick all day, it's frustrating because I want to get going with this Blast I know the test will take a while and it's a rest day but I need the cals haha.


 Stress does same to me mate no appetite constant shitting ibs symptoms dodgy feelings in the heart etc not good


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*03/01/2018*

Day 6 of Blast. 20mg sd took this morning.

I have something still lingering my stomach is off and still have my cold but appetite is better today so hoping this is the start.

Preworkout:

10g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge

Pull









Lifts and weights are up so I can't complain.

Calories and macros will be hit finally.

All for today


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Ross1991 said:


> *03/01/2018*
> 
> Day 6 of Blast. 20mg sd took this morning.
> 
> ...


 How long did u cruise for mate? I'm on week 2 lol wanna get back on all ready!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TITO said:


> How long did u cruise for mate? I'm on week 2 lol wanna get back on all ready!


 8 or 9 weeks haha. Hardly a cruise I guess Cos I used tren but yeah haha.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Ross1991 said:


> 8 or 9 weeks haha. Hardly a cruise I guess Cos I used tren but yeah haha.


 That's longer than most cruise for mate!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*04/01/2018*

Day 7 of Blast - 20mg sd took this morning.

Rest day today. I had legs planned but my knee is still bothering me I'm not pushing it at start of this Blast.

Calories and macros will be hit anyway, feel like this first week has kind of been wasted a little but I'll pick it up.

Im finalising a new routine that I'm using for the duration of this cycle. I'm sick of chopping and changing myself so I'm going with this 1, will post it tomorrow.

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*05/01/2018*

Day 8 of Blast. 20mg sd took this morning. Will be jabbing 1050mg Test tonight.

So I'm feeling a bit better today compared to last few days.

I have some joint issues mainly knees and elbows I'm thinking it's the sd as I had similar on my last bulk. Going to give it a few days if no better I'll drop the superdrol.

It was weigh day this morning and I'm up 1.5 pounds, currently sitting at 14 stone 3.75 pounds so calories will be staying the same next week.

I've changed up my routine slightly which I'm using for duration of cycle. It's PPL with 531 added and also Wendlers FSL has been added for a little more volume to the main lift.

Preworkout:

10g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge

1 serving glycergrow 2

*Legs:*

Squats - 20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each. 102.5kg x5, 117.5kg x5, 132.5kg x10, 102.5kg 3 sets 10

Leg press - 250kg x23, x17, x16

Calf raises - 130kg x22, x15, x13

Overall a good workout. Like I mentioned above I have some joint issues at the moment which isn't helping but I'm happy with that workout.

All for today :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*06/01/2018*

Day 9 of Blast. 20mg sd took this morning.

Feeling alright today. Still have my cold and have some bad pip from yesterday's jab though.

Preworkout:

10g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge

Push day









My strength has took a massive hit not sure what's up but everything is feeling so heavy compared to a few weeks ago? Still happy with the session and had a good pump going.

Quick pic post workout havent got my usual mirror today though:









Its my binge day today, so be something greasy and maybe a drink.

All for today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*07/01/2018*

Day 10 of Blast. 20mg sd took this morning.

Rest day today and I'm riddled with doms.

Im convinced I'm still not good and still have this cold and aching, it's taking me ages to recover from sessions and poundage is way down.

Calories are off today swapped my main meals for a big dinner not bothered today really.

All for today.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> *07/01/2018*
> 
> Day 10 of Blast. 20mg sd took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Which labs SD are you using?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Nara said:


> Which labs SD are you using?


 Triumph mate same as rest of gear.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Triumph mate same as rest of gear.


 How would you compare it to lets say Dragon Nutrition's SD?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Nara said:


> How would you compare it to lets say Dragon Nutrition's SD?


 People argue the superdrol is the same compound in both ugl and the legal ph version but I beg to differ.

I'm an experienced sd user for sure.

The prohormone version doesn't feel the same. I'd lose appetite on the ph version at 20-30mg I don't on this sd (I ran this same sd in my previous bulk up to 60mg).

This version seems to give me joint issues and sd is known for that but I didn't know previously and never experienced when I've used dn or bc sd but I noticed on last bulk using this, my joints were a mess.

Feel fuller on both of them.

:confused1:


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> People argue the superdrol is the same compound in both ugl and the legal ph version but I beg to differ.
> 
> I'm an experienced sd user for sure.
> 
> ...


 I see..interesting, how many weeks do you do 20 ed? I used to do 20 20 40 40 or 20 40 40 40


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Nara said:


> I see..interesting, how many weeks do you do 20 ed? I used to do 20 20 40 40 or 20 40 40 40


 4 weeks typically I'm only using it because I had it left over from last bulk and have enough to kickstart 3-4 weeks.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*08/01/2018*

Day 11 of Blast. 20mg sd took this morning.

Well I'm starting to feel a bit better finally, sleeping has improved a lot as well, still have this fvcking cold though.

Preworkout:

10g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving charged up

2g Creatine nitrate

*Pull*

Deadlifts - 60kg x10, 100kg x10, 115kg x5, 132.5kg x5, 150kg x11, 115kg 3 sets of 10

Bent over rows - 90kg x13, x9, x10

Pullups - 1.25kg x10, x6, x5

Bicep curls - 30.5kg x16, x12, x9

Bent over lateral raises - 15.45kg x19, x14, x12

Im happy with the session, just glad I'm starting to feel better and not as weak or aching like I have been. My pull-ups are abysmal, after deads and bors I never have much left for them.

Calories will be hit

All for today


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Gonna be good to see what a gram of test dos to your already great physique :thumbup1: are you starting too feel any different on the higher dose so far?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> Gonna be good to see what a gram of test dos to your already great physique :thumbup1: are you starting too feel any different on the higher dose so far?


 Can't say I am yet mate just want to fvck anything but I'm usually like that :lol:

but today is first day I've felt ok in the last 2 weeks, lifts should get going now. So will see I can't remember the last time I've ran straight test.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Can't say I am yet mate just want to fvck anything but I'm usually like that :lol:
> 
> but today is first day I've felt ok in the last 2 weeks, lifts should get going now. So will see I can't remember the last time I've ran straight test.


 Haha same as me mate....before gear I'd fvck anything but within a limit but once I started the gear the idea of standards flew right out the window even the fat admin girl in my last job got given a go in the toilets....wasn't sure if she was wet or just sweaty but on cycle pussy is pussy :lol:

Good to know your feeling better I'm looking forward to getting on the triumph test


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> Haha same as me mate....before gear I'd fvck anything but within a limit but once I started the gear the idea of standards flew right out the window even the fat admin girl in my last job got given a go in the toilets....wasn't sure if she was wet or just sweaty but on cycle pussy is pussy :lol:
> 
> Good to know your feeling better I'm looking forward to getting on the triumph test


 Nothing wrong with a bit of sweat, especially feet :lol:

Triumph hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*09/01/2018*

Day 12 of Blast. 20mg sd took this morning.

Rest day.

Calories were down had little appetite but made it up with a greasy pizza. :thumbup1:

*10/01/2018*

Day 13 of Blast. 20mg sd took this morning.

Feeling ok today, I still have this cold been told there's been some flu going around, people think I'm at the back end of that.

Anyway it was supposed to be legs today but a mate came around so ended up doing an upper session with him.

It still works out ok as I'm starting second wave of 531 now and I'd ideally prefer to start on bench day anyway.

*Upper*

Bench press - 20, 40, 60kg x10 each. 95kg x3, 107.5kg x3, 122.5kg x10

Overhead press - 60kg 3 sets 8

Incline Bench - 70kg 3 sets 8

Bent over rows - 92.5kg 3 sets 8

Close grip bench press - 60kg 3 sets 10

Ez bicep curls - 30.5kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 15.45kg 3 sets 12

Bent over lateral raises - 15.45kg 3 sets 12

Overall a good session didn't ideally want to do an upper workout but got talked into it haha.

I got the 5/3/1 Bench in anyway and it shows that my strength is coming back up already, 115kg for 9 last session on amrap now 122.5kg for 10 today, I knew I couldn't have suddenly lost the strength without reason - definitely been affected by something (assuming this bug I'm still not totally rid of).

Calories will be hit.

All for today.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> *06/01/2018*
> 
> Day 9 of Blast. 20mg sd took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Looking good mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Endomorph84 said:


> Looking good mate


 Thanks buddy I'm not too impressed myself. I'm feeling very bloated but assuming it could be down to 1g Test and no ai :lol: .

Not too bothered though I just want a bit of size before my cut.

*11/01/2018*

Day 14 of Blast. 20mg sd took this morning.

Rest day today so not much to update, was going to attempt a pull session but I trained biceps and a bit of back yesterday so I'll hit Pull tomorrow.

Calories will be hit.

Its weigh day and pics tomorrow so I'll see how its going anyway.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Do you shave those Abs in?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> Do you shave those Abs in?


 Not sure what you mean mate haha


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Not sure what you mean mate haha


 that latest pic, they look either painted on, or you have shaved lines in your belly hair


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> that latest pic, they look either painted on, or you have shaved lines in your belly hair


 Oh right no haha I'm due a shave though might tonight for pics tomorrow. Seems hair grows quick on high Test or a little tren


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Oh right no haha I'm due a shave though might tonight for pics tomorrow. Seems hair grows quick on high Test or a little tren


 Bro you need to go back the magic mirror,


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> Bro you need to go back the magic mirror,


 I'm gonna try fix the light haha.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Nara said:


> I see..interesting, how many weeks do you do 20 ed? I used to do 20 20 40 40 or 20 40 40 40


 Took @Ross1991 's advice last year with SD (Triumph) at the end of my cut (last 4 weeks).

I did:

week 1 10mg

week 2 20mg

week 3 30mg

week 4 40mg

I was blown away with the results, the glycogen retention is something else.

Superdrol is carb heavy so you need to get plenty in, this sort of offset my cutting plans somewhat but with just a small amount of weight gain I looked mega full.

Week 3 was the peak.

Will definately be using it again this year.

Just done 4 weeks on Anadrol and for me personally it didn't compare.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Took @Ross1991 's advice last year with SD (Triumph) at the end of my cut (last 4 weeks).
> 
> I did:
> 
> ...


 Yeah I did like sd - I don't think I'll run it ever again though. I'm only using it now because I had enough left over for a decent kickstart.

I realised when I tried anadrol on my last bulk. I responded so well to it that sd felt pretty s**t in comparison - fullness and strength and I stayed particularly lean despite what people say about oxys.

I will be trying winny towards the end of this bulk and see if it agrees with me for using it when finishing up a cut.

This years cut though I'm going with epistane, loved it in the past and a member pmed me asking if I wanted to buy his stash at discounted price so I'll see how that goes.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

@Ross1991 @Sparkey Triumph SD p1ss all over the clones, I take it?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Pancake' said:


> @Ross1991 @Sparkey Triumph SD p1ss all over the clones, I take it?


 Personally I don't think they're the same compound from sides. But I've been told it is the same compound so :confused1:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Personally I don't think they're the same compound from sides. But I've been told it is the same compound so :confused1:


 How did it compare to Bodyconscious? you get the lethargy etc?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Pancake' said:


> How did it compare to Bodyconscious? you get the lethargy etc?


 Nah I tolerate sd well in terms of most sides. I get joint issues on triumph sd that I never got on bc though.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*12/01/2018*

Day 15 of Blast. 20mg sd took this morning and will be jabbing 1050mg Test e soon.

Im feeling ok still have this cold though, nose running like mad all day annoying me haha. My appetite has took a hit also today, feeling little sick.

It's weigh day and I'm sitting at 14 stone 6.375 pounds - approx 2.5 pounds up from last week, so again calories are staying as they are.

Pic took first thing this morning, reasonably happy with it:









Package came today a s**t load of epistane I got for a good price off a fellow ukm member. Will be used in my cut.









Preworkout:

8g citrulline Malate (2:1)

2g Creatine nitrate

1 serving performance charge

*Pull*

Deadlifts - 60kg x10, 100kg x10, 122.5kg x3, 140kg x3, 157.5kg x9, 122.5kg 3 sets 10

Bent over rows - 95kg x11, x10, x9

Bicep curls - 30.5kg x16, x14, x11

Bent over lateral raises - 15.45kg 3 sets 12

Good session deadlifts felt good on amrap set on second wave of 531.

I'm gonna have to make some calories up with some greasy food as my appetite is terrible today.

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*13/01/2018*

Day 16 of blast.20mg sd took this morning.

So I've woke up feeling bad today and as days gone on I've been vomiting and horrible migraines.

Feeling too crap in myself at the moment got stuff going on and I reckon it's been a bad time to start a blast.

Ive decided I'm taking a bit of time off lifting and will drop to cruise dose, so will leave it a few weeks until I'll pin cruise.

Will update at some point when I'm back :thumbup1:


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

hope you feel better soon, might be worth getting yourself checked out if this persists which it looks like it is,


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> hope you feel better soon, might be worth getting yourself checked out if this persists which it looks like it is,


 Hope so too buddy unfortunately i haven't got the will power to drop my Blast yet haha.

*15/01/2018*

Day 18 of Blast. 20mg sd took this morning

Still not great but I'm not packing in yet.

Switched my routine back to my upper/lower split, keeping the 531 in. It allows for more rest which I need at moment.

Heaviest week of 531.

Preworkout:

1mg mtren - 90mins pwo

8g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1.5g Creatine nitrate

1g agmatine sulphate

1 serving glycergrow 2

1 serving performance charge

*Upper - Bench press focus *

Bench press - 20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each. 102.5kg x5, 115kg x3, 130kg x6

Overhead press - 60kg 3 sets 8

Incline Bench - 70kg 3 sets 8

Bent over rows - 95kg 3 sets 8

Close grip bench - 60kg 3 sets 10

Ez bicep curls - 28kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 15.45kg 3 sets 12

Good session overall despite how I feel. Bench numbers still rising.

Will try to hit calories stomach is still off at moment.

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*16/01/2018*

Still suffering with this bug but still trying to get some progress in, not sure it's helping all that much :lol:

*Lower - Deadlift focus*

Deadlifts - 60kg x10, 100kg x10, 132.5kg x5, 150kg x3, 167.5kg x8

All I could get in today feel awful and jonts were too sore to Squat was struggling with the warm ups. Deadlift is up though from last session and thats heaviest 531 on them so can't complain.

Will attempt my calories but stomach is really bad simply not hungry.

All for today.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Nothing bladdy worse mate, hate these bugs, hopefully appetite will return within a day or two. Nothing u can day but ride it out


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*17/01/2018*

Nothing done today aching and no appetite so just rest.

I dropped superdrol with feeling bad.

All for today.

*18/01/2018*

Still not great tired and joints aching and again no appetite. Took me 45 minutes to eat my usual oats for breakfast so won't be much chance hitting my calories.

I had to go in gym today and do something, not ideal but mentally makes me feel better.

*Legs*

Squats - 20, 40, 60, 80, 100kg x10 each, 115kg x5, 132.5kg x3, 147.5kg x8

Just did the 531 lift and I'm quite happy with the weight considering I feel terrible and joints are sore. I couldn't even unrack 120kg the other day so some improvement there.

I've finished first run of 531 so I'm hoping I'm going to get over this s**t soon and I'll recalculate my new weights for the next run.

I'm supposed to get weighed tomorrow but I won't be bothering just make me more depressed haha.

All for today


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> *17/01/2018*
> 
> Nothing done today aching and no appetite so just rest.
> 
> ...


 Chin Up fella, you still smashed the weights so its all good.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> Chin Up fella, you still smashed the weights so its all good.


 True mate it's just annoying haha.

Constantly trying not to be sick and just knackered. I've got job interviews coming up tomorrow as well and it's just bad time to suddenly be unwell :thumbup1:


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> True mate it's just annoying haha.
> 
> Constantly trying not to be sick and just knackered. I've got job interviews coming up tomorrow as well and it's just bad time to suddenly be unwell :thumbup1:


 Oh dear that's not good, you can always take a dump in the interviewee toilet looking for the sympathy vote, but I know you are a tad sensitive with public loos.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> Oh dear that's not good, you can always take a dump in the interviewee toilet looking for the sympathy vote, but I know you are a tad sensitive with public loos.


 Yeah I slightly disapprove of them :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*19/01/2018*

Rest day I'll be pinning 1050mg Test tonight.

This is Day 22, Test should be getting to work within the next week.

Still not right and can't eat much. I'm hoping to get back to it Monday and get some decent progress going.

Ive recalculated my 3 big lifts based on wave 3 of 531 for next week and some have increased a fair bit so will see how that goes.

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@Dead lee you know your stuff on pinning.

You think it may be more beneficial to pin my test twice a week? Friday is dedicated jab day so I could do every Friday and Tuesday and pin half the amount or round up the mls.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> @Dead lee you know your stuff on pinning.
> 
> You think it may be more beneficial to pin my test twice a week? Friday is dedicated jab day so I could do every Friday and Tuesday and pin half the amount or round up the mls.


 Hi mate sorry iv not read the full thread, what's the doses.. is it a frontload or ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Hi mate sorry iv not read the full thread, what's the doses.. is it a frontload or ?


 Nah mate I'm a few weeks in to pinning 1050mg Test e a week. 3.5ml

I was going to split the dose and pin Friday and Tuesday (e3.5d) should be ok?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> Nah mate I'm a few weeks in to pinning 1050mg Test e a week. 3.5ml
> 
> I was going to split the dose and pin Friday and Tuesday (e3.5d) should be ok?


 Pinning that amount in one go if it's all enthanate will peak at 48 hrs so twice per week will make it two lower peaks which as you can imagine would look like two mountains rather than mount Everest.

I think is ok for lower end doses but imo higher doses of test should be split.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Pinning that amount in one go if it's all enthanate will peak at 48 hrs so twice per week will make it two lower peaks which as you can imagine would look like two mountains rather than mount Everest.
> 
> I think is ok for lower end doses but imo higher doses of test should be split.


 Alright cheers mate I actually pinned 600mg last night will do the second half Tuesdays so e3.5d. :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*20/01/2018*

Im still alive fvckers. I'm feeling a lot better as well. I pinned 600mg Test last night and will start pinning 600mg e3.5d for duration of cycle so 1.2g total, slightly more than I've done.

I dropped the superdrol a few days ago will give it a little break before I start again, have a few left to use up then I'm onto winny in a few weeks to try.

Appetite is better, so hoping normal diet will resume tomorrow (eating over 100g protein and 1.5k cals would be nice).

Im back to another run of 531, recalculated my new hypothetical 1rm.

Bench has increased by a measly 2kg although I have been unwell so still a potential increase.

Deadlifts increased by 14kg

Squats increased by 11kg

Preworkout:

8g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1g agmatine sulphate

2g Creatine nitrate

1 serving glycergrow 2

1 serving performance charge

*Push*

Bench press - 20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each, 90kg x5, 102.5kg x5, 117.5kg x11

Overhead press - 62.5kg 3 sets 8

Incline Bench - 72.5kg 3 sets 8

Close grip bench press - 60kg 3 sets 10

Ez skull crushers - 20.5kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 15.45kg 3 sets 12

Overall a good session. Compared to last wave 1 Bench is up 2 reps and more weight, so I can't complain. Other lifts up also.

Calories will be over 4k today easily, more junk than anything but it's a good start.

All for today


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

When doing 5 3 1 . It looks like you do the 1 weight 8 times is that correct ? If so how long do you rest between reps ?


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Also I've been reading your pre workout thread is the above list the one to try ? I do like stims so just add caffeine to it?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

sean m said:


> When doing 5 3 1 . It looks like you do the 1 weight 8 times is that correct ? If so how long do you rest between reps ?


 Not sure what you mean by the one weight 8 times buddy.

Its based over 4 weeks and calculations made from 90% of your hypothetical 1rm. So even the heaviest week at 95% your pretty much lifting around 85% of your true 1rm (based on calculator).

Week 1 is 65%x5, 75%x5, 85%x5+

Week 2 is 70% x3, 80%x3, 90%x3+

Week 3 is 75%x5, 85%x3, 95%x1+

Week 4 is a deload but not necessary every run unless you're not hitting your last set of the week for decent reps

Where you see a + it means do as many as reps as possible (AMRAP).

You can then recalculate your lifts based on how you did and go again with new figures.

I like the program and it's good to add to the start of sessions for the main compound lift to get some strength in before hypertrophy.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

sean m said:


> Also I've been reading your pre workout thread is the above list the one to try ? I do like stims so just add caffeine to it?


 The above mentioned from today's workout is the ultimate pump stack from what I've used over time and know about.

Citrulline Malate + caffeine is also very cheap and effective by itself, if I run out of ingredients or can't afford then that's my go to.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*21/01/2018*

Day 24 of Blast.

I've restarted the Triumph superdrol at 20mg ed, have enough left for a week so might as well use. Getting out my multi vits ect on morning and pot staring at me - gave in haha.

I'm feeling so much better and appetite is coming back, less aches and pains too.

Preworkout:

7g pure citrulline

2g Creatine nitrate

1g agmatine sulphate

1 serving performance charge

*Pull*

Deadlifts - 60kg x10, 100kg x10, 140kg x5, 140kg x5, 160kg x11

Bent over rows - 100kg 3 sets 8

Ez bicep curls - 30.5kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 15.45kg 3 sets 12

Good workout. I messed up on deadlifts weights ended up lifting 75% twice rather than 65% then 75%, but deads were strong and smashed first wave AMRAP.

Calories I'm just aiming for over 4k today. From tomorrow I'll dial macros back in for protein especially as I'm starting to feel much better now.

All for today


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> *21/01/2018*
> 
> Day 24 of Blast.
> 
> ...


 Good to hear your feeling better mate. How did it go on the job front?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Good to hear your feeling better mate. How did it go on the job front?


 Cheers mate.

Attended interview last week got told if I want it ill be put straight through to the second so it looks hopeful, especially considering I was the 4th of 8 they were gonna interview and only putting 2 through. So just waiting at moment :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*22/01/2018*

Day 25 of Blast. 20mg superdrol took this morning.

Taking a rest day today.

That's the main issue with PPL vs Upper Lower when you're also doing the 531 program. Can't keep hitting sessions back to back or my joints will end up a mess like they did last bulk, so I'm making sure I get some decent rest in.

Aiming for my 3800 cals today and protein requirements.

All for today.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Attended interview last week got told if I want it ill be put straight through to the second so it looks hopeful, especially considering I was the 4th of 8 they were gonna interview and only putting 2 through. So just waiting at moment :thumbup1:


 Ah good on ya bud, fingers crossed then. What kind of work is it?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Ah good on ya bud, fingers crossed then. What kind of work is it?


 Office work admin and finance, just based on stuff I've done previously.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Office work admin and finance, just based on stuff I've done previously.


 Ah tidy. Work is work at the end of the day as long as the bills get paid and the gear gets bought thats all that matters :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Ah tidy. Work is work at the end of the day as long as the bills get paid and the gear gets bought thats all that matters :lol:


 Gotta fund the gainz.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*23/01/2018*

Day 26 of Blast. 20mg superdrol took this morning. Will be pinning 600mg Test e tonight.

Feeling much stronger and fuller now my calories are half decent again, fair bit of junk lately but it's better than eating next to nothing.

Preworkout:

12g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge

*Legs*

Squats - 20, 40, 60, 100kg x10 each. 107.5kg x5, 125kg x5, 140kg x13

Leg press - 250kg 4 sets 15

Calf raises - 140kg 4 sets 15

Crunches - 20kg 3 sets 12

Hanging leg raises - bw 3 sets 12

Side bends - 20kg 3 sets 12

Smashed first wave amrap on squats with 13 reps even after increasing by 11kg this run. Strength is definitely coming back.

Calories aiming for 3800 hopefully less junk.

All for today


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Gotta fund the gainz.


 Wasn't TGW? Seen a guy looking similar to you on an interview the other week.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

ishadow said:


> Wasn't TGW? Seen a guy looking similar to you on an interview the other week.


 Nah wasn't me buddy. It's strange though I've had pms a few times asking if I train here or train there, people looking like my double :lol:


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Nah wasn't me buddy. It's strange though I've had pms a few times asking if I train here or train there, people looking like my double :lol:


 Worth asking haha, was in a suit and looked like your type of frame, very similar face as well haha. (#NotTryingToSecretlyTrackYouDown, #NoHomo)


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

ishadow said:


> Worth asking haha, was in a suit and looked like your type of frame, very similar face as well haha. (#NotTryingToSecretlyTrackYouDown, #NoHomo)


 I live in County Durham area


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> I live in County Durham area


 You forgot to put house number and street name mate! (#TooSoon?)


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I live in County Durham area


 can i come over

your mrs?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*24/01/2018*

Day 27 of Blast. 20mg superdrol took this morning.

Feeling tired today, bad doms from yesterday's leg session and abs (haven't hit abs directly for a little while).

Decided to hit gym anyway. Second wave of 5/3/1 now.

Preworkout:

12g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1.5g Creatine nitrate

1g agmatine sulfate

2 servings performance charge

*Push*

Bench press - 20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each, 97.5kg x3, 110kg x3, 125kg x10

Overhead press - 65kg 3 sets 8

Incline Bench - 75kg 3 sets 8

Close grip bench - 62.5kg 3 sets 10

Ez skull crushers - 23kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 15.45kg 3 sets 12

Good session. Shouldn't have double scooped my Preworkout 550mg caffeine is bit too much. Smashed AMRAP on bench press and other lifts are up so all good.

3800 cals and protein requirement will be hit.

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*25/01/2018*

Day 28 of Blast. 20mg superdrol took this morning.

Rest day today. Bad doms and joints a little sore so it's definitely needed.

With 5/3/1 and ppl 4 days a week is doable I'm trying to push the odd 5th day if I'm not feeling burnt out so will see how it goes.

I don't want it to be like my last bulk where I tried to lift too frequently and have my joints a mess which took a few weeks to put right.

Weigh day tomorrow I have no idea where I'm currently at with being unwell last week no weigh day and little calories. So will see.

All for today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

PanamaPower said:


> Your bench and overhead press numbers are getting waay up there. Nice work. It's good to see you have the patience to take a rest day when needed. It's extremely important for me, but it used to be really difficult to make myself stay home for a day.
> 
> You mentioned your joints hurting after heavy lifts. A low dose of NPP (100mg/EOD) really helped my elbows and knees.


 Thanks mate, learning from past mistakes :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Well weigh day is fvcked. I went out for food yesterday to some new local place and got some massive burger.

Well felt unwell after eating it and by 11pm stomach was killing, was up a fair few hours being sick, bile the lot.

Why am I bothering when I start to feel better and get on something else happens haha.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> Well weigh day is fvcked. I went out for food yesterday to some new local place and got some massive burger.
> 
> Well felt unwell after eating it and by 11pm stomach was killing, was up a fair few hours being sick, bile the lot.
> 
> Why am I bothering when I start to feel better and get on something else happens haha.


 Such is life pal. I was getting the bench numbers up in the hopes of competing and damaged my forearm. Rested upper and focussed on lower.hit 190kg squat and tried 200kg.... got stuck in the hole and messed my knee up lol.

My issue was I could never let go off bodybuilding when trying to compete for powerlifting.. burnt the candle out both ends


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

herc said:


> Such is life pal. I was getting the bench numbers up in the hopes of competing and damaged my forearm. Rested upper and focussed on lower.hit 190kg squat and tried 200kg.... got stuck in the hole and messed my knee up lol.
> 
> My issue was I could never let go off bodybuilding when trying to compete for powerlifting.. burnt the candle out both ends


 I'm kind of the same although not for competing. Wanting the numbers up on main lifts while still keeping bbin/hypertrophy as main thing.

5/3/1 is quite good for it. Had my Squat up to 185kg x3 last bulk and bench 145kg x5, which is pretty decent but ended up messing up my joints pushing too much.

Just trying to get back into a decent blast and I've been unwell feels like one thing after another haha.


----------



## MickyM (Nov 13, 2017)

Heard off the job, mate?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MickyM said:


> Heard off the job, mate?


 Nah will be Monday earliest I was told :thumbup1:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Office work admin and finance, just based on stuff I've done previously.


 They obviously know they need some seats and desks from the junior school up the road if they give you a job? :lol: And special mirrors with awesome lighting??


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> They obviously know they need some seats and desks from the junior school up the road if they give you a job? :lol: And special mirrors with awesome lighting??


 Yeah buddy I'm gonna auction my mirror soon I think.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*26/01/2018*

Day 29 of Blast. Finished superdrol yesterday so a few weeks off before I try winstrol for first time. Will be pinning 600mg test tonight.

Its another rest day. My stomach is off with the bad food I had yesterday so calories will be minimal today.

Cant do anything about it hopefully better tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*27/01/2018*

Day 30 of Blast.

I thought about dropping the test significantly and adding something else in but I'm 4 weeks in so I'm going to stick it out. Won't really have enough time to add another compound in before my cut starts and I won't use short esters.

Feeling better anyway stomach is better but not 100%.

Preworkout:

12g citrulline Malate (2:1)

2g Creatine nitrate

1g agmatine sulfate

4g beta alanine

1 serving glycergrow 2

1 serving performance charge

*Pull*

Deadlifts - 60kg x10, 100kg x10, 132.5kg x3, 150kg x3, 170kg x10

Bent over rows - 102.5kg 3 sets 8

Ez bicep curls - 31.7kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 15.45kg 3 sets 12

Good session. I wasn't really up for it warm ups felt heavy on deads but I smashed the AMRAP set on wave 2 of 5/3/1 so I can't complain.

Gonna try hit 4k+ cals today with having my appetite issues last few days.

All for today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*28/01/2018*

Day 31 of Blast.

Feeling alright today appetite seems a bit better which is good.

Preworkout:

12g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge

4g beta alanine

*Legs*

Squats - 20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each, 115kg x3, 132.5kg x3, 150kg x13

Leg press - 252.5kg 4 sets 15

Calf raises - 142.5kg 4 sets 15

Very good session. Very surprised at 13 reps on second wave AMRAP on squats, strength seems to be flying now. Same reps on AMRAP as wave 1 squats but an extra 10kg on bar.

Aiming for my 3800 cals

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*29/01/2018*

Day 32 of Blast.

Feel ok in myself today but did not sleep last night at all, just one of them nights and have a very bad stomach fvck knows why but again diet isn't going to be great.

Got some good news I've been offered the job I interviewed for, just waiting for the offer in writing :thumbup1:

It's heaviest week for 5/3/1 so will see how I get on, diet is the main issue at moment just not much appetite there so under eating and poor food choices because of it, but I can only try.

Preworkout:

1mg methyl tren

12g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

1g agmatine sulfate

2g Creatine nitrate

4g beta alanine

1 serving performance charge

*Push*

Bench press - 20, 40, 60, 80kg x10, 105kg x5, 117.5kg x3, 132.5kg x6

Overhead press - 67.5kg 3 sets 8

Incline Bench - 77.5kg 3 sets 8

Close grip bench press - 65kg 3 sets 10

Ez skull crushers - 24.2kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 15.45kg 3 sets 12

Little disappointed with only 6 reps on heaviest set but it's a pb so weight can be increased slightly next run.

All for today


----------



## MickyM (Nov 13, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Got some good news I've been offered the job I interviewed for, just waiting for the offer in writing :thumbup1:


 Nice one, mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*30/01/2018*

Day 33 of Blast. Will be pinning 600mg test tonight.

Its a rest day as I've done the last 3 days in a row. Hoping my appetite is going to improve.

Will hit my calories

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Right @anna1 you seemed clued up on cooking. I got a challenge for you.

Help me prepare a meal consisting of chicken and rice that isn't dry and I may actually enjoy eating/be able to eat.

The rules:

The chicken will be fried in evoo.

180g diced chicken

180g white basmati rice (this will be cooked weight)

I have a few bits of flavouring at my disposal and frozen veg.

I will prepare later tonight based on your recommendation and post pics.

GO!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Right @anna1 you seemed clued up on cooking. I got a challenge for you.
> 
> Help me prepare a meal consisting of chicken and rice that isn't dry and I may actually enjoy eating/be able to eat.
> 
> ...


 Is it all chicken breast ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Is it all chicken breast ?


 Yep.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok ,

put olive oil in your pan . Let it heat . If you have onions chop them up and let it simmer in the oil until it turns into a golden color . I like to add garlic too .

Throw in the chicken . This will cook very fast . Keep stirring till same colour on all sides . Add frozen veggies and tomato sauce ( if you have any ) if not , seasonings , ( salt , pepper , oregano etc ) and a cup and a half of hot water .

Let it cook slowly until a bit of sauce is left in the pan .

Cook your rice separately like you normally do .

Serve your rice add your chicken and veggies on top

sprinkle with grated cheese if you have any while plate is hot so it melts on top of everything else .

Side note :

dont go crazy with the seasoning until your stomach feels better

I think thats the easiest recipe I can think of

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Ok ,
> 
> put olive oil in your pan . Let it heat . If you have onions chop them up and let it simmer in the oil until it turns into a golden color . I like to add garlic too .
> 
> ...


 Alright Hun I'll attempt tonight.

I got a bag of frozen diced onions so I'll use them.

When you say tomato sauce will something like pasata do? I have a carton.

In terms of cup and half of hot water, we talking semi boiled?

Time I stopped trying to make very bland meals to hit macros and I ain't got a clue about cooking


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Alright Hun I'll attempt tonight.
> 
> I got a bag of frozen diced onions so I'll use them.
> 
> ...


 Pasata will be fine . And water just dont add cold because it will stall the cooking process .

Hope it turns out good !

Enjoy !


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@anna1


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Now ask @Frandeman for his recipe for the same ingredients 

Oh yeah, I'll trade you a magic pressure cooker for the magic mirror?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> @anna1
> 
> View attachment 149911


 Wow ! Doesnt look bad at all !

Hope it tasted good too .

good morning !


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

UK2USA said:


> Now ask @Frandeman for his recipe for the same ingredients
> 
> Oh yeah, I'll trade you a magic pressure cooker for the magic mirror?


 Will it give me kfc-like chicken? My mirror is my only friend, hard to give up.

@Frandeman with your cooking skills what would you recommend for a basic meal consisting of:

Diced chicken breast (around 180g uncooked)

White basmati rice (180g cooked)

I have some flavourings (some Schwartz spices)



anna1 said:


> Wow ! Doesnt look bad at all !
> 
> Hope it tasted good too .
> 
> good morning !


 Morning. It was ok more stomach issues still at moment. I realised I don't like green beans though haha


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Will it give me kfc-like chicken? My mirror is my only friend, hard to give up.
> 
> @Frandeman with your cooking skills what would you recommend for a basic meal consisting of:
> 
> ...


 Another recipe for chicken I do for my kids ( so I think you'd like that more ha )

prepare a sauce with ketchup, mayo and seasonings of your liking .

Cover your chicken with it and then dip every piece in bread crumps as well

put then on a pan covered with baking paper ( not sure how that's called )

throw them in preheated oven for half an hour

and there you go , you get home made chicken strips


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Another recipe for chicken I do for my kids ( so I think you'd like that more ha )
> 
> prepare a sauce with ketchup, mayo and seasonings of your liking .
> 
> ...


 I shall try this at some point.

Ahh do I miss the days when mammy used to cook for me. Well I say cook it was more chucking frozen stuff in the oven - chicken nuggets, chicken dippers, turkey dinosaurs, pizza fingers :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Will it give me kfc-like chicken? My mirror is my only friend, hard to give up.
> 
> @Frandeman with your cooking skills what would you recommend for a basic meal consisting of:
> 
> ...


 Stir-fry mate

Have the rice cooked already

Sear the chicken pieces in a hot pan

Once nice colour pull to the side

Same pan add the vegetables starting onions garlic then wtf you want

Always very hot pan like a Chinese wok

Add the chicken add the sauce

For sauce i use soy sauce sesame oil oyster sauce together with a touch of water

For your spice's you can marinate the chicken before cooking with them


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*31/01/2018*

Day 34 of Blast.

Feeling good today. Unfortunately I have a twinge in my left side of my traps, not sure how but still decided to get a session in.

Preworkout:

1mg methyl tren

12g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge

*Pull*

Deadlifts - 60kg x10, 100kg x10, 140kg x5, 160kg x3, 180kg x6

Bent over rows - 105kg 3 sets 8

Overhand pullups - bw 2 sets 8

Ez Bicep curls - 33kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 15.45kg 3 sets 12

Ok session. Disappointed with 6 reps on heaviest deadlifts AMRAP set though. My pain in trap hasn't helped but deads have barely increased.

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*01/02/2018*

Day 35 of Blast.

Rest day today. Seems I've hurt my upper back deadlifting as well.

I'm picking up more injuries trying to push more weight, debating if it's worth it as my main goal is size and aesthetics.

@Fadi i read what you said in Anna's journal about me being a "pure bodybuilder". I don't know why I'm trying to deviate from working the muscles to working the load like I am, trying to push weight I don't actually need to push, maybe an ago thing.

Anyway I'll finally get weighed tomorrow, I think I've seen some growth despite diet being rather terrible recently. Got a lot going on waiting for job and stuff to come through quite stressed in general I think it's the main cause of my appetite issue.

All for today.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> *01/02/2018*
> 
> Day 35 of Blast.
> 
> ...


 Ross, the steroids that you're taking, play a huge role in putting the ego in the driver's seat mate. Is that a bad thing in and of itself? No, I don't believe so, and I'll show you why and how you can channel your motivational energies working with your ego instead of against it OK.

OK, so we have testosterone as the motivator here, and the player within us that is most motivated to make the move (you guessed it), our very own ego. OK, so far I'm not seeing much of a problem if any. All we need to do now, is know who's the real boss around here, the real man calling the shots, and what the end plan/goal is.

*1. *Ross is a bodybuilder whose aim is to build muscle. Ross knows what is needed to stimulate the muscle, and he knows the difference between feeling the muscle work its ass off, and him trying to apply maximum effort in order to shift a particular load.

*2.* The ego does not listen to anyone from the outside, because he knows best.

*3.* What is best for the ego, how does it best feed itself? Lifting some big ass weights that's how, especially when the body is full of testosterone and its derivatives to motivate the hell out of it and make it believe that that's the only way to go. The ego does not listen to outsiders.

*4. *Ross knows what needs to be done and who needs to be in full control, but he's allowing the ego to take the steering wheel instead. So I'm asking, because I'd like to know, who the FCUK own this Ferrari right here, and how can you trust such a wild card driving your most precious possession huh!

*Here's my solution Ross*

The ego is bloody fantastic mate and if I was you, I'd allow him to be in the driver's seat sitting right behind that black stallion emblem you see below, after all, the ego loves his toy Ferrari. There's only one critical aspect to this who scenario; you've got to be sitting right in front in the passenger seat with him, giving him instructions about the end destination, how to best get there, and most importantly, how to drive this beasty of a machine that is ... *You *Ross!









Problem solved.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks very much @Fadi. Totally agree, I'm going to change my way of thinking from today and get back to the actual goal.

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*02/02/2018*

Day 36 of Blast. Pinned 600mg test today.

Im taking another rest day due to my back still not being right so hopefully I'll be back to it tomorrow.

I got weighed today and I'm just under 4 pounds up from last week. I was sick with food poisoning the night before I got weighed last week so this weeks weight is a better reflection of where I'm currently at.

Currently 14 stone 8.75 pounds, not too far off my heaviest weight.

All for today.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> *02/02/2018*
> 
> Day 36 of Blast. Pinned 600mg test today.
> 
> ...


 What is the ideal weight gain per week? What do you aim for?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> What is the ideal weight gain per week? What do you aim for?


 I'm murder for weight gain on a bulk. I can't help jumping on the scales every morning once I've had a piss, The scales are behind me. If I don't see the weight going up within a couple of days I add more cals and know this is wrong but can't help myself. Same as a cut really although don't feel as guilty on a cut because I'm not adding fat, even cheat days or a boozy weekend I know if I add 5lbs I can lose it the next week by cutting back. I personally think 2lbs per week should be max, lean gains probably 1lb.

Should listen to my own advise but it's bloody hard to not get on them poxy scales and just weigh in once per week


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> I'm murder for weight gain on a bulk. I can't help jumping on the scales every morning once I've had a piss, The scales are behind me. If I don't see the weight going up within a couple of days I add more cals and know this is wrong but can't help myself. Same as a cut really although don't feel as guilty on a cut because I'm not adding fat, even cheat days or a boozy weekend I know if I add 5lbs I can lose it the next week by cutting back. I personally think 2lbs per week should be max, lean gains probably 1lb.
> 
> Should listen to my own advise but it's bloody hard to not get on them poxy scales and just weigh in once per week


 I'm on a bulk right now and I am aiming at 1 to 1.5 pounds a week. I know of the three -,muscle, fat and water -muscle is the hardest to gain, at least for me anyway, so anything over those numbers is just creating a harder cut for me later on.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

UK2USA said:


> What is the ideal weight gain per week? What do you aim for?


 Ideally 1-1.5pounds however my diet and stuff had been shocking lately but I have a cut after this bulk so I'll fix it then haha. Stressed with a lot of stuff waiting on new job start date and other family stuff my appetites took a big hit.

If you check my previous log linked in first post that was me going for lean gains when I was on point with diet and it worked well.

Set calories if you gain anything over 1 pound keep them the same and assess the next week, soon as it drops under 1 pound add 200 calories and go again.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Ideally 1-1.5pounds however my diet and stuff had been shocking lately but I have a cut after this bulk so I'll fix it then haha. Stressed with a lot of stuff waiting on new job start date and other family stuff my appetites took a big hit.
> 
> If you check my previous log linked in first post that was me going for lean gains when I was on point with diet and it worked well.
> 
> Set calories if you gain anything over 1 pound keep them the same and assess the next week, soon as it drops under 1 pound add 200 calories and go again.


 Do you stick to just weighing in once per week?

Weigh in day for me is Fridays as weekend I relax and sometimes get smashed so as said above can gain 5lbs of water. My problem is I can't help but get on them every morning!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Do you stick to just weighing in once per week?
> 
> Weigh in day for me is Fridays as weekend I relax and sometimes get smashed so as said above can gain 5lbs of water. My problem is I can't help but get on them every morning!


 Usually Friday morning mate, sometimes Saturday. Weekend I always tend to have bad food so there's no point weighing then or even a day or 2 later, weight difference can be massive.

@Abc987 you just need to get out of that way of thinking, checking your weight daily is only going to do one thing and that's head fvck you, making you think are you eating enough etc. Weight has too many factors such as how much you drink in a day or even certain food choices, it's why weekly gives a better reflection.

You know you're really in a surplus if your weight went up after the first weigh in, so another week is not going to have you in a deficit, if you gained just over a pound you may gain half a pound the next week, that's fine as it's probably more lean gains, then when you weigh and you gained less than 1 pound add 200 cals, you know your still going to be in a surplus for the following week.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Usually Friday morning mate, sometimes Saturday. Weekend I always tend to have bad food so there's no point weighing then or even a day or 2 later, weight difference can be massive.
> 
> @Abc987 you just need to get out of that way of thinking, checking your weight daily is only going to do one thing and that's head fvck you, making you think are you eating enough etc. Weight has too many factors such as how much you drink in a day or even certain food choices, it's why weekly gives a better reflection.
> 
> You know you're really in a surplus if your weight went up after the first weigh in, so another week is not going to have you in a deficit, if you gained just over a pound you may gain half a pound the next week, that's fine as it's probably more lean gains, then when you weigh and you gained less than 1 pound add 200 cals, you know your still going to be in a surplus for the following week.


 Next bulk I'll defo try lol. As you said it is a complete head f**k.

Dont know if you see the thread I started the other day but my bloods came back and my hct is high again. I've been donating regularly too so well piss off as I'm due to go back on!

I defo think you need to get checked mate. You might be one of the lucky ones but I defo ain't. Think the sports hormone cost £71 with a code!

Thing is I feel great atm, cruising on about 180mg. I was only gonna do a test p cycle with maybe an oral or 2 for 6-8 weeks (orals for 4) nice and simple but I may have to wait.

How you finding test only anyway?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Next bulk I'll defo try lol. As you said it is a complete head f**k.
> 
> Dont know if you see the thread I started the other day but my bloods came back and my hct is high again. I've been donating regularly too so well piss off as I'm due to go back on!
> 
> ...


 Yeah I seen the thread mate.

I think I'll have to, especially with what I'm running atm (1.2g test)

Its getting to work now. My issue atm is diet, I'm very stressed with life stuff at moment and I'm finding it hard to eat. I'm sure I'm still growing despite calories being up and down, feels like it anyway. I'm not using an ai though, i simply can't use one but I don't seem to be suffering really.

Picked up a few injuries trying to push more weight recently think I just need to go back to my old hypertrophy routines and stay weak haha.

I have some Triumph winny I wanna start within next week but I wanna try get eating properly again first and not make my injuries worse.

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Updatez. Thread is seriously lacking pics but I don't think I look good atm so not posting :whistling:

*03/02/2018*

Day 37 of Blast.

Going back to my hypertrophy routine for now. No doubt I'll go back to 5/3/1 variation very soon as I do like it.

Appetite still isn't great.

Preworkout:

10g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge

Legs

Squats - 20, 40, 60, 80, 100kg x10 each, 120kg 2x8, 1x10

Leg press - 250kg 4x15

Calf raises - 140kg 4x15

Decent workout.

Calories hit.

*04/02/2018*

Day 38 of Blast. 1mg Triumph Adex took this morning.

I've decided to start trying to take an ai. I've read that high e2 can affect appetite and make you feel more content with smaller meals. Might be my issue but also still quite stressed with stuff so I'll see anyway, worth a try.

Preworkout;

14g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1g agmatine sulfate

1 serving performance charge

Push

Bench - 20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each, 110kg 2x8, 105kg 1x7

Overhead press - 70kg 2x8, 60kg 1x8

Incline Bench - 70kg 3x10

Close grip bench - 60kg 3x10

Ez skull crushers - 18kg 2x12

Lateral raises - 15.45kg 3x12

Good session. Just finding where I'm at strength wise with 8-12 rep range really.

Ate minimal food today possibly 2000 cals just not hungry.

*05/02/2018*

Day 39 of Blast. 50mg Triumph winstrol took this morning.

Ive started winny at 50mg ed. First time using it so will see if it's good for me.

Rest day today. Chest doms are painful which is good. I'm feeling better today more of an appetite so that's welcome.

Calories will be over 3800. Lasses b day so had a fair bit of food and will have a few drinks, won't be making a habit of drinking on orals trying to be more sensible.

All for today


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Have you tried high calorie meals, like the yoghurt, granola, honey combo or fatty fish and beef with pasta? Greatly limiting yourself by not pushing food.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

AnabolicGyno said:


> Have you tried high calorie meals, like the yoghurt, granola, honey combo or fatty fish and beef with pasta? Greatly limiting yourself by not pushing food.


 At moment mate appetite just isn't great sickly feeling and stuff. I'll eat breakfast then be done for 5-6 hours,

My appetite is getting better now though, so cals should be more consistent. I get it bad when I'm stressed which I am at moment.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Updatez. Thread is seriously lacking pics but I don't think I look good atm so not posting :whistling:
> 
> *03/02/2018*
> 
> ...


 I've run 100mg before, ime 50mg is a good dose sides vs gains. Maybe 75 towards end but no need for 100


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Updatez. Thread is seriously lacking pics but I don't think I look good atm so not posting :whistling:
> 
> *03/02/2018*
> 
> ...


 You say ai's dont agree with you, but have you tried smaller doses, say instead of .5 ed/eod, try .5 e3d/e4d or .25 ed/eod. May help alleviate the nasty sides you get


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I've run 100mg before, ime 50mg is a good dose sides vs gains. Maybe 75 towards end but no need for 100


 Yeah im keeping it at 50. Hopefully joints will be ok that's my main concern but just curious how I get on with it, was the only other oral I haven't tried yet.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

bornagod said:


> You say ai's dont agree with you, but have you tried smaller doses, say instead of .5 ed/eod, try .5 e3d/e4d or .25 ed/eod. May help alleviate the nasty sides you get


 Yeah I'm trying now with running test much higher.

On 600mg test 1mg Adex once would wreck me, aromasin 12.5mg twice a week made me feel crap.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah I'm trying now with running test much higher.
> 
> On 600mg test 1mg Adex once would wreck me, aromasin 12.5mg twice a week made me feel crap.


 Funny that. Maybe you were tanking your e2 and thats what was making you feel rubbish. Id defo try micro dosing your ai just to see whether that helps


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah I'm trying now with running test much higher.
> 
> On 600mg test 1mg Adex once would wreck me, aromasin 12.5mg twice a week made me feel crap.


 how many times have you attempted to run an AI? If only once or twice its not enough to assume its the AI causing it IMO - speaking from experience when running gear and other meds before i have a bad start, headaches or flu like symptoms etc, then try a second time and all good which would mean the first run is just a co-incidence.

for example i understand you had a bad flu over January, for arguments sake lets assume you started an AI from that time you would prob have blamned it on the AI and not the fact you just caught a shitty cold that was going round in Jan?

IMO i think you should get a full panel blood test (inc liver, renal, cholesterol and haematology), total T and E2 to see where your E2 is at. also would be prudent to check your RBC/HCT running that high dose of test and other AAS so long without a phlebotomy.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MarkyMark said:


> how many times have you attempted to run an AI? If only once or twice its not enough to assume its the AI causing it IMO - speaking from experience when running gear and other meds before i have a bad start, headaches or flu like symptoms etc, then try a second time and all good which would mean the first run is just a co-incidence.
> 
> for example i understand you had a bad flu over January, for arguments sake lets assume you started an AI from that time you would prob have blamned it on the AI and not the fact you just caught a shitty cold that was going round in Jan?
> 
> IMO i think you should get a full panel blood test (inc liver, renal, cholesterol and haematology), total T and E2 to see where your E2 is at. also would be prudent to check your RBC/HCT running that high dose of test and other AAS so long without a phlebotomy.


 Yeah I get that buddy. I wasn't referring to the flu symptoms though. It was more lethargy and very bad joints within a day or 2 everytime I took an ai, maybe coincidence.

I am trying again now though.

I haven't given blood no but I do it at home, will be getting it done regularly.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*06/02/2018*

Day 40 of Blast. 50mg winstrol and 1mg Adex took this morning. Will be pinning 600mg test tonight.

Fvck me I'm feeling so much better today, no idea if coincidence or what but it's like night and day compared to recently.

So I need to stop fvcking around with my routines and stick to something solid. Got word I'll be starting my new job very soon so wanna get training sorted out.

Ive decided to stick with the 5/3/1 BBB with a few adjustments myself. It's an ideal program for 4 days a week which will fit my needs.

On your recommendation @swole troll I'll start with lower days first.

Preworkout:

10g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge

*Lower - Deadlift focus *

Deadlifts - 60kg x10, 100kg x10, 122.5kg x5, 140kg x5, 160kg x10

Squats - 82.5kg 5x10

Calf raises - 140kg 4x15

Good session. Happy with the deads and squats felt ok, lower back takes a bit of beating but it should ease up a bit.

3800 cals hit today. Weigh day is Friday if it's not up from last Friday by at least 1 pound I'll up cals to 4000-4100.

All for today


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

What happened to the sdrol mate?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What happened to the sdrol mate?


 Finished it a little while ago. It was just left over from last cut, I won't be using sd again.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Finished it a little while ago. It was just left over from last cut, I won't be using sd again.


 Lol. I hated the stuff when I used last cycle. It made me bloated and constipated and lethargic as f**k. I did go up to 40mg though but ended up chucking the towel in.

i have a part pot of winni and a part pot of sdrol left, also nearly a full pot of oxy.

I was thinking of running 10mg sdrol/ 25mg winni for 4 weeks


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. I hated the stuff when I used last cycle. It made me bloated and constipated and lethargic as f**k. I did go up to 40mg though but ended up chucking the towel in.
> 
> i have a part pot of winni and a part pot of sdrol left, also nearly a full pot of oxy.
> 
> I was thinking of running 10mg sdrol/ 25mg winni for 4 weeks


 It's took me a while to realise but superdrol does not agree with me at all haha.

I kind of knew last bulk when I used oxys for the first time there was no contest and oxys was only at 50mg ed.

I'm trying winny though see what it brings, I've narrowed my go to orals down to oxys and maybe winny depending.

Would be nice to have oxys on a bulk and winny on a cut to help with drying you out, just see how I get on with it atm.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> It's took me a while to realise but superdrol does not agree with me at all haha.
> 
> I kind of knew last bulk when I used oxys for the first time there was no contest and oxys was only at 50mg ed.
> 
> ...


 You may be different as we all respond differently but winni for me cut or bulk!

Will be interesting to see how you get on. Should start noticing a strength increase by the end of the week. 2-3 weeks in and it'll be working it's magic


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You may be different as we all respond differently but winni for me cut or bulk!
> 
> Will be interesting to see how you get on. Should start noticing a strength increase by the end of the week. 2-3 weeks in and it'll be working it's magic


 Yeah I've heard winny is awesome for strength. Oxys will take some beating though for me, I seem to respond stupidly well to it.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

LOL at the name change haha

morning hun !


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice to meet you AM you got a twin brother called Ross? :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> LOL at the name change haha
> 
> morning hun !


 Good morning!



Cypionate said:


> Nice to meet you AM you got a twin brother called Ross? :lol:


 Never heard of him.

See this is what bullying does people, forces people to make unnecessary changes.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> See this is what bullying does people, forces people to make unnecessary changes.


 Just say who it was and we'll set @LeeDaLifter on his ass :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*07/02/2018*

Day 41 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.

Feeling good today, slept well.

Preworkout:

10g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge

1 zero cal energy drink during

*Upper - Bench press focus *

Bench press - 20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each, 90kg x5, 102.5kg x5, 117.5kg x11

Overhead press - 40kg 5x10

Bent over rows - 100kg 3x10

Close grip bench press - 65kg 3x10

Ez bicep curls - 28kg 3x10

Bent over lateral raises - 15.45kg 3x12

Good session. Bench felt strong I went for a 12th on AMRAP and failed half way up.

Calories will be hit

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*08/02/2018*

Day 42 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.

Its a rest day so nothing to update - joys of training 4 days a week.

Will hit calories today then it's weigh day tomorrow see how it's going then I'll know if I need to up cals.

All for today


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> *08/02/2018*
> 
> Day 42 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 How you feeling now days? you were sick for ages


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> How you feeling now days? you were sick for ages


 Much better mate thanks, appetite almost back and I'm hitting cals. :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*09/02/2018*

Day 43 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning. Will be pinning 600mg test tonight and taking 1mg Adex.

Didnt sleep very well last night feel rough but appetite etc is still ok.

I got weighed today sitting at 14 stone 8.75 pounds so I'm upping calories to 4000 from today.

Preworkout:

10g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge

*Lower - Squat focus *

*Squats*

20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each,

107.5kg x5,

122.5kg x5,

140kg x13

*Deadlifts*

60kg x10,

95kg 5x10

*Calf raises*

140kg 4x15

Good session with feeling a bit rough and 13 reps on AMRAP set I'm very happy with.

Lower back took some punishment off the deads but I'm going to stick with it.

4000 calories will be hit

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BrianB said:


> God I've a long way to go, 6'3" and only 13 stone 10 pounds. Think most of mine will be fat as well


 More about how you look than weight mate I haven't posted pics for a while there's good reason haha :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*10/02/2018*

Day 44 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.

Feeling good today slept well, no pip from jab atm which is strange but not complaining.

Preworkout:

10g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

1g agmatine sulfate

2g Creatine nitrate

1 serving glycergrow 2

4g Beta alanine

1 zero cal energy drink 500ml

*Upper - Overhead press focus *

*Overhead press *

20kg x10, 40kg x10, 55kg x5, 62.5kg x5, 70kg x13

*Bench press *

60kg x10, 70kg 5x10

*Overhand pull-ups *

Bw x10, Bw x8, Bw x7

*Ez skull crushers *

23kg 3x10

*Ez bicep curls *

28kg 3x10

*Bent over lateral raises *

15.45kg 3x12

Good session. Overhead press was strong 13 reps on AMRAP.

Last session of the week rest now till Tuesday. Also finished first wave of 5/3/1.

Junk day today but I will hit minimum 4000 cals.

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*11/02/2018*

Day 45 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.

Rest day so nothing update.

4000+ cals hit

*12/02/2018*

Day 46 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.

Another rest day. Joys of 4 days gym a week. Second wave of 5/3/1 starts tomorrow.

4000 cals will be hit.

All for today

I took this pic on Friday not the best as lights arent working but gives a rough idea where I'm currently at. Weight was 14 stone 8.75 pounds on Friday .


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Look like you've put on some serious meat there mate since the last pic I saw


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> *11/02/2018*
> 
> Day 45 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Jeeeeeezzzzz. How much weight you added? That's a serious bulk lol.

At least abs are still there, fluffy but still visible!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cypionate said:


> Look like you've put on some serious meat there mate since the last pic I saw


 Cheers, feels like I have :thumbup1:



Abc987 said:


> Jeeeeeezzzzz. How much weight you added? That's a serious bulk lol.


 Not much maybe 7 pounds so far. Yeah they're still there, more the pic with a shave and lights working very visible still.

1.2g test I'm like a fvcking yeti after a few weeks :lol:

Appetite is mad atm too, been hard to keep to 4K cals last few days been going over, I don't really care though going straight into cut in April and will get shredded in 10-12 weeks easily.

Got about 6-7 weeks of Blast left.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> *11/02/2018*
> 
> Day 45 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Holy cr"p papi . You're all buffed up ! :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Holy cr"p papi . You're all buffed up ! :thumb


 @UnaestheticManlet :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> @UnaestheticManlet :lol:


 Well , I think you're more impressive now .

Doing well !


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Well , I think you're more impressive now .
> 
> Doing well !


 Oh yeah you prefer bulk look don't you.

I don't like it myself but it's a means to an end when I cut up :thumbup1:


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Looking like a monster fella.

great work


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> Looking like a monster fella.
> 
> great work


 Cheers. 7 weeks to go for Blast, maybe 5 or so weeks left of winstrol.

Must say I'm not a big fan of high test only, I do think I'm growing though but had a very rough start with not feeling well, appetite issues and stuff.

Started feeling much better after splitting jabs and introducing an ai again though.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Cheers. 7 weeks to go for Blast, maybe 5 or so weeks left of winstrol.
> 
> Must say I'm not a big fan of high test only, I do think I'm growing though but had a very rough start with not feeling well, appetite issues and stuff.
> 
> Started feeling much better after splitting jabs and introducing an ai again though.


 How you finding the winni, has it kicked in yet?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> How you finding the winni, has it kicked in yet?


 Only day 8 so I can't really tell yet plus last few days has been rest days so will see.

Its lower day today, I have a slight pain in my left trap area though, had it for about a week but it wasn't made worst by deadlifting or anything last time, wonder if it's how I'm laying in bed or something


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Only day 8 so I can't really tell yet plus last few days has been rest days so will see.
> 
> Its lower day today, I have a slight pain in my left trap area though, had it for about a week but it wasn't made worst by deadlifting or anything last time, wonder if it's how I'm laying in bed or something


 Too many pillows does that to me sometimes, end up having to have a couple nights with my head almost flat, one thin pillow and lay on my back


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cypionate said:


> Too many pillows does that to me sometimes, end up having to have a couple nights with my head almost flat, one thin pillow and lay on my back


 Yeah I sleep with one anyway mate. I dunno but I'll see how deadlifts go today.

Put some muscle heat rub stuff on it last night, fvcking stinks haha


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

Looking very swoll mate!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*13/02/2018*

Day 47 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.

Feeling ok today but have some pain in my left trap, had it for about a week or so but it's more noticeable now.

Still decided to gym. Second wave of 5/3/1 this week.

Preworkout:

10g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge

*Lower - Deadlift focus *

*Deadlifts*

60kg x10, 100kg x10, 132.5kg x3, 150kg x3, 170kg x10

*Calf raises *

142.5kg 4x15

Good session. Unfortunately shoulder playing up so I didn't do the squats assistance, the position for my shoulders in squats was agrivating it too much. Very happy with 10 reps on deadlift AMRAP though.

 4000 cals will be hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*14/02/2018*

Day 48 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.

Pinned 600mg test and took 1mg Adex last night. Seems 1mg Adex e3.5d is sufficing at the moment.

Im feeling good still, appetite is mad. Still have my shoulder problem so taking it easy.

Preworkout:

8g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge

*Upper - Bench press focus *

*Bench press *

20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each, 97.5kg x3, 110kg x3, 125kg x9

*Overhead press *

40kg 5x10

*Close grip Bench *

65kg 3x10

*Ez bicep curls *

28kg 3x10

Awful session. I skipped rows and lateral raises for shoulder issues. Home gym was freezing today couldn't feel limbs for most of it so it didn't help. Still I'm happy with the bench AMRAP so not all bad.

Calores will be minimum 4K, depends what I eat tonight lass coming over for valentines so won't be usual food.

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*15/02/2018*

Day 49 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.

Rest day today. Shoulder is still bad so been trying to rest it and not make it worse.

Calories are off been out for food and a few drinks. Will still be 4K+.

All for today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*16/02/2018*

Day 50 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning. Also pinned 600mg test and took 1mg Adex.

Im feeling fine today just my shoulder is bothering me still.

I got word my start date for work is Tuesday so that's cool, little anxious though been out of work for 7-8 months take some getting used to.

I got weighed today sitting at 14 stone 10.625 pounds. I'm only 3 pounds off the heaviest (fattest) I've ever been but i have much more shape/definition this time around.

After chatting with some people and my baby @Cypionate I'm laying off the strength focus, it's just not for me. I'm sticking to what has always worked with higher reps and sets. So back to Push Pull Legs.

Anyway legs today.

Preworkout:

10g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 red bull (sugar free I'm not that savage)

*Legs*

*Squats*

20, 40, 60, 80, 100kg x10 each, 120kg 3x8

*Leg press*

250kg 4x15

*Calf raises *

140kg 4x15

Overall a decent session. Shoulder is still bothering me and my knee joints felt a bit sore, have to keep an eye on it.

Could be the winny but also maybe 1mg adex 2x a week on 1.2g test is too much for me. I'm not sensitive to e2 in the slightest.

Calories will be 4K ish. I'm off out tonight cinema and food with the lass, probably 5 guys haven't been there for ages.

All for today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*17/02/2018*

Day 51 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.

Feeling good today. Shoulder still bothering me though.

Ate a fair bit last night @Abc987 fully loaded five guys and an Oreo milk shake, never tired the milk shakes but it's my beverage of choice there now. Then had my lass force feeding me a mix up in cinema.

Preworkout:

1 serving full as f**k

2.5g Creatine nitrate

*Push*

*Bench press *

20, 40, 60, 80kg x10, 105kg 3x8

*Overhead press*

60kg 3x8

*Incline Bench*

70kg 3x10

*Close grip Bench*

62.5kg 3x10

*Ez skull crushers*

18kg 3x12

*Lateral raises*

15.45kg 3x12

Good session, was pumped to f**k. It actually hurt to incline bench press felt good though.

Calories will be around 4K, but off out to a mates tonight and plan on devouring my bottle of jd and get a greasy take away to make up my calories.

All for today


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> *17/02/2018*
> 
> Day 51 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 fu**ing good ain't it, making me hungry lol. I'm cutting atm so salmon with some stir fry veg and a bit of sweet chilli sauce for lunch, tasty but not a nice juicy 5 guys burger!

Haven't had a cheat meal in 2 weeks though so gonna have a kebab tonight and some ice cream and cake. Will probably go about 1.5k over cutting cals which will hopefully fire up metabolism again. Did an hour cardio this morning so it's well deserved lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> fu**ing good ain't it, making me hungry lol. I'm cutting atm so salmon with some stir fry veg and a bit of sweet chilli sauce for lunch, tasty but not a nice juicy 5 guys burger!
> 
> Haven't had a cheat meal in 2 weeks though so gonna have a kebab tonight and some ice cream and cake. Will probably go about 1.5k over cutting cals which will hopefully fire up metabolism again. Did an hour cardio this morning so it's well deserved lol


 Haha yeah I want another now.

Yeah mate need the binge in there to get things moving again.

Will be a large dominos tonight I think.

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*18/02/2018*

Day 52 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.

Hung over today and feel awful. Definitely a rest day anyway. :lol:

Will see how calories go probably be a wasted day though.

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*19/02/2018*

Day 53 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.

Feeling good today. First day at new job tomorrow so I'm anxious for that but other than that all good.

Preworkout:

1 serving full as f**k

2.5g Creatine nitrate

1x sugar free red bull

*Pull*

*Deadlifts*

60kg x10, 100kg x10, 140kg 3x8

*Bent over rows *

100kg 3x10

*Pull-ups *

Bw x8, x6, x5

*Ez bicep curls*

23kg 3x10 (wide grip)

23kg 3x10 (close grip)

*Bent over lateral raises *

15.45kg 3x12

Good session. Trying to get used to the higher volume on main compound again. 3x8 on deads has me blowing outta my arse.

4k + cals will be hit today

Just about to consume this bad boy - @anna1 this is a meal









All for today


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> *19/02/2018*
> 
> Day 53 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Good luck for tomorrow buddy :thumb


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

how you finding using higher test mate u missing tren or glad of the break


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

S1dhu82 said:


> how you finding using higher test mate u missing tren or glad of the break


 Miss tren I'll be reunited with it in April for cut though haha.

I'm not a fan of high test only stacking is definitely superior. I wanted to try it anyway but won't be doing it again.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Miss tren I'll be reunited with it in April for cut though haha.
> 
> I'm not a fan of high test only stacking is definitely superior. I wanted to try it anyway but won't be doing it again.


 For what reason dont you like it? You've piled on mass and haven't really noticed you moan about feeling shite.

not like the last cycle anyway where you did nothing but moan lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> For what reason dont you like it? You've piled on mass and haven't really noticed you moan about feeling shite.
> 
> not like the last cycle anyway where you did nothing but moan lol


 Haha that's true I suppose, although I had some good lean gains on the 11 weeks last time main issue was I abused the orals haha.

I don't really think I've gained that much mass although some people who haven't seen me in around 8 weeks since I started were surprised at current size so maybe it's just me.

Wisntrol isn't doing much yet, usuallly notice a fuller look on orals. Finding myself looking quite flat until I'm in the gym and pumped up. Only been on it around 2 weeks though.

Still have time left 5 or so weeks.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

good luck with the Job today,

How you finding full as fxxk? as good as your mix?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Haha that's true I suppose, although I had some good lean gains on the 11 weeks last time main issue was I abused the orals haha.
> 
> I don't really think I've gained that much mass although some people who haven't seen me in around 8 weeks since I started were surprised at current size so maybe it's just me.
> 
> ...


 Defiantly you mate you're a fu**ing unit. Short but big haha!

With winni I normally notice strength back end of second week. For fullness and vascular look 3-4 weeks. Normally run it for 6 weeks


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Defiantly you mate you're a fu**ing unit. Short but big haha!
> 
> With winni I normally notice strength back end of second week. For fullness and vascular look 3-4 weeks. Normally run it for 6 weeks


 The illusions of an almost certified Manlet haha.

Probably expecting too soon because I'm used to sd and oxys getting the benefits within 10 days etc, haven't ran "weaker" orals for a while.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Whats in that meal @AestheticManlet ? Don't recognize half of it ha .

Were you starting a new job today ?

All the best with that !


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Whats in that meal @AestheticManlet ? Don't recognize half of it ha .
> 
> Were you starting a new job today ?
> 
> All the best with that !


 Haha it's classed as a "Sunday dinner".

Yeah I'm literally waiting in car park to go in 5 mins, thanks Hun.

:thumbup1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Haha it's classed as a "Sunday dinner".
> 
> Yeah I'm literally waiting in car park to go in 5 mins, thanks Hun.
> 
> :thumbup1:


 Well good luck !

Thats great

x


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

AestheticManlet said:


> Haha it's classed as a "Sunday dinner".
> 
> Yeah I'm literally waiting in car park to go in 5 mins, thanks Hun.
> 
> :thumbup1:


 Good luck mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Youll scoosh the interview mate and be the most jacked tea boy theyve ever seen


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Good luck in the new job @AestheticManlet :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Haha it's classed as a "Sunday dinner".
> 
> Yeah I'm literally waiting in car park to go in 5 mins, thanks Hun.
> 
> :thumbup1:


 did you make a mess on the casting couch mate?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> good luck with the Job today,
> 
> How you finding full as fxxk? as good as your mix?


 Cheers mate. No I don't really rate it myself. I'm only using up some left overs I had laying around.

Ive took it solo and not got much from it, although they've recently changed the label since agmatine is banned in the uk and they've replaced it with more l citrulline.

I have to add Nitrates to get a pump with it. Tastes nice though.



anna1 said:


> Well good luck !
> 
> Thats great
> 
> x


 Thanks Hun



superdrol said:


> Good luck mate! :thumbup1:


 Cheers buddy



Sphinkter said:


> Youll scoosh the interview mate and be the most jacked tea boy theyve ever seen


 Haha I like it



bornagod said:


> Good luck in the new job @AestheticManlet :thumb


 Thanks mate



Heavyassweights said:


> did you make a mess on the casting couch mate?


 Not this time. Learned from mistakes.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*20/02/2018*

Day 54 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.

Feeling ok but tired today and first day in new job. It's a rest day as I did pull yesterday.

4k calories will be hit

All for today


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> *20/02/2018*
> 
> Day 54 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 How long left on the winstrol bud? What are your thoughts on it, likey or no likey?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Haha that's true I suppose, although I had some good lean gains on the 11 weeks last time main issue was I abused the orals haha.
> 
> I don't really think I've gained that much mass although some people who haven't seen me in around 8 weeks since I started were surprised at current size so maybe it's just me.
> 
> ...


 3 weeks left for me, can't wait to finish to be fair, I've progressed in weight on every exercise every single session and not had a deload in the full 12 weeks.

I am however feeling like a slug at the moment, tied my boots this morning, then sat on the bed for a minute waiting for my heart rate and breathing to go down.

I just couldn't imagine being much heavier than this for long.

Hope the new job went well pal.


----------



## Liam87uk (Apr 20, 2017)

Have you done a moderate test only cycle before ? Are you seeing a lot of different being on this amount than say 500mg !? Looking massive by the way!!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Starts a new job, finds new friends... forgets about us  or has someone stole his mirror and he's chasing them down??? Where ya gone?? Calling all manlets??


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> 3 weeks left for me, can't wait to finish to be fair, I've progressed in weight on every exercise every single session and not had a deload in the full 12 weeks.
> 
> I am however feeling like a slug at the moment, tied my boots this morning, then sat on the bed for a minute waiting for my heart rate and breathing to go down.
> 
> ...


 Seen you write somewhere else youve piled the weight on this current run, what you been taking drug wise?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Seen you write somewhere else youve piled the weight on this current run, what you been taking drug wise?


 1.2g Test E and 900 Deca wk.

Just 2 more weeks then I'll start cutting, I'll back down to 200 wk Test, drop the deca and reduce calories, I'll do this for 8 weeks then jump back on with cutting AAS.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> 1.2g Test E and 900 Deca wk.
> 
> Just 2 more weeks then I'll start cutting, I'll back down to 200 wk Test, drop the deca and reduce calories, I'll do this for 8 weeks then jump back on with cutting AAS.


 Not concerned about losing lbm cutting gear and calories at the same time? I know alot on here talkin about cutting on low test but im not convinced, areyou not like 17 stone now as well?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Not concerned about losing lbm cutting gear and calories at the same time? I know alot on here talkin about cutting on low test but im not convinced, areyou not like 17 stone now as well?


 17st 4lbs this am.

Not really concerned no, the 8 weeks at 200 is just to try and at least get my bloods something like normal again, whilst calories will be cut for that time, they will still be at maintenance.

Then at the 8 week point it will be game on.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> 17st 4lbs this am.
> 
> Not really concerned no, the 8 weeks at 200 is just to try and at least get my bloods something like normal again, whilst calories will be cut for that time, they will still be at maintenance.
> 
> Then at the 8 week point it will be game on.


 Ah i thought you meant you were dropping into a deficit. How you feeling on that much test and deca have you got AI quite high as well?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Ah i thought you meant you were dropping into a deficit. How you feeling on that much test and deca have you got AI quite high as well?


 No a.i at all.

Now that I've got my glands removed, I have no way of scoping how much is needed.

I probably should take some but I haven't.

Labido is just insane, strength has progressed every week.

Only down sides really are, just a sluggish feeling with the extra weight, and a bit of water retention with the deca.

Shoulders are also better than they've been for years.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> 3 weeks left for me, can't wait to finish to be fair, I've progressed in weight on every exercise every single session and not had a deload in the full 12 weeks.
> 
> I am however feeling like a slug at the moment, tied my boots this morning, then sat on the bed for a minute waiting for my heart rate and breathing to go down.
> 
> ...


 I'm feeling ok on bulk I haven't gone all out getting fat asf like I did last year but yeah I know what you mean with shoe laces and stuff it's horrible haha.

Yeah it's going alright mate.



Liam87uk said:


> Have you done a moderate test only cycle before ? Are you seeing a lot of different being on this amount than say 500mg !? Looking massive by the way!!


 Yeah my first ever cycle. Hard to tell really but I am gaining some mass I just wanted to try a high test only cycle as I haven't ran solo test for a while.

Cheers mate



superdrol said:


> Starts a new job, finds new friends... forgets about us  or has someone stole his mirror and he's chasing them down??? Where ya gone?? Calling all manlets??


 Aww baby I'm still here. I haven't been well Wednesday-Friday I ate literally nothing had no appetite and was vomiting a lot, no idea why but I'm picking up now.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*21/02/2018 - 23/02/2018*

Had a bad few days.

Woke up feeling really sick and ate literally under 500 cals all 3 days. Didn't feel hungry and was barely sleeping fvck knows, was horrible.

I dropped winstrol on the 22nd thought it might have been that with the bad appetite suppression.

Basically 3 days wasted didn't train or eat, plus side my shoulder got some rest and doesn't feel half as bad as it did.

Skipped weigh day Friday didn't see the point weight would have been down.

*24/02/2018*

Day 58 of Blast. Pinned 600mg test yesterday and took 1mg adex.

Feeling much better need to get back on track.

Preworkout:

10g citrulline Malate (2;1)

1 serving performance charge

2x sugar free energy drinks 250ml

*Legs*

*Squats*

20, 40, 60, 80, 100kg x10 each, 125kg 3x8

*Sldl*

60kg 3x10

*Leg press*

250kg 4x15

*Calf raises*

140kg 4x15

*Abs*

*Crunches*

20kg 3x12

*Hanging leg raises*

bw 3x12

*Side bends*

20kg 3x12

Overall good session after having a few bad days. Squats easily up 5kg and first time doing sldls they will be added to my routine for the hamstring isolation, starting light and work my way up with never doing them before, needless to say they were wrecked just off what I did.

4k calories hit.

*25/02/2018*

Day 59 of Blast. I've restarted winstrol. I'm unsure if it killed my appetite but I've experienced same feelings when I've ran d Bol which doesn't agree with me.

I have enough for 5 weeks at 50mg ed, so if it happens again I'll write it off future use. I decided to split the dose to try as I usually take all first thing. So 25mg am and pm.

Feeling good today anyway.

Preworkout;

1 serving full as f**k

2.5g Creatine nitrate

1g agmatine sulfate

1 serving glycergrow 2

1 sugar free energy drink 250ml

*Push*

*Bench*

20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each. 107.5kg 2x8, 1x6

*Overhead press*

62.5kg 2x8, 1x6

*Incline bench*

72.5kg 2x10, 1x6

*Close grip bench*

62.5kg 2x10

*Ez skull crushers*

18kg 3x12

*Lateral raises*

15.45kg 2x12

Ok session. I felt quite weak from the start, struggled with bench warm up.

Down a few sets but I haven't been good lately so deeming it an off session still got a mad pump going.

4k cals will be hit

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Few pics took today:

During session (no idea why I took a bicep pic during push day but delts were getting a pump going :lol:









Took after session - mirror back in action :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*26/02/2018*

Day 60 of Blast. 50mg winstrol took this morning. Couldn't be bothered splitting actually forgot.

Feeling ok but it's a rest day so nothing to update.

4k cals will be hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*27/02/2018*

Day 61 of Blast. Pinned 600mg test e.

So it happened again woke up very sick and appetite was non existent, pretty much confirmed it's the winny so I'm never using it again but least I know, disappointed but can't do anything about it.

Ate under 1k cals easily.

Feels another wasted day haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*28/02/2018*

Day 62 of Blast. Will take 1mg adex tonight - forgot yesterday.

Feeling better appetite wise. Winstrol is the worst oral I've tried for me personally, just doesn't agree with me.

Actually going to lift today.

Preworkout;

10g citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge

*Pull*

*Deadlifts*

60kg x10, 100kg x10, 145kg 3x8

*Bent over rows *

100kg 3x10

*Overhand pull-ups *

bw x8 x7 x5

*Ez bicep curls *

23kg 3x10

*Hammer curls*

10.45kg 3x10

*Bent over lateral raises *

15.45kg 3x12

Good session considering wasn't great yesterday and gym was freezing with the snow etc. I've added hammer curls back into routine.

Approx 4.3k cals be hit today slightly over but glad appetite seems to be coming back want to try gain some weight and bin the winstrol haha.

All for today


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

I hated winny too, didn't gave me much extra apart from f**ked cholesterol, kranky joints and elevated liver enzymes (even 12weeks after using).

1mg adex not too much?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Deltz123 said:


> I hated winny too, didn't gave me much extra apart from f**ked cholesterol, kranky joints and elevated liver enzymes (even 12weeks after using).
> 
> 1mg adex not too much?


 1mg twice a week on 1.2g seems ok to me buddy.

Yeah winny just kills my appetite I'll stick to Anadrol in the future.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*01/03/2018*

Day 63 of Blast.

Feeling good today. Off work with the weather also.

Definitely getting back on track now and appetite is back.

Preworkout:

10g citrulline Malate (2:1)

2.5g Creatine nitrate

1 serving performance charge

*Legs*

*Squats*

20, 40, 60, 80, 100kg x10 each, 127.5kg 3x8

*Sldl*

65kg 3x10

*Leg press *

252.5kg 4x15

*Calf raises*

142.5kg 4x15

*Abs*

*Crunches*

20kg 3x12

*Hanging leg raises *

bw 3x12

*Side bends *

20kg 3x12

Good session. Still freezing in gym but wasn't too bad once I got going on squats warmup. Getting little more used to sldl only second time doing them.

Cals on par for around 5000 today so 1000 over, trying to make up a little for the non eating days.

I get weighed tomorrow as didnt last week due to appetite etc, see how I'm going.

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*02/03/2018*

Day 64 of Blast. Will be jabbing 600mg test tonight and taking 1mg adex.

Feeling ok today still off work be back in Monday.

I got weighed today and I'm down 5 pounds from 14 days ago, suppose the appetite issue for 4 days has done some damage but 5 pounds seems way too much, kind of losing motivation on this bulk and in general.

Anyway Preworkout:

1 serving full as fvck

4g Creatine nitrate

*Push*

*Bench press*

20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each, 107.5kg 3x8

*Overhead press *

62.5kg 2x8, 1x7

*Incline Bench *

72.5kg 3x10

*Close grip bench press *

62.5kg 2x10, 1x6

*Ez skull crushers *

18kg 2x12, 1x10

*Lateral raises *

15.45kg 2x12

Good session, improvement from previous.

4k plus cals be hit today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Also took pic after push session, gives idea where I'm at.

14 stone 5.25 pounds (somehow dropped 5 pounds :confused1: )


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Looking solid mate.

Your ppl seems pretty spot on too. Good routine.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Looking solid mate.
> 
> Your ppl seems pretty spot on too. Good routine.


 Cheers buddy if I'm honest I haven't liked this Blast at all, feels like little reward but I'm done in 4 weeks then cutting for holiday.

Yeah I think it's a pretty solid and balanced routine. I've followed it with very slight changes the last few years.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Cheers buddy if I'm honest I haven't liked this Blast at all, feels like little reward but I'm done in 4 weeks then cutting for holiday.
> 
> Yeah I think it's a pretty solid and balanced routine. I've followed it with very slight changes the last few years.


 Made much progress? You not enjoy flies or crossover on a push day? Made much progress on your arms?

Whats been your fav blast mate?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Made much progress? You not enjoy flies or crossover on a push day? Made much progress on your arms?
> 
> Whats been your fav blast mate?


 Just meant in general don't think high test solo is for me but I've tried it anyway.

I'm gaining mass but not very motivated this run for some reason.

Orals were a bad choice both superdrol and winny don't agree with me but least I know now and won't use them again. Oxys in future.

Previous Blast was good (link to previous log in my OP) that was 600 test 300 deca and oxys.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*03/03/2018*

Day 65 of Blast.

Rest day today, I've done the last 3 days.

Got weighed again still the same as yesterday so wasn't just a bad day, can only assume ive dropped some bloat with the consistent ai use. I looked quite bloated a few weeks ago looking at the pics.

4k cals will be roughly hit, be a takeaway and some junk today.

All for today

:thumbup1:


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Just meant in general don't think high test solo is for me but I've tried it anyway.
> 
> I'm gaining mass but not very motivated this run for some reason.
> 
> ...


 Funny how everyone is different. I don't get on well with Oxys, kill my appetite and makes me lethargic as f**k, same with dbol.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Funny how everyone is different. I don't get on well with Oxys, kill my appetite and makes me lethargic as f**k, same with dbol.


 Yeah it is - d Bol does same to me, but oxys were amazing and I only used 50mg.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

That's what it's all about mate, try different stuff out but you've always got your old faithfuls to fall back on :thumbup1: I love a bit of anadrol as well, always motivated to train on it, workouts go well and I look full AF on it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

nWo said:


> That's what it's all about mate, try different stuff out but you've always got your old faithfuls to fall back on :thumbup1: I love a bit of anadrol as well, always motivated to train on it, workouts go well and I look full AF on it.


 Yeah mate I've ruled out many orals over time.

Just be using Anadrol in future. Apart from upcoming cut I got over 300x10mg epistane I got for a good price so I'll be using that for the last 6 weeks of cut.

Have used it before was the first oral only cycle I ever did haha


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah mate I've ruled out many orals over time.
> 
> Just be using Anadrol in future. Apart from upcoming cut I got over 300x10mg epistane I got for a good price so I'll be using that for the last 6 weeks of cut.
> 
> Have used it before was the first oral only cycle I ever did haha


 Epistane was my first oral cycle as well. It was amazing stuff. Strength went through the roof.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Epistane was my first oral cycle as well. It was amazing stuff. Strength went through the roof.


 Ran it up to 60mg and was good. Made me real dry and that was back when I didn't really have much mass or low bf so see what it does this time around.

Got enough to run about 80mg a week, depending how I go with it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*04/03/2018*

Day 66 of Blast.

Feeling alright today, had a binge last night and a few drinks. I had a bad jab on Friday and glute is sore asf.

Preworkout:

12g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

4g Creatine nitrate

*Pull*

*Deadlifts*

60kg x10, 100kg x10, 147.5kg 3x8

*Bent over rows *

102.5kg 3x10

*Pullups*

bw 2x8, 1x7

*Ez bicep curls *

25.5kg 3x10

*Hammer curls *

12.95kg 3x12

*Bent over lateral raises *

15.45kg 3x12

Overall good session. Lifts are up, can't complain.

4k calories be hit

All for today


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Ran it up to 60mg and was good. Made me real dry and that was back when I didn't really have much mass or low bf so see what it does this time around.
> 
> Got enough to run about 80mg a week, depending how I go with it.


 I only ran 40mg and it really sucked the water out. Joints were starting to crack towards the end but I looked pretty good. I had extremely little muscle back then and thought I looked fantastic haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*05/03/2018*

Day 67 of Blast.

Back at work today after bad weather. Feeling good though.

Preworkout:

12g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

4g Creatine nitrate

1 serving performance charge

*Legs*

*Squats*

20, 40, 60, 80, 100kg x10 each, 130kg 3x8

*Sldl*

70kg 3x10

*Leg press *

255kg 4x15

*Calf raises*

145kg 4x15

Overall ok session. Knees were sore with squatting but weights up. Skipped abs they're a little tender from deadlifting yesterday.

4k cals be hit

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*06/03/2018*

Day 68 of Blast. Will be pinning 600mg test tonight and taking 1mg adex.

Feeling good today.

Preworkout:

9g Citrulline Malate (2:1) (I ran out and couldn't be bothered to go in my stash and get a new bag out to make up the 12g)

4g Creatine nitrate

1 serving performance charge

*Push*

*Bench press*

20, 40, 60, 80 x10 each, 110kg 3x8

*Overhead press *

62.5kg 3x8

*Incline Bench *

75kg 2x10, 1x6

*Close grip bench *

62.5kg 3x10

*Ez skull crushers *

18kg 3x12

*Lateral raises *

15.45kg 3x12

Good session. Some lifts are up happy with bench.

4k cals will be hit

Random pic took during workout - seems decent condition toward end of bulk, feels like the cut is going to be piss easy if I'm keeping a similar condition for next 3 weeks ish









All for today


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Strong benching mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*07/03/2018*

Day 69 of Blast. 1mg methyl tren took this morning.

I decided to blast some mtren at 1mg ed for a few weeks for end of my bulk but been informed a buddy is sending me some left over oxys, so I might stop the mtren and await them :thumbup1:

Some New lifting straps turned up today, definitely needed. My old ones have frayed too much and I can't get a solid grip on the bar, they were expensive too but they lasted a good few years so can't complain.

Brand is Beast Gear they look decent and a fraction of the price I paid previously for the sheik padded straps.

Rest day today anyway feeling tired and aching.

Might have a greasy take away tonight either way 4k will be hit minimum.

All for today.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> *07/03/2018*
> 
> Day 69 of Blast. 1mg methyl tren took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Looking good bud.

4 days left for me, sick of eating now lol.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Looking good bud.
> 
> 4 days left for me, sick of eating now lol.


 Nice mate cut starts 31st March :thumbup1:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

dtmiscool said:


> Epistane was my first oral cycle as well. It was amazing stuff. Strength went through the roof.


 It was my second cycle (Ostarine was first) and I thought it was a load of s**t lol, probably bunk though. Can't remember what brand it was now.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

nWo said:


> It was my second cycle (Ostarine was first) and I thought it was a load of s**t lol, probably bunk though. Can't remember what brand it was now.


 I liked it I'll see how this goes on cut I will be dosing up to double what's suggested though :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> I liked it I'll see how this goes on cut I will be dosing up to double what's suggested though :lol:


 Been tryna look around for the brand I used but can't find it for the life of me. Must have stopped making it. It was in 2014, it had a white label and purple text.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

nWo said:


> Been tryna look around for the brand I used but can't find it for the life of me. Must have stopped making it. It was in 2014, it had a white label and purple text.


 Rpn havoc is what I used. It was gooooood stuff.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*08/03/2018*

Day 70 of Blast.

Feeling ok today but it's another rest day - not intentional.

Took my Preworkout and seems the product wasn't what it was supposed to be, felt unwell so it's a day off.

Back to it tomorrow


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*09/03/2018*

Day 71 of Blast.

Decided to take another rest day today, been really tired last few days definitely need a session tomorrow.

I got some Apollo oxys today, didn't agree with a buddy so he sent them onto me. Took 50mg soon as I got them.

Going to use them up for this last 3 weeks of bulk. Going to run 50mg for a few days then bump up to 100mg. Used oxys before triumph at 50mg and responded well so I'm curious what these will do.

I got weighed today and I'm up 1 pound. 14 stone 6.25 pounds currently.

I'm bumping cals up to 4300 and a little more protein. See how next few weeks go, just looking forward to starting my cut really.

All for today


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Remove the NAC mate... It kills Arachidonic acid in your muscles lowering inflammation...

D3 I would use 5-10k iu ed if you want the igf1 benefit.

Use Udca or Tudca for liver 500-1500mg Ed.

Body condition is great!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

SlinMeister said:


> Remove the NAC mate... It kills Arachidonic acid in your muscles lowering inflammation...


 I would expect this not to be a problem on gear.

Just like tamoxifen lowering IGF-1


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I would expect this not to be a problem on gear.
> 
> Just like tamoxifen lowering IGF-1


 It's my hands on experience.... With NAC I had some really strange DOMs..... Then on the net I read about that and once I stopped supplementing NAC, they were gone and never return.

In my country we can get UDCA 450mg pills very cheap so I started using this that is even better than NAC...


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*12/03/2018*

Day 74 of Blast. 50mg Apollo oxys took this morning.

So I've had a very bad few days, no gym for 4-5 days and I've felt really tired and low mood.

The test jab on Friday fvcked me up, pip was bad happens now and again and I ache for days, joints and muscles and generally just knackered.

I debated coming off and taking a break from lifting but am I fvck.

Plus side I feel well rested.

I've been helping a lad out at work and designed a set routine that we're both going to follow.

Its an upper lower split 4 days a week, pretty similar to what I've done before. It's better balanced than last time and more realistic though.

I'm not following 5/3/1. I'm following a similar variation, it allows for strength progression but it's more volume (stops me adding unnecessary second compounds)

Preworkout:

4g Creatine nitrate

1 serving full as fvck

*Upper - Bench press focus *

*Bench press *

20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each, 92.5kg x8, 105kg x8, 112.5kg x10

*Bent over rows *

60kg x10, 100kg 3x10

*Overhead press*

60kg 3x10

*Overhand pull-ups *

Bw 3x6

*Close grip Bench press *

60kg 3x10

*Ez bicep curls *

28kg 3x10

*Bent over lateral raises*

15.45kg 3x12

Overall good session after a good few days off. Bench press felt strong and happy with other lifts.

4300 cals be hit

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*13/03/2018*

Day 75 of Blast. Will be pinning 600mg test and taking 1mg adex tonight.

Rest day today. I'm taking a break from orals the oxys I recently started has killed my appetite literally ate around 400 calories so far today.

Will try something later.

Benefits of new routine it won't effect anything as I can move the days around and still get the same work in :thumbup1:

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*14/03/2018*

Day 76 of Blast. Smooth jab yesterday no pain so that's good.

Feeling much better and appetite is back - fooking orals :lol:

First lower day today

Preworkout

4g Creatine nitrate

*Lower - Squat focus*

*Squats*

20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each, 107.5kg x8, 125kg x8, 135kg x13

*Sldl*

72.5kg 3x10

*Leg press *

255kg 4x15

*Calf raises *

145kg 4x15

*Abs*

*Crunches*

20kg 3x12

*Hanging leg raises *

bw 3x12

*Side bends *

20kg 3x12

Good session. Knees felt bad at the start but got better. Very happy with 13 on amrap set.

4300 cals be hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*15/03/2018*

Day 77 of Blast.

Taking a rest day today, still fits in schedule I'll just have to do upper Ohp focus tomorrow then lower deadlift focus on Saturday.

Calories will be hit.

To be honest I'm not following my diet now as such, motivation isn't there I'm just waiting till my cut starts in a few weeks and I'll get back into it all.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

mate I am going to have to move to an upper / lower split due to work and family, got a question for you

I don't tend to do much if any OHP due to a lot of heavy benching, I focus more on lateral raises. I know you are mostly aesthetic focused so just wondered about your take on it


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Dr Gearhead said:


> mate I am going to have to move to an upper / lower split due to work and family, got a question for you
> 
> I don't tend to do much if any OHP due to a lot of heavy benching, I focus more on lateral raises. I know you are mostly aesthetic focused so just wondered about your take on it


 With doing ohp I don't do lateral raises I did both on push days but I think it's over kill for an upper lower split.

So you could easily just stick to benching and use lateral raises for shoulders.

Upper lower is very flexible it's why I've switched from my usual ppl for now.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*16/03/2018*

Day 78 of Blast. Pinned 600ng test today.

Feeling good today.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

3g Creatine nitrate

*Upper - Overhead press focus *

*Overhead press *

20kg x10, 40kg x10, 50kg x8, 57.5kg x8, 62.5kg x12

*Pull-ups *

bw 3x6

*Bench press*

60kg x10, 100kg 2x10, 1x6

*Bent over rows *

60kg x10, 100kg 3x10

*Ez skull crushers*

28kg 3x10

*Ez bicep curls*

28kg 3x10

Overall an ok session I wasn't up for it really but had to be done, lifts weren't bad.

I might switch up the upper lower routine a bit, still keeping it but may swap rep ranges around. I really didn't enjoy today.

Few pics below from today's session, looking decent considering diet is very sketchy. I'm tracking cals somewhat and rough protein but food choices aren't that good.

Had a grand Big Mac and chips post workout for example.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

The ohp is standing or seated?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Deltz123 said:


> The ohp is standing or seated?


 Standing always


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Few updates haven't been on. I've felt very lethargic this last week and gym hasn't really happened. Motivation ha never been so low for a long time.

My cut starts next Friday so I'm looking forward to that and chance to get things back on track and get my shape back.

*17/03/2018*

Day 79 of Blast.

Supposed to be a lower day but hurt my lower back warming up on deads - annoying but it happens.

4300 cals hit

*18/03/2018*

Day 80 of Blast.

Feeling tired and didn't sleep great.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

*Upper*

*Bench press*

20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each, 92.5kg x5, 105kg x5, 120kg x9

*Overhead press*

40kg 5x10

*Bent over rows*

60kg x10, 100kg 3x10

*Close grip bench press*

60kg 3x10

*Ez bicep curls*

28kg 3x10

*Bent over lateral raises*

15.45kg 3x10

4300 cals hit

*19/03/2018*

Day 81 of Blast.

Rest day.

4300 cals hit.

*20/03/2018*

Day 82 of Blast.

Feeing lethargic again today - pinning 600mg test tonight.

Lower

Deadlifts

60kg x10, 100kg x10, 125kg x5, 142.5kg x5, 162.5kg x8

Squats

85kg 5x10

Did the main part of the workout, was too tired and lethargic.

4300 cals hit

*21/03/2018*

Day 83 of Blast.

Rest day.

4300 cals hit

*22/03/2018*

Day 84 of Blast.

Still very lethargic I don't know what's up.

*Push*

*Bench press*

20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each, 92.5kg x5, 105kg x5, 120kg x9

*Overhead press *

60kg 2x10, 1x7

Again way too lethargic was spent after doing the above

4300 cals hit


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Few updates haven't been on. I've felt very lethargic this last week and gym hasn't really happened. Motivation ha never been so low for a long time.
> 
> My cut starts next Friday so I'm looking forward to that and chance to get things back on track and get my shape back.
> 
> ...


 What is the lethargy problem mate? Sdrol? Also 120x9 is a decent bench press!!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

arbffgadm100 said:


> What is the lethargy problem mate? Sdrol? Also 120x9 is a decent bench press!!


 Stopped orals few weeks ago taking a break from them. Just in general yeah bench etc is ok but I'm finding it hard to do much more after, just bad lethargy.

Calories are on point etc so not sure.

Cut starts next weeks so that's some motivation anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> *Bench press*
> 
> 20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each, 92.5kg x5, 105kg x5, 120kg x9


 I was thinking that's not hard, I could easily hit those numbers and I'm waaay smaller, and then ffs I see the last set :lol: well done


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

Do you make many changes to your routine when your cutting?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MrBishi said:


> Do you make many changes to your routine when your cutting?


 Nope stays the same. The only difference is I dunno whether to keep 531 on the main lift as ive started wave 1 now.

If not it will be usual 3x8 on the main compound of the day so I'm unsure probably see how it goes.


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Nope stays the same. The only difference is I dunno whether to keep 531 on the main lift as ive started wave 1 now.
> 
> If not it will be usual 3x8 on the main compound of the day so I'm unsure probably see how it goes.


 I found Wendlers 531 was fine when I was cutting on Tren, my strength did slowly drop off but not a huge amount despite being on a large deficit.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MrBishi said:


> I found Wendlers 531 was fine when I was cutting on Tren, my strength did slowly drop off but not a huge amount despite being on a large deficit.


 I'll assess if it's getting shitty I'll go back to my usual sets and reps :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*23/03/2018*

Day 85 of Blast. Will be pinning my last 600mg test tonight thank fvck.

Im still feeling lethargic but not as bad as lately so that's something.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

3g Creatine nitrate

*Pull*

*Deadlifts*

60kg x10, 100kg x10, 122.5kg x5, 142.5kg x5, 162.5kg x10

*Bent over rows*

60kg x10, 100kg 3x10

*Pullups*

Bw x6, x5

*Ez bicep curls*

28kg 3x10

Overall ok short session better than lately anyway.

Having a take away night and some drinks, might as well before my cut.

To be fair I don't think this cut is going to be that hard looking at current condition.I'm in need of a shave too, lasses job on Sunday.

View attachment 152715


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

In :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> MirIn :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Why doth you not pay me attention?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 152717


 Got me


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

PanamaPower said:


> Looking good, bro. Great symmetry. Are you pushing 18" on the arms yet? Looks like it, but I don't know how tall you are.


 I don't measure really buddy. I'm 5ft 7.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*24/03/2018*

Day 86 of Blast.

Rest day today.

Been out for food, cinema and drinks so calories will be around 4k or so including alcohol.

All for today

6 days for cut can't wait.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*25/03/2018*

Day 87 of blast.

Rest day today. Around 4k cals hit

*26/03/2018*

Day 88 of Blast.

Im feeling much better today not as tired as I have been lately.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance Charge

3g Creatine nitrate

*Legs*

*Squats*

20, 40, 60, 80kg x10 each, 110kg x5, 125kg x5, 142.5kg x11, 110kg 3x10

*Sldl*

70kg 3x10

*Leg press*

250kg 4x15

*Calf raises *

140kg 4x15

Overall a good session squats felt strong.

First wave 5/3/1 complete.

4300+ cals be hit today.

Havent took a leg pic for a while not the best but gives an idea they're doing alright come up a lot recently.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

That's a round belly you got there


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Deltz123 said:


> That's a round belly you got there


 Haha just the pic look a few posts up I still have my abs :thumbup1:

Cut starts in 3 days !


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Haha just the pic look a few posts up I still have my abs :thumbup1:
> 
> Cut starts in 3 days !


 The weird thing is, I have the Same 'issue'. I feel like my digestion is not on point


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Deltz123 said:


> The weird thing is, I have the Same 'issue'. I feel like my digestion is not on point


 Enzymes are good but I'm not consistent with them will be on cut.

One before bed does wonders.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*27/03/2018*

Day 89 of Blast.

Feeling good today not feeling as tired, not sure what was up this last week.

Preworkout

1 serving performance charge

3g Creatine nitrate

Wave 2 of 5/3/1.

*Push*

*Bench press *

20x10 40x10 60x10 80x10 100x3 115x3 127.5x9 100x10x3

*Overhead press *

50x10x3

*Close grip bench *

60x10x3

*Ez skull crushers *

18x12x3

*Lateral raises *

15.45x12x3

Very good session bench press is so much stronger today. Pumped to fvck.

4500+ cals be hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*28/03/2018*

Day 90 of Blast.

Rest day today. Legs have bad doms from squatting 2 days ago and chest bad off yesterday.

Typically I'm trying to hit ppl once every 5 days, which gives 2 rest days where I like.

4300 cals be hit

2 days till cut.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*29/03/2018*

Day 91 of Blast.

Rest day. 4000 cals hit


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Where's the pic then ?

Your fan club is awaiting

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Where's the pic then ?
> 
> Your fan club is awaiting
> 
> x


 *30/03/2018*

Day 1 of cut.

So it starts today. I got weighed this morning first thing upon waking. I'm sitting at 14 stone 7.375 pounds / 203.375 pounds / 92.2kg.

Calories have been dropped from 4k+ to 2500 to start. Saturday's is my binge day where I'll eat anyway from 2500-5000 cals, it's the key to success.

Aiming for around 1.2g/pound protein, carbs and fats are whatever long as calories add up and I have a decent amount of both.

Training will be following PPL with some 5/3/1 added. I'll just have to see how goes may consider another upper lower otherwise.

Cycle as follows:

Week 1-12 - 300mg tren and mast

Week 3-12 - 150mg test

Week 7-12 - Epistane (unsure of dosage atm but I got a s**t load to abuse)

Week 9-12 - Anadrol (using up some left over I got, brand is Apollo)

T3 will be added at 50mcg ed but I'll assess when I'll add it in depending on progress.

Oils and t3 are all Triumph labs ofcourse.

I'll be pinning 300mg tren and mast today.

Preworkout

1 serving performance charge

3g Creatine nitrate

*Pull*

*Deadlifts*

60x10, 100x10, 135x3, 152.5x3, 172.5x6

*Bent over rows *

70x10x3

*Pullups*

Bw 3x6

*Ez bicep curls *

28x10x3

*Bent over lateral raises *

15.45x12x3

Decent session overall, felt pumped. Quite happy with deads amrap.

Current state of affairs - pic took first thing upon waking. Not a bad starting point especially compared to last year.



All for today


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> *30/03/2018*
> 
> Day 1 of cut.
> 
> ...


 looking fu**ing awsome in that pic mate,may u share ur push pull routine?


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> *30/03/2018*
> 
> Day 1 of cut.
> 
> ...


 looking fu**ing awsome in that pic mate,may u share ur push pull routine?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> looking fu**ing awsome in that pic mate,may u share ur push pull routine?


 Haha thanks but that's day 1 give me 83 more days :lol:

Didnt I already post it on one of your threads ?


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

oh u did! sorry it just looked different, wheres the 2nd bicep exercise  if u looking like this day one of the campaign ill be watching 83 more days :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> oh u did! sorry it just looked different, wheres the 2nd bicep exercise  if u looking like this day one of the campaign ill be watching 83 more days :thumbup1:


 I've swapped a bit with it being a cut I'll write out and post up my current routine after I consume my chicken and rice :thumbup1:


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

well ur looking fu**ing awsome mate cant believe ur 92kg like 5 kg on me but super super defined


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

In for ghey pwarn!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Twice


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> well ur looking fu**ing awsome mate cant believe ur 92kg like 5 kg on me but super super defined


 Haha I'll be way less in 12 weeks mate. This is what I'm currently following, not sure if your familiar with 5/3/1 but it's a good strength program.

I've debated extra work after the 5/3/1 but on a cut think it might be too much but suppose I could try.

I may switch to an upper lower depending how I get on though.

View attachment 153115


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

looks good! is 5/3/1 meaning reps? seems wierd to do it backwards if u going for max lifts o.o looks good though im trying that shortcut to size atm but i had to shortcut my legs yesterday i was seriously f**ked, might have had something to do with the 4 mile bike ride prior.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> looks good! is 5/3/1 meaning reps? seems wierd to do it backwards if u going for max lifts o.o looks good though im trying that shortcut to size atm but i had to shortcut my legs yesterday i was seriously f**ked, might have had something to do with the 4 mile bike ride prior.


 If you look up 5/3/1 you'll get the jist, never done it on a cut but seeing if I can maintain strength using it then have the usual accessories.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

so how would u deal with extra work? i ask because im following a program atm, but i dont feel as worked as i would with training pplpp in a week, i have two days off gym now apparently and all i want to do is go to the gym...my muscles that i trained at the start of the week (and even chest that i trained again) mid week feel fully recovered :/


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> so how would u deal with extra work? i ask because im following a program atm, but i dont feel as worked as i would with training pplpp in a week, i have two days off gym now apparently and all i want to do is go to the gym...my muscles that i trained at the start of the week (and even chest that i trained again) mid week feel fully recovered :/


 Answered this is gen con. :thumbup1:


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

Last time I cut with 531 I only did only the main compound, some days I'd do two of them on the same day which was squats and either bench or military.

It did seem to work well, but was so difficult not to add extra exercises it just didn't feel right as I was done so quickly.

The strength drop off only happened in the final few weeks, but that's probably more to do with the weight increasing each wave.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MrBishi said:


> Last time I cut with 531 I only did only the main compound, some days I'd do two of them on the same day which was squats and either bench or military.
> 
> It did seem to work well, but was so difficult not to add extra exercises it just didn't feel right as I was done so quickly.
> 
> The strength drop off only happened in the final few weeks, but that's probably more to do with the weight increasing each wave.


 Yeah I'll have to see mate tren usually helps me with strength even on a big deficit but my extra volume is the same as usual.

Im going to add an FSL amrap after the 5/3/1 and just see how I go. I won't be able to do FSL 3x10 like I was on bulk haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*31/03/2018*

Day 2 of cut.

300mg tren and mast jabbed last night don't seem to have much pip today.

Preworkout

1 serving performance charge

3g Creatine nitrate

*Legs*

*Squats*

20x10, 40x10, 60x10, 80x10, 117.5x3, 135x3, 152.5x8, 117.5x21

It was a short session today just did my 531 on squats with an FSL amrap set, legs were dead.

Cals will be around 3k or so as it's saturday so be something greasy tonight.

All for today


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Be watching this mate top physique hope it all goes as planned


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> Be watching this mate top physique hope it all goes as planned


 Cheers buddy only day 2 but it's my slighter higher cal day so I'm starving awaiting tonight.

Haven't seen you on much you still lifting etc?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> *30/03/2018*
> 
> Day 1 of cut.
> 
> ...


 [email protected]@kin tap! :lol:

You not having anytime off gear to let bloods settle ya maniac lol,

Another 2 weeks for me on low dose test only.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> [email protected]@kin tap! :lol:
> 
> You not having anytime off gear to let bloods settle ya maniac lol,
> 
> Another 2 weeks for me on low dose test only.


 I can't mate Cos of the holiday haha. I'll be having a decent cruise after though.

edit: forgot about the tap haha


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> I can't mate Cos of the holiday haha. I'll be having a decent cruise after though.


 Don't forget ya tudca before the orals!

Nevermind that NAC will do blah, take it from your uncle Sparkey.

Will be watching ma ***** :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Don't forget ya tudca before the orals!
> 
> Nevermind that NAC will do blah, take it from your uncle Sparkey.
> 
> Will be watching ma ***** :thumb


 Epistane is mild I'm not worried about that. I've had bloods done previously on an unrecommended amount of epistane and values were fine a week after coming off (was a week into pct too).

Oxys for 4 weeks if I do it will be fine on 50mg.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Epistane is mild I'm not worried about that. I've had bloods done previously on an unrecommended amount of epistane and values were fine a week after coming off (was a week into pct too).
> 
> Oxys for 4 weeks if I do it will be fine on 50mg.


 Ok bud, but for £30 I'll take the safety net.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

imon s**t phone mate so i don't really come on much most of the site doesn't work on this phone so i cant make new posts or do likes or add photos so been just lurking lol want a get a new log up myself soon as i get new phone...still training mate its going good been rough couple month so gym only think keeping me straight....look forward too seeing end of cut results mate big fan of your physique..how did you find bulking on that dose of test compared to say the test and deca


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> imon s**t phone mate so i don't really come on much most of the site doesn't work on this phone so i cant make new posts or do likes or add photos so been just lurking lol want a get a new log up myself soon as i get new phone...still training mate its going good been rough couple month so gym only think keeping me straight....look forward too seeing end of cut results mate big fan of your physique..how did you find bulking on that dose of test compared to say the test and deca


 Ahh right buddy I'm after a new phone too can change in a month or so, this one is shite.

s**t. High test isn't good for me personally, I gained some muscle but didn't even feel on - recovery was average and strength didn't really increase felt no different to 500mg test.

Stacking in future test and tren only with added mast on a cut.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

it wont even let me quote a fu**ing post haha...thats intersting too know i was considering doing a higher dose test only cycle too but next cycle ill be going on tren too and cant fu**ing wait haha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> it wont even let me quote a fu**ing post haha...thats intersting too know i was considering doing a higher dose test only cycle too but next cycle ill be going on tren too and cant fu**ing wait haha


 Can't beat tren. All future cycles will be low test high tren.

You may get on better with test than I did though mate as many people swear test is best and high test is good but I disagree from personal experience.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Ill try it one day but after seeing my mate on tren i wont beable to resist haha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*01/04/2018*

Day 3 of cut.

Had my small binge last night so back to the diet for the week.

Wave 3 of 5/3/1 starts today.

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

3g Creatine nitrate

1mg methyltren

*Push*

*Bench press*

20x10, 40x10, 60x10, 80x10, 107.5x5, 120x3, 135x5, 107.5x13

*Overhead press *

52.5x10x3

*Close grip bench press *

62.5x10x3

*Ez skull crushers*

18x12x3

*Lateral raises*

15.45x12x2, x9

Good session. Very happy with bench press just start of cut I imagine strength will start dropping but shall see.

Quick pic took after session:









2500 cals be hit

All for today


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Already on methyl tren? I bet your liver hates you


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Deltz123 said:


> Already on methyl tren? I bet your liver hates you


 Haha I'm only using on my 3rd wave of 5/3/1 for the heaviest 3 sessions and a little boost, so 3 times over 15+ days is nothing.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*02/04/2018*

Day 4 of cut.

Rest day today and I'm back at work today - the joys. Chest is so sore with doms.

2500 cals be hit


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> *02/04/2018*
> 
> Day 4 of cut.
> 
> ...


 Just curious, do you measure all you food properly?

I ain't got a clue what cals I'm on I just cut back carbs and add veg as I go. Protein stays the same roughly year through!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Just curious, do you measure all you food properly?
> 
> I ain't got a clue what cals I'm on I just cut back carbs and add veg as I go. Protein stays the same roughly year through!


 Yeah weigh everything just about mate.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

How you doing @AestheticManlet ?

Everything ok ?

Bad foot pic as an incentive to respond 

x


----------



## Trix489 (Nov 29, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Epistane is mild I'm not worried about that. I've had bloods done previously on an unrecommended amount of epistane and values were fine a week after coming off (was a week into pct too).
> 
> Oxys for 4 weeks if I do it will be fine on 50mg.


 Do you Think 8 week on epi at 30/40 ed is too longer? ( with tudca 500mg)


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I haven't been very good lately, had stuff going on and heads been fvcked and ended up doing some stupid stuff but anyway I'm still here (obviously) and getting s**t sorted.

Ill update log soon, not that there's much to update need to get back on track from next week for sure.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Trix489 said:


> Do you Think 8 week on epi at 30/40 ed is too longer? ( with tudca 500mg)


 Be fine mate people often run it for 3-4 weeks and it's totally pointless - 6 weeks minimum imo.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*03/04/2018*

Day 5 of cut.

Rest day between 2000-2500 cals hit

*04/04/2018*

Day 6 of cut. Pinned 300mg tren and mast.

Rest day between 2000-2500 cals hit.

*05/04/2018*

Day 7 of cut.

Heaviest pull day.

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

2g Creatine nitrate

*Pull*

*Deadlifts*

60x10 100x10 142.5x5 162.5x3 182.5x7

*Bent over rows *

72.5x10x3

*Pullups*

2.5x6x3

*Ez bicep curls *

28x10x3

*Bent over lateral raises *

15.45x12x3

2500 cals hit.

*06/04/2018*

Day 8 of cut.

Weigh day today. Sitting at 14 stone 1.125 pounds down approx 6.25 pounds.

Heaviest leg day

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

2g Creatine nitrate

1g agmatine sulfate

*Legs*

*Squats*

20x10 40x10 60x10 80x10 100x10 127.5x5 142.5x3 160x6

*Calf raises*

140x15x4

*Crunch*

20x12x3

*Hanging leg raises *

3x12

*Side bends *

20x12x3

Approx 2150 cals hit

*07/04/2018*

Day 9 of cut.

Binge day today and new run of 5/3/1 starts.

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

2g Creatine nitrate

500mg agmatine sulfate

*Push*

*Bench press *

20x10 40x10 60x10 80x10 95x5 110x5 122.5x5 95x13

*Overhead press *

55x10x2 55x9

*Close grip bench press *

65x10x3

Session cut short and I've pulled my right pec benching hence numbers being down.

3k+ cals today

*08/04/2018*

Day 10 of cut.

Preworkout;

1 serving performance charge

2g Creatine nitrate

*Pull*

*Deadlifts*

60x10 100x10 127.5x5 147.5x5 167.5x9

*Bent over rows *

75x10x3

*Pullups*

5x6x3

*Ez bicep curls *

28x10x3

2500 cals hit

*09/04/2018*

Day 11 of cut.

Rest day wasn't good at all today fed up and ended up eating around 3.5k cals.

*10/04/2018*

Day 12 of cut.

Rest day 2100 cals hit

*11/04/2018*

Day 13 of cut.

*Legs*

*Squats*

20x10 40x10 60x10 80x10 112.5x5 130x5 147.5x7

*Sldl*

70x10x3

*Calf raises *

140x15x4

2500 cals hit

*12/04/2018*

Day 14 of cut.

*Push*

*Bench press*

20x10 40x10 60x10 80x10 102.5x3 117.5x3 130x3

All I did today, tired and I've pulled my pec again. I'm not sure what's up with benching lately, I've always benched and it's been quite strong and very little injuries but lately it's holding me back need to take another look at form I think.

*13/04/2018*

Day 15 of cut.

Rest day. Binge and drinking session today.

*14/04/2018*

Day 16 of cut.

Reat day today. Will be having greasy food and a couple drinks tonight.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

So I've been off it for a few days but I'm sorting myself out and getting back to it from tomorrow and see where I'm at.

:thumbup1:


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

You thought about switching to dumbbells for bench for a bit?

I kept tweaking my shoulder on barbell bench, when I switched to dumbbells it became apparent that my left pec had been doing more of the work as it was able a good 3-4 reps more than my right.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MrBishi said:


> You thought about switching to dumbbells for bench for a bit?
> 
> I kept tweaking my shoulder on barbell bench, when I switched to dumbbells it became apparent that my left pec had been doing more of the work as it was able a good 3-4 reps more than my right.


 Nah I've always done barbell movements. I do have olly dbs in my home gym but can't be arsed to load them up with the plates, always used barbell for my chest gainzzzz :thumbup1:

Just gonna rest it a bit as suggested and take more care warming up and see.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*15/04/2018*

Day 17 of cut.

So I'm getting my s**t back on track today.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

3g Creatine nitrate

*Lower - Deadlift focus *

*Deadlifts*

60x10, 100x10, 127.5x5, 147.5x5, 167.5x10

*Squats*

20x20, 40x10, 60x10, 87.5x10x5

*Calf raises *

140x15x4

Good session. Strength is holding well going off the amrap set. Sweating like fvck in gym probably be the booze etc I've been consuming lately :lol:

2500 cals be hit today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*16/04/2018*

Day 18 of cut.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

3g Creatine nitrate

10g taurine

*Upper - Overhead press focus *

*Overhead press*

20x20, 52.5x5, 60x5, 67.5x12

*Bench press *

20x40, 40x10, 60x10, 72.5x10x5

*Pull-ups *

5x6x3

*Ez bicep curls *

28x10x3

*Ez skull crushers *

28x10x3

*Bent over lateral raises *

15.45x12x3

Good session. Happy with ohp haven't had a strength focus on it for a while and on low cals.

Chest feels a bit better still slight pain but not as bad as it has been.

Pic took in gym haven't put up one for a bit. I'm looking decent considering binging lately, week 4-5 onwards should see a much better difference.

I'm content where I am for 18 days though considering.









2500 cals be hit today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*17/04/2018*

Day 19 of cut.

Took an old d hacks ultraburn for breakfast. Got a few tabs to use up so using them sparingly to curb appetite.

Rest day today.

2500 cals be hit.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*18/04/2018*

Day 20 of cut.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

3g Creatine nitrate

*Lower - Squat focus *

*Squats*

20x10, 40x10, 60x10, 80x10, 112.5x5, 130x5, 147.5x10

*Deadlifts*

60x10, 97.5x10x5

*Calf raises *

140x15x4

*Crunches*

20x12x3

*Hanging leg raises *

bwx12x3

*Side bends*

20x12x3

Decent session strength is holding up and was really hot in gym tonight. Still not a fan of 5x10 deads don't think I ever will be.

Got a bit of galaxy chocolate to consume then 2500 cals be hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*19/04/2018*

Day 21 of cut.

Pinned 150/300/300 test/tren/mast

Preworkout:

2 servings performance charge

3g Creatine nitrate

*Upper - Bench press focus *

*Bench press *

20x40, 40x10, 60x10, 80x10, 95x5, 107.5x5, 122.5x4

*Overhead press *

40x10x5

*Bent over rows *

75x10x3

*Ez bicep curls *

28x10x3

s**t session. Cut it short. My chest is really bad still killing my strength and confidence with benching.

I need to lay off it a bit soon as the weight is over warmup it's going again on the right outer side pissing me right off. Tender to touch now.

Diet not so good today. Still 2500 cals hit just some poor food choices.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*20/04/2018*

Day 22 of cut. Rest day today.

Got weighed this morning. I didn't last week due to a very bad week with diet and drink. Anyway I've dropped another 4.375 pounds this week which I'm happy it.

Sitting at 13 stone 10.75 pounds around 10.625 pounds down in 3 weeks with the f**k up last week.

Cals are sticking at 2500 for next few weeks unless weight loss stalls (which I highly doubt it will).

I'm 22 days into tren and mast from experience 28-35 days in I should start seeing the benefits.

After 35 days I'll be adding in t3 and potentially start lowering cals. Epistane will be added around 42 days in for fullness and dryness.

Last 28 days I may add in some left over Apollo Oxys I have laying around. Add to the overall look

Be some greasy food tonight and tomorrow so cals be over 2500.

All for today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*21/04/2018*

Day 23 of cut. Another rest day joys of upper lower routine 4 days a week.

Had a fair bit drink last night and greasy food will be doing the same today then back to normal diet tomorrow.

Im an advocate of one binge day a week but it's currently 2 - when I get a bit further into cut when the smaller things matter more it will be dropped to one.

All for today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*22/04/2018*

Day 24 of cut.

Back to the diet today. My right pec is still swollen so I'm resting it more and swapping my days around to give it more time.

Back to PPL and onto wave 2 of 531

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

3g Creatine nitrate

*Legs and abs*

*Squats*

20x10, 40x10, 60x10, 80x10, 100x10, 122.5x3, 140x3, 155x8

*Sldl*

75x10x3

*Leg press *

250x15x4

*Calf raises *

140x15x5

*Crunches*

30x12x3

*Hanging leg raises *

Bwx12x3

*Side bends *

20x12x3

Very good session. Strong squatting 155x8 for me in a calorie deficit maybe the last 2 days of binge has done me some good.

2500 cals be hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*23/04/2018*

Day 25 of cut. Definitely seeing a shape difference starting now and tren and mast be getting to work in next week or so.

Dont feel great today bad migraine and at work the joys. Ultraburn for breakfast and 3 syringes of morphine has sorted me out with a bowl of coco pops :lol:

Rest day anyway 2500 cals be hit. Still resting chest till Thursday - feels much better and swelling is going down.

All for today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*24/04/2018*

Day 26 of cut.

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

3g Creatine nitrate

*Pull*

*Deadlifts*

60x10, 100x 10, 137.5x3, 157.5x3, 175x8

*Bent over rows *

75x10x3

*Pullups*

5x6x3

*Ez bicep curls *

28x10x3

*Bent over lateral raises *

15.45x12x3

Overall good session. I'm starting to feel a bit flat despite the Nitrates. Will be stacking orals soon enough which will fix the issue.

Strength is holding well 8 reps on amrap I'm happy with.

2500 cals be hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*25/04/2018*

Day 27 of cut. Took another ultraburn this morning to curb appetite still makes me feel weird asf but only got about 7 left which I'll use over next few weeks.

Rest day today. Hoping I can train push tomorrow - chest is pain free and feeling good so will see.

2500 cals be hit.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> *25/04/2018*
> 
> Day 27 of cut. Took another ultraburn this morning to curb appetite still makes me feel weird asf but only got about 7 left which I'll use over next few weeks.
> 
> ...


 You love a rest day. Seems like every time I come in here you're resting haha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You love a rest day. Seems like every time I come in here you're resting haha


 Haha Ppl 2 rest days every 5 days. Just giving my chest the most time off :lol:


----------



## 777ADC777 (Apr 25, 2018)

Impressive physique, this might have been already asked so forgive me but are you planning to compete in the future?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

777ADC777 said:


> Impressive physique, this might have been already asked so forgive me but are you planning to compete in the future?


 Do you think I should?

I was actually debating it in the not so distant future would give me more motivation than just wanting to look good for summer/holiday.


----------



## 777ADC777 (Apr 25, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> Do you think I should?
> 
> I was actually debating it in the not so distant future would give me more motivation than just wanting to look good for summer/holiday.


 I think in classic physique you would place quite well.

Having high goals breeds higher motivation so it's logical to try competing and seeing how you do.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

777ADC777 said:


> I think in classic physique you would place quite well.
> 
> Having high goals breeds higher motivation so it's logical to try competing and seeing how you do.


 I am thinking about it maybe in a little time I need a few more blasts and more size first :lol:


----------



## 777ADC777 (Apr 25, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> I am thinking about it maybe in a little time I need a few more blasts and more size first :lol:


 I think you look amazing (raving ****) but if you feel the need to add more size then good for you, I'm in the same boat currently. Unfortunately I'm a natty scumbag though.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

777ADC777 said:


> I think you look amazing (raving ****) but if you feel the need to add more size then good for you, I'm in the same boat currently. Unfortunately I'm a natty scumbag though.


 Well I'll see how the cut turns out first only real way to gauge progress etc :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

AestheticManlet said:


> *25/04/2018*
> 
> Day 27 of cut. Took another ultraburn this morning to curb appetite still makes me feel weird asf but only got about 7 left which I'll use over next few weeks.
> 
> ...


 Decided to train and chest is fvcked still. Tried pushing it but only made it worse.

*Push*

*Bench*

20x10 40x10 60x10 80x10 102.5x3 115x3 100x15

*Overhead press *

50x10x3

Terrible session bench weak asf with pain.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Do you think I should?
> 
> I was actually debating it in the not so distant future would give me more motivation than just wanting to look good for summer/holiday.


 Do it for sure man, I feel there's only so far people can push themselves for ultimately nothing other than looking good. When you have a deadline and something to push for I feel your physique would come up leaps and bounds.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

AnabolicGyno said:


> Do it for sure man, I feel there's only so far people can push themselves for ultimately nothing other than looking good. When you have a deadline and something to push for I feel your physique would come up leaps and bounds.


 I think I will then mate sometime in near future anyway. Going to see how I look after my cut that's getting underway and my chest problem with benching at moment.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*26/04/2018*

Day 28 of cut.

Pinned 150mg test, 300mg tren and 300mg mast.

Rest day today my chest is very sore.

I get weighed tomorrow so I'll see how cuts going. 4 weeks in though should start seeing a difference now.

Im starting triumph t3 tomorrow at 50mcg ed for 7 weeks.

New phone came today also so pics will be getting posted soon.

2500 cals hit today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*27/04/2018*

Day 29 of cut. Started triumph t3 today at 50mcg ed, will be running for 7 weeks.

Weigh day today and I'm sitting at 13 stone 10 pounds so 1.75 pounds down, happy with that.

Had a short session today just did some squats not in mood or motivated at moment with my chest issue. It's really bad just doing every day things so trying to rest it much as possible.

*Legs*

*Squats*

20x10 40x10 60x10 80x10 100x10 130x8x3

Binge tonight and tomorrow. I'll be keeping cals at 2500 for now see how the t3 helps and assess next weigh day.

All for today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*28/04/2018*

Day 30 of cut.

Rest day chest feeling better and on the piss tonight back to diet tomorrow

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*29/04/2018*

Day 31 of cut.

Bad day today I'm fvcked off last night drank too much wasn't the plan but it happens.

Diet don't even know will be under 2500 caps though and no gym. Plus side chest isn't as painful as it has been.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

AestheticManlet said:


> *29/04/2018*
> 
> Day 31 of cut.
> 
> ...


 Maybe get some work down on your back and shoulders mate regarding pec issue. Could be tightness. I had shiity issue with impingement and had to floor press for 2 months till I sorted it. Aslong as I keep on top of my stretching and getting the tightness out it dosent give me issues.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*30/04/2018*

Day 32 of cut. Took 50mcg t3 this morning.

I started some Apollo Anadrol at 25mg ed from yesterday will run till the end of my cut add a little fullness hopefully,

Getting back on track today anyway, have a very bad stomach so taking advantage and having less cals to make up for my drink session :lol:

Preworkout:

4g Creatine nitrate

1 serving performance charge

*Pull*

*Deadlifts*

60x10, 100x10, 150x8x3

*Bent over rows*

75x10x3

*Pull-ups*

6.25x6x3

*Ez bicep curls *

28x10x4

*Bent over lateral raises *

15.45x12x3

Overall good session happy with the deads for reps after coming back from 531 sets.

Cals be around 2000 today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*01/05/2018*

Day 33 of cut. Ultraburn took this morning, 25mg Oxys and 50mcg t3.

Preworkout:

4g Creatine nitrate

1 serving performance charge

*Push*

*Bench press *

20x50 - chest niggling pain switched to incline - 20x20 60x10 60x10 60x15 60x15

*Overhead press *

50x10x3

*Skull crushers*

23x12x3

*Lateral raises *

15.45x12x3

I'm happy with that sessions seems I can still incline bench for some chest activation without it hurting. I tried flat and even the bar I could feel it, if I upped the weight it would be bad again so it's something for now.

@swole troll thanks for suggestion gives me a bit piece of mind that I can still do something for chest for now.

2500 cals hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*02/05/2018*

Day 34 of cut. Ultraburn, 25mg Oxys and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Ive now added in Epidex by Pharma-Tek. I'm running this at 50mg ed from today for approx 8 weeks (end of cut).One morning dose can't be bothered to split.

I'ma big fan of epistane was the first compound I ever ran it made me dry asf despite having very little mass or anything back then, so looking forward to it.

Rest day today got some bad doms.

Progress is being made now I'll get some pics up soon - my current phone is f**ked and haven't been bothered to sort out the new one yet.

2500 cals be hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*03/05/2018*

Day 35 of cut. Ultraburn, 25mg Oxys, 50mcg t3 and 50mg epistane took this morning. Pinned 150mg test 300mg tren 300mg mast last night.

Really tired today haven't slept great last few days and wasn't up for gym just did some squats.

*Legs*

*Squats*

20x10 40x10 60x10 80x10 100x10 132.5x8x3

Weigh day tomorrow will see how I'm going and see if cals need reducing yet.

2500 cals hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*04/05/2018*

Day 36 of cut. 25mg Oxys, 50mcg t3 and 50mg epistane took this morning, feeling fuller for sure.

Rest day still have bad doms not recovering well at all and I've been awake literally all night hence early post might be the tren but got a lot on mind too.

I got weighed this morning and as expected I've gained around 1.5 pounds. I thought I might with adding orals and especially Oxys even though it's only 25mg.

So I'm keeing cals the same and will assess next Friday.

Be having a little binge today and tomorrow


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> *04/05/2018*
> 
> Day 36 of cut. 25mg Oxys, 50mcg t3 and 50mg epistane took this morning, feeling fuller for sure.
> 
> ...


 Another rest day lol

have a good weekend ;-)


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*05/05/2018*

Day 37 of cut.

25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Another binge day today enjoying the weather and just a few cans. Looking much better now will get some pics up soon.

I got some more Citrulline Malate from peak supplements, good price and seems legit. Back on my s**t boyos.

Preworkout:

10g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

1 serving performance charge

*Push*

*Bench press *

20x20, 40x20, 60x15, 80x10x2, 80x17

*Overhead press *

52.5x10x3

*Close grip bench press *

50x10x3

*Ez skull crushers *

18x12x3

*Lateral raises *

15.45x12x3

Very good session. Flat bench press seems pain free now I didn't go above 80kg but I could barely do 40kg without pain the other day. Close grip seemed fine too. So I'm still taking it easy I'll build it up slowly.

Motivation is much better now my chest is getting better and can actually train it.

Cals be a bit higher today with binge

All for today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*06/05/2018*

Day 38 of cut.

25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Preworkout:

10g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

500mg agmatine sulfate

1 serving performance charge

*Pull*

*Deadlifts*

60x10, 100x10, 152.5x8x3

*Bent over rows *

75x10x3

*Pullups*

7.5x6x3

*Ez bicep curls *

31.5x10x3

*Bent over lat raises *

15.45x12x3

Good session. Very hot in gym today happy with the deadlifts.

2500 cals be hit


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

How does citrulline malate compare to a standard pwo like no2?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

jake87 said:


> How does citrulline malate compare to a standard pwo like no2?


 Citrulline Malate and Nitrates are the ultimate combination for pumps and vascularity during workout imo that actually offer performance benefits too.

Using them on a cruise it's steroid like pumps you'd get well into an oral.

Ive got a few people on the cm bandwagon on here :thumbup1:


----------



## TestosteroniusMaximus (Feb 25, 2018)

Probably been said before but it's a lot of pages to go through and I cba, which lab is your epistane? I like the sound of it but unsure on which labs are good for it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TestosteroniusMaximus said:


> Probably been said before but it's a lot of pages to go through and I cba, which lab is your epistane? I like the sound of it but unsure on which labs are good for it.


 It's pharma-tek epidex. I wasn't going to use epistane but I got it all for a very good price off fellow Ukm buddy, otherwise I'd be using higher dose Oxys.


----------



## TestosteroniusMaximus (Feb 25, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> It's pharma-tek epidex. I wasn't going to use epistane but I got it all for a very good price off fellow Ukm buddy, otherwise I'd be using higher dose Oxys.


 Ohh sh*tty me timbers yeah, I misread that entirely. I didn't realise that was the epistane, cool thanks


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*07/05/2018*

Day 39 of cut. Ultraburn, 25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Had an easy day today and finished work little early then usual. Did pull yesterday so be legs tomorrow.

Ordered some mt2 today. Can't be lean and pale awful look.

Cals at 2500

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*08/05/2018*

Day 40 of cut. Ultraburn, 25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Not feeling great today I'm stopping the ultraburn from tomorrow always makes me feel sick and odd even though it's amazing for appetite suppression.

*Legs*

*Squats*

20x10 40x10 60x10 80x10 100x10 135x8x3

*Sldl*

75x10x3

Didnt do much tonight felt bad all day in work and the heat and way too hot in garage tonight. Happy with the squats though.

2500 cals hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*09/05/2018*

Day 41 of cut. 25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Will be pinning 150mg test 300mg tren and 300mg mast tonight.

Woke up early so decided to get gym done first thing - something I've never really done.

Preworkout:

12g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

200mg caffeine

*Push*

*Bench press *

20x10 40x10 60x10 80x10 100x8x3

*Overhead press*

55x10x2, 55x8

*Close grip bench press *

60x10x3

*Ez skull crushers *

18x12x3

*Lateral raises *

15.45x12x3

*Crunches*

20x12x3

*Hanging leg raises *

bwx12x3

*Side bends *

20x12x3

Good session. Chest is so much better now and back up to benching 100kg, lost a bit of strength with time off but I am cutting also. Just glad chest seems ok :thumbup1:

2500 cals be hit


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> *09/05/2018*
> 
> Day 41 of cut. 25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.
> 
> ...


 How much tren a are u running p/w mate?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TITO said:


> How much tren a are u running p/w mate?


 It's enth I don't use short esters mate 300mg a week.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> It's enth I don't use short esters mate 300mg a week.


 Ah ok cool. I'm thinking of 300mg a week, any more and it's not worth it for sides


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TITO said:


> Ah ok cool. I'm thinking of 300mg a week, any more and it's not worth it for sides


 I'll be trying more tren on my next bulk thinking 300 test 600 tren maybe.

Need to get shredded and cruise a bit first though :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*10/05/2018*

Day 42 of cut. 25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Tired today but decided to get a session in.

Preworkout:

1mg Mtren (needs must)

Half a serving of performance charge

12g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

*Pull*

*Deadlifts*

60x10, 100x10, 155x8x3

*Bent over rows*

75x10x3

*Ez bicep curls *

30.5x10x3

*Bent over lateral raises *

15.45x12x3

Overall a decent session and happy with the deads.

Didn't help that @squatsxx distracting me in gym but still a somewhat productive session considering :lol:

I will have pics up next week shape is coming along nicely :thumbup1:

2500 cals hit


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Time for a pic B)


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> *10/05/2018*
> 
> Day 42 of cut. 25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Don't lie about the log - were you even really able to *finish* anything in the gym last night?? 

#sorrynotsorry


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Deltz123 said:


> Time for a pic B)


 The only reason I haven't is because lighting in bathroom is fvcked and I need to go in the loft and move stuff around and replace :lol:



squatsxx said:


> Don't lie about the log - were you even really able to *finish* anything in the gym last night??
> 
> #sorrynotsorry


 Naughty asf that


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*11/05/2018*

Day 43 of cut, around half way boyos. 25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Got weighed this morning down only an 8th of a pound but noticeably leaner gotta love cutting on orals.

Its a rest day today ( @Abc987 give me some credit last 3 days in :lol: ).

Binge tonight and tomorrow. Then from Sunday I'm dropping my cals by 200 and going down to one cheat day a week.

All for today


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> *11/05/2018*
> 
> Day 43 of cut, around half way boyos. 25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Lol, you have all the rest days you want, what works works

i just train on the way to work so mon-fri, weekends off although I stopped dead's few months back and might try starting again on a Saturday morning (off day, in the garage when I go back on, of course) so just one day a week off that'll be and a big binge day too

I added 3lbs this week f#*#^##?ck on a cut although I need a good Richard that'll probably be about 3lbs (feel a little bloated around the belly)

last weekend I went to a bbq on the sat+sun and both days must of gone at least 2k over not including all the beer I knocked back(got absolutely wankered both days). Don't help when the tables are full of chilli heatwave Doritos (my fav) and dips + kids are there so loads of ice cream and cake. Monday I was 6lbs up + no clen this week. Jumped on the scales this morning and was a little pissed so popped 120mcg of clen see if I can shift it. Wed I was only 1.5lbs up but last 2 days I've added 1.75, fu**ing scales lol!

Mrs wants to go out for a ruby Sunday so more beer and more food (can't have a curry without a few large cobras, that's criminal)


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol, you have all the rest days you want, what works works
> 
> i just train on the way to work so mon-fri, weekends off although I stopped dead's few months back and might try starting again on a Saturday morning (off day, in the garage when I go back on, of course) so just one day a week off that'll be and a big binge day too
> 
> ...


 It's strange when I come to binge it's usually mainly greasy food the sweet stuff is kept to a minimum I get sick after having a little.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Naughty asf that


 You started it...and you better not start it again after work tonight.

PLEASE. I have a bajillion deadlines to meet! :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

squatsxx said:


> You started it...and you better not start it again after work tonight.
> 
> PLEASE. I have a bajillion deadlines to meet! :lol:


 I just read that post and it screams the total opposite of what you're saying.

:whistling:


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> I just read that post and it screams the total opposite of what you're saying.
> 
> :whistling:


 As far as I remember, you did START it and I just went along with it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

squatsxx said:


> As far as I remember, you did START it and I just went along with it.


 :wub:

*12/05/2018*

Day 44 of cut. 25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

I had a few drinks last night and some greasy food and be doing the same today. First drink at 11am quite bad but won't be many :lol:

Taking another rest days still have bad doms and get back to diet and will be lower calories a little tomorrow to keep the progress going.

All for today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*13/05/2018*

Day 45 of cut. 25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Ive dropped cals to 2300 from today. Cheat days down to one day a week which will be a Friday or Saturday depending.

Had first sunbed today as I don't wanna be pale for summer and pinned 1mg mt2 pre sunbed.

Forgot how awful it makes you feel, felt sick asf ever since.

Still did gym:

Preworkout

1 serving performance charge

10g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

*Legs*

*Squats*

20x10, 40x10, 60x10, 80x10, 100x10, 140x8x3

*Sldl*

75x10x3

*Leg press *

250x15x4

*Calf raises *

140x15x4

Good session considering how bad I felt back to 3 plates a side squats for my working sets which I'm happy about.

2300 cals hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*14/05/2018*

Day 46 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Preworkout:

1 serving full as f**k

4g creatine nitrate

7g citrulline malate (2:1)

1g agmatine sulfate

1 serving glycergrow 2

*Push*

*Bench press*

20x10, 40x10, 60x10, 80x10, 102.5x8x3

*Overhead press*

55x10x2, 55x5

*Close grip bench press*

60x10x3

*Ez skull crushers*

18x12x3

*Lateral raises*

15.45x12x3

Overall good session chest seems close to 100% now.

New phone now which means a pic haven't posted any for a little while.

Reasonably happy with current condition next 5 and a bit weeks should see a big difference, shape and size is there just need the bf lower.









2300 calories be hit

All for today


----------



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> *14/05/2018*
> 
> Day 46 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.
> 
> ...


 What does your diet look like usually mate?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Imdone88 said:


> What does your diet look like usually mate?


 Boring asf on a cut mate really. Rely heavily on whey protein when cutting just makes it simple and easy to cut out cals.

Typically breakfast is a shake and cereal

snack is a protein bar

lunch is a shake

dinner is usually chicken and rice

shake before bed/post workout if it's gym day

I cut out snack first then cals from breakfast cereal when needed. :thumbup1:

Bulking is anything iifym style.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*15/05/2018*

Day 47 of cut. 25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Dont feel great today tired and migraine all day, it's a rest day regardless have bad doms off last few sessions.

Cals be around 2300. I had a chicken kebab tonight couldn't be bothered with cooking but it wasn't bad at all. Not greasy either all grilled chicken. Considering it a decent substitute for usual meal.

All for today.


----------



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Boring asf on a cut mate really. Rely heavily on whey protein when cutting just makes it simple and easy to cut out cals.
> 
> Typically breakfast is a shake and cereal
> 
> ...


 Howd you deal with hunger? You must get pretty hungry no?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Imdone88 said:


> Howd you deal with hunger? You must get pretty hungry no?


 Orals stump my appetite so they help and when you consume 3 shakes a day as part of your main cals you tend to feel sick after a little while, all helps haha.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> Orals stump my appetite so they help and when you consume 3 shakes a day as part of your main cals you tend to feel sick after a little while, all helps haha.


 You could just eat nothing for a few week bro get body fat right down!! :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> You could just eat nothing for a few week bro get body fat right down!! :thumbup1:


 Fvcking hell mate that's a good idea. Here's my eating calories when I'm trying to cut just ruining my goals :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*16/05/2018*

Day 48 of cut. Ultraburn, 25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Will be pinning 150mg test 300mg tren and mast tonight.

Gym was cut short as was looking after my niece and had to get down for a sunbed and pinned 1mg mt2 pre bed.

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

10g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

*Pull*

*Deadlifts*

60x10, 100x10, 157.5x8x3

*Bent over rows *

77.5x10x3

*Ez bicep curls *

33x10x3

Short session as I said. Deadlifts are up which I'm surprised at on this amount of calories.

Might be under 2300 cals today feel sick asf off the mt2.

All for today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*17/05/2018*

Day 49 of cut. 25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Rest day today riddled with doms.

Still woke up this morning feel sick asf off the mt2, strong stuff. Getting comments on some colour already seems this is a better protocol than more frequent jabbing.

2300 cals hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*18/05/2018*

Day 50 of cut. 25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

So I debated legs tonight but I'm too tired and still aching so taking a rest day and be fresher tomorrow. Recovering on as little as 2300 cals for me just isn't happening.

I got weighed this morning scales moving again down approx 1.75 pounds so I'm happy with that. Cals will stay at 2300 Sunday to Thursday next week.

Limiting drink this weekend been hitting whiskey and lager the last few weekends which is the worst thing on a cut so only 1 can tonight and some greasy food. Said I'd only have one cheat but I feel the need for tonight and tomorrow won't make a difference really.

Estimate cals around 3000-3500 should help me for tomorrow

Have a nice weekend all :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*19/05/2018*

Day 51 of cut. 25mg Oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Getting into the epistane now dryness should be coming from that soon.

So I didn't really go over my cals yesterday ordered some dominos and was awful so was probably under to be fair which is ok.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

10g Citrulline Malate (2:1)

*Legs*

*Squats*

20x10, 40x10, 60x10, 80x10, 100x10, 142.5x8x3

*Sldl*

77.5x10x3

*Calf raises *

140x15x4

Decent session overall.

Post workout Maccies breakfast.

All for today


----------



## h3ndy (Dec 18, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> ordered some dominos and was awful


 Have you got a papa johns where you live? My go to pizza place was always dominos until I tried papa johns and it's cheaper and nicer IMO.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

h3ndy said:


> Have you got a papa johns where you live? My go to pizza place was always dominos until I tried papa johns and it's cheaper and nicer IMO.


 I do actually might try at some point. Dominos used to be nice but dunno haven't had one for a bit now it's awful only ordered cos I get 50% off online orders, will avoid in future :lol:


----------



## h3ndy (Dec 18, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> I do actually might try at some point. Dominos used to be nice but dunno haven't had one for a bit now it's awful only ordered cos I get 50% off online orders, will avoid in future :lol:


 In that case definitely try it and they have recently bought out 4 new bbq flavour ones that sound lovely, I use to love dominos but it's gone downhill big time.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Aren't you worried about your health? 'Specially your liver. Very frequent oral intake and whiskey...

you're a nice funny guy (no ****) but fck me thats reckless


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Deltz123 said:


> Aren't you worried about your health? 'Specially your liver. Very frequent oral intake and whiskey...
> 
> you're a nice funny guy (no ****) but fck me thats reckless


 I've stopped the whiskey now mate. Just a few cans today with the nice weather.

Epistane is a very mild oral confirmed by previous bloods and 25mg Oxys isn't much either. I've done worse in the past.

If I get bad symptoms I will stop but urine is usually clear only problem I have at moment is heart burn which I do get on epistane.

Appreciate the concern though mate. It wasn't intentional to use epistane actually I was going to just get some Oxys and use for fullness but got a good deal on them so thought fvck it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

20/05/2018

Day 52 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Feeling ok today but not sleeping great and bad leg doms.

Pinned 1mg mt2 today 30 mins pre sunbed was totally fvcked after it.

Did gym first thing as knew I'd be no good after the mt2.

Preworkout:

10g citrulline malate (2:1)

1.5 servings performance charge

500mg agmatine sulfate

Push

Bench press

20x10, 40x10, 60x10, 80x10, 105x8x3

Overhead press

50x10x3

Incline bench

70x10x3

Dips

Bwx10x3

Ez skull crushers

18x12x3

Lateral raises

15.45x12x3

Good session bench is up and ohp up also. Added incline back in and replaced cgbp with dips trying to get on with them but see how it goes.

Lifts are holding well considering my calories must be the tren and orals.

2300 cals roughly hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

21/05/2018

Day 53 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Tired today not sleeping great a lot on mind at moment but least it's a rest day.

2300 cals hit


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> 21/05/2018
> 
> Day 53 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Get some growth in there bro help with your sleep, even aid your fat loss!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Get some growth in there bro help with your sleep, even aid your fat loss!


 Debated it but funds won't allow atm mate. I debated trying mk677 but not sure on a cut.

I'm doing ok though pretty much where I need to be will get more pics up soon and the mt2 is getting rid of the milky bar kid look. :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> Debated it but funds won't allow atm mate. I debated trying mk677 but not sure on a cut.
> 
> I'm doing ok though pretty much where I need to be will get more pics up soon and the mt2 is getting rid of the milky bar kid look. :lol:


 I do 5iu eod it only cost around the 25 a week mark .


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> I do 5iu eod it only cost around the 25 a week mark .


 And what do it bring to a cycle at that dose?

Think I'll be adding it to 2nd bulk later in the year


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> And what do it bring to a cycle at that dose?
> 
> Think I'll be adding it to 2nd bulk later in the year


 I'm actually cruising mate but still taking mk677 and growth, done growth in the past when been on cycle and never really seen the benefits, but better sleep, appetites gone up, dropped bloat and bf, well being, I'm actually gaining while I'm off I dropped from 100kg to 97kg when I initially came off and weighed in at 101.9kg yesterday in the space of 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> I'm actually cruising mate but still taking mk677 and growth, done growth in the past when been on cycle and never really seen the benefits, but better sleep, appetites gone up, dropped bloat and bf, well being, I'm actually gaining while I'm off I dropped from 100kg to 97kg when I initially came off and weighed in at 101.9kg yesterday in the space of 5 or 6 weeks.


 Think the mk677 is doing a lot of that though?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> Think the mk677 is doing a lot of that though?


 Yea, dropped that down to 12.5mg a day now. My last cycle was a complete bust was on for like 2 weeks, got stomach problems which I've had before and had to stop my course before because of. I couldn't eat f**k all and was bloated all the time, I cruise and I'm fine. So being able to eat properly again be a big part. Had my bloods done loads of things were out of range having a good 6 months to a year cruise. Right now tho I'm feeling great can eat all the time, was always bloated before, easily best shape I've been in and just under heaviest I've eva been. For the sake of 25 quid a week I'm gonna run growth year round.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

22/05/2018

Day 54 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Still not sleeping great but feeling ok.

New mesomorph arrived today courtesy of @faipdeooiad which I'll review after a few uses.

Preworkout

1 serving mesomorph

Pull

Deadlifts

60x10, 100x10, 160x8x3

Bent over rows

77.5x10x3

Pullups

10x6x3

Ez bicep curls

30.5x10x3

Overall decent session. Strength still good considering my calories.

Took the meso around 45 mins pwo had some tingling and still have a buzz going now (hope I can sleep haha)

2300 cals hit


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Apologies in the delay in getting these out - I booked a last minute holly last week for me, the Mrs and the little 'un, so I had to get my sister to get over to my house and post them.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

23/05/2018

Day 55 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Slept better last night and it's a rest day.

I have some mk677 coming tomorrow which I wanna try so may start that tomorrow night if it arrives.

2300 cals hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

24/05/2018

Day 56 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.

Did pin 150/300/300 ttm last night.

Another rest day - Felt awful last night after pinning 1mg mt2 was sick and didn't get a sunbed. I've dropped to 500mcg and had a bed tonight and feel fine so gonna stick with 500mcg still f**ked off the 1mg yesterday not worth it.

My mk677 has arrived from body conscious debating starting tonight at 15mg pre bed.

Roughly 2300 cals hit today


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> 24/05/2018
> 
> Day 56 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane and 50mcg t3 took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Get it in ya :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Get it in ya :thumb


 Haha I did but I barely fvcking slept at all. Had a look about seems some people are better dosing am and others pre bed.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Haha I did but I barely fvcking slept at all. Had a look about seems some people are better dosing am and others pre bed.


 It hasn't helped my sleep any 1 week in


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> It hasn't helped my sleep any 1 week in


 I took it this morning will see how it goes over next few weeks or so.


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> So I didn't really go over my cals yesterday ordered some dominos and was awful so was probably under to be fair which is ok.


 Calorie wise thin and crispy makes big difference


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MrBishi said:


> Calorie wise thin and crispy makes big difference


 Ah cals don't matter on binge day long as I go way over it's all good but ain't ordering dominos again for a long time :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

25/05/2018

Day 57 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane, 50mcg t3 and 15mg mk677 took this morning.

Got weighed this morning down another 1.25 pounds so I'm happy with that.

So today I'm feeling lethargic didn't sleep last night so I'm not going to gym will hit legs fresher tomorrow.

I'm having a binge today and tomorrow leaves 4 weeks so I'm where I wanna be at moment. :thumbup1:

Cals prob be 3500+ today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

26/05/2018

Day 58 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane, 50mcg t3 and 15mg mk677 took this morning.

Woke up at 3am and couldn't sleep but feeling much fuller from binge yesterday and binging again today.

I'm absolute starving I usually am after first binge day but this feels like more hope it's not the mk677.

Preworkout:

1 serving mesomorph

Legs

Squats 20x10, 40x10, 60x10, 80x10, 100x10, 145x8x3

Sldl 80x10x3

Calf raises 140x15x4

Good session over all squats still rising.

Cals be round 3500 today estimated

I'm down to under 4 weeks left so will assess drugs tomorrow as I'm dropping some soon and upping others. Calories will be lowered too despite still losing weight this week.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Take the mk an hour pre workout. Pumps will be great


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

27/05/2018

Day 59 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane, 50mcg t3 and 15mg mk677 took this morning.

Preworkout

1 serving mesomorph

Push

Bench press 20x10 40x10 60x10 80x10 107.5 2x8, 107.5 1x6

Overhead press 52.5x10x2 52.5x7

Incline bench 72.5x10x3

Dips bwx10

Ez skull crushers 18x12x3

Lateral raises 15.45x12x3

Overall good session pumped to f**k today.

Quick pic:









I'm happy with progress dropping cals from today by another 200 have just over 3 weeks left. Leaves enough time to drop more fat.

2100 cals today


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> View attachment 156191


 I'd be absolutely chuffed to be at that stage and my diet would go out the window :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MrBishi said:


> I'd be absolutely chuffed to be at that stage and my diet would go out the window :thumb


 Yeah I know I'm just never happy mate haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

28/05/2018

Day 60 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane, 50mcg t3 and 15mg mk677 took this morning.

Rest day today I don't feel great though had stomach cramps most the day.

It's going to be a bad week as I forgot I have a long weekend Friday to Monday to a big cottage in middle of nowhere with family with lots of drink and food so need to stay decent till Friday at least :lol:

Roughly 2100 cals hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

29/05/2018

Day 61 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane, 50mcg t3 and 15mg mk677 took this morning.

preworkout:

1 serving mesomorph

Pull

Deadlifts 60x10, 100x10, 162.5x8

Bent over rows 80x10x3

Pullups 10x6x3

Ez bicep curls 28x10x3

Quick session before work. Was decent didn't have 3 sets of deads in me this morning.

@faipdeooiad this meso has me off my tits in gym haha.

2100 cals be hit

Quick pic epistane is kicking in now I can feel the back pumps starting.

View attachment 156325


----------



## JakobJuice (Nov 15, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Debated it but funds won't allow atm mate. I debated trying mk677 but not sure on a cut.
> 
> I'm doing ok though pretty much where I need to be will get more pics up soon and the mt2 is getting rid of the milky bar kid look. :lol:


 just saw this now, just saying...gh peptides helps me a ton.
2-3 sat doses per day doubled my rem & deep sleep phases (no fu**ing clue if this is correct, tracking my stuff with a fitbit blaze watch and this bugger just keep giving me those positive changed numbers). Feeling a lil bit groggy at first in the morning but as the day continues I feel fresh as the prince of Bel Air. And mind you this is on Tren. Using those ""cheap"" peps from peptidesuk. Getting also all the other "sides" like lil tingling in my hands, some water rentention and a freakin good pump.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> 29/05/2018
> 
> Day 61 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane, 50mcg t3 and 15mg mk677 took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Looking fantastic mate!


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

TITO said:


> Looking fantastic mate!


 Doeeessss he fcukkk, he needs to go on a diet :whistling:

I'm gonna find out where you live and take that mirror off you and it's only just now that I realised we have same tiles so least I know how it'll look when it's hanging on my wall!

Looking good mate but the only criticism I've got is you could have straightened up all that on your sink and put the tap straight :angry:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TITO said:


> Looking fantastic mate!


 Cheers buddy yeah I'm happy with progress now.

I'm away Friday to Monday long weekend be drinking and eating whatever I want so I don't feel too bad now 4 days shouldn't cause too much damage just gonna enjoy it.



SuperRips said:


> Doeeessss he fcukkk, he needs to go on a diet :whistling:
> 
> I'm gonna find out where you live and take that mirror off you and it's only just now that I realised we have same tiles so least I know how it'll look when it's hanging on my wall!
> 
> Looking good mate but the only criticism I've got is you could have straightened up all that on your sink and put the tap straight :angry:


 Haha @Sparkey loves my tap.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

30/05/2018

Day 62 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane, 50mcg t3 and 15mg mk677 took this morning. Jabbed 150mg test 300mg tren and 300mg mast tonight.

So it's a rest day today feeling some bad doms and generally tired, didn't sleep great last night.

Looking forward to my long weekend of booze and s**t food.

Roughly 2100 cals be hit today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

31/05/2018

Day 63 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane, 50mcg t3 and 15mg mk677 took this morning.

So I'm taking a break till Tuesday next week binge starts tonight and away tomorrow till Monday drink and whatever I wanna eat see how much damage I do.

I'll sort out my last few weeks of diet and drugs then.

Will update when I'm back have nice weekend all.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> 31/05/2018
> 
> Day 63 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane, 50mcg t3 and 15mg mk677 took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Where you going anywhere nice?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Where you going anywhere nice?


 Just a yearly family thing we do it's usually a log cabin somewhere but it's a big cottage this time in middle no nowhere. Food drink and relax for few days sucks it falls on my cut but it's not going to set me far back.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Just a yearly family thing we do it's usually a log cabin somewhere but it's a big cottage this time in middle no nowhere. Food drink and relax for few days sucks it falls on my cut but it's not going to set me far back.


 Just enjoy it mate, life is about living and enjoying. Few days ain't gonna so much damage! And at least you can rectify when you get back.

im away for a dirty weekend next week but am bulking so the damage done will stay. Not gonna let that stop me though

have a wicked weekend mate :beer:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Just enjoy it mate, life is about living and enjoying. Few days ain't gonna so much damage! And at least you can rectify when you get back.
> 
> im away for a dirty weekend next week but am bulking so the damage done will stay. Not gonna let that stop me though
> 
> have a wicked weekend mate :beer:


 Yeah bulk only goes one way huge benefits of a cut you can fix it.

Cheers buddy.

I'm still not sleeping well I reckon it's this mk677 sleep been fvcked since I started it maybe 1 outta 3 sleeps is decent.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah bulk only goes one way huge benefits of a cut you can fix it.
> 
> Cheers buddy.
> 
> I'm still not sleeping well I reckon it's this mk677 sleep been fvcked since I started it maybe 1 outta 3 sleeps is decent.


 When do you take it am? Maybe try 1h pre bed. I've switched from pre bed to apron waking on empty stomach an hour preworkout since Monday. I'm loving the pumpits giving me in the gym but man I'm lethargic during the day and before gym. Great in gym but out it's a different story. I'm gonna give it over the weekend and see but might switch back.

My sleep has been terrible for ages. Started treating myself to a zopiclone only once a week though.last couple of nights I've used boots sleepeze (not the herbal the one a night ones) it's helped a bit. Still waking up a few times but get back to sleep. Maybe try them. I need 1.5-2 though. Only £4-5


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> When do you take it am? Maybe try 1h pre bed. I've switched from pre bed to apron waking on empty stomach an hour preworkout since Monday. I'm loving the pumpits giving me in the gym but man I'm lethargic during the day and before gym. Great in gym but out it's a different story. I'm gonna give it over the weekend and see but might switch back.
> 
> My sleep has been terrible for ages. Started treating myself to a zopiclone only once a week though.last couple of nights I've used boots sleepeze (not the herbal the one a night ones) it's helped a bit. Still waking up a few times but get back to sleep. Maybe try them. I need 1.5-2 though. Only £4-5


 Dosing it am I do feel lethargic later in day but I am cutting and using 2 other orals so probably expected.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Dosing it am I do feel lethargic later in day but I am cutting and using 2 other orals so probably expected.


 Yeah the fact your running oxy/epistemology and on a s**t amount of cals won't be helping!

A weekend on the piss and a 3 day refeed should see you good though!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah the fact your running oxy/epistemology and on a s**t amount of cals won't be helping!
> 
> A weekend on the piss and a 3 day refeed should see you good though!


 Hope so haha. I'm interested how mk will be on my cruise it's the main reason I got it seems people benefit from fullness etc which is exactly what I want on cruise and won't be cruising on tren anymore haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Hope so haha. I'm interested how mk will be on my cruise it's the main reason I got it seems people benefit from fullness etc which is exactly what I want on cruise and won't be cruising on tren anymore haha


 Well I'm 2 weeks into it now and just commented on it in my journal. I'm loving the pump and how it makes me feel in the gym. Defo feel full but as I said I've been cutting for so long I've forgot what it feels like to have a proper pump from extra cals etc


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Low caloriees equals low quality sleep. Try to eat your biggest meal pre bed (when cutting deep this won't do much tho).

mk pre workout, srs, give it a shot

how is the t3 treating you?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Deltz123 said:


> Low caloriees equals low quality sleep. Try to eat your biggest meal pre bed (when cutting deep this won't do much tho).
> 
> mk pre workout, srs, give it a shot
> 
> how is the t3 treating you?


 T3 I like on a cut. I only used it for 3 weeks last year but doing about 7 this cut.

Will be dropping the t3 soon before I go on holiday in few weeks to add more fullness etc back.

I'm away till Tuesday got destroyed last night and still wide awake at 6 am and my cals have been high albeit mainly junk food.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I'll get back to it tomorrow. 3 days away getting destroyed with drink and eating whatever I want.

Will update tomorrow with drug protocol for rest of cut and maybe a new routine ready for cruise.

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

05/06/2018

Day 68 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane, 50mcg t3 and 15mg mk677 took this morning.

So back to it today had a fair few days bashing booze and eating s**t food wouldn't say it's really affected my physique though.

So I'm dropping t3 in a few days want more fullness back and almost finished my tub so it ties in well.

I've switched up my routine a bit for now. Back to previous I keep swapping between. 531 aspect with some bbb in an upper lower split.

Preworkout

1 serving mesomorph

12g citrulline malate (2:1)

Upper - Bench press focus

Bench press - 20x10, 40x10, 60x10, 85x5, 97.5x5, 110x12, 85x16

Overhead press - 35x10x5

Bent over rows - 80x10x3

Close grip bench - 70x10x3

Ez bicep curls - 28x10x3

Overall good session happy with bench numbers on harsh cut. Pumped up f**k too.

Quick pic I still have over 2 weeks left Im hairy asf will shave soon :lol:









2100 cals be hit today.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> 05/06/2018
> 
> Day 68 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane, 50mcg t3 and 15mg mk677 took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Havent checked in for while - Tris looking WAY stronger this time round. nice going.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Havent checked in for while - Tris looking WAY stronger this time round. nice going.


 Yeah triceps have definitely come up some. Hard to tell when bulked but as I'm getting leaner I'm noticing for sure


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

06/06/2018

Day 69 of cut. 25mg oxys, 50mg epistane, 50mcg t3 and 15mg mk677 took this morning.

Jabbed 150mg test 300mg tren 300mg mast tonight.

Not a good day today I'm struggling on my calories they're getting too low at 2100.

Yesterdays session I pushed too much aching with doms and generally feel s**t now.

I'm dropping t3 now and upping epistane to 60mg ed.

Lower - Deadlift focus

Deadlifts 60x10, 100x10, 127.5x5, 147.5x5, 167.5x8

Calf raises 140x15x4

Not a good session I had nothing in me today too lethargic.

Around 2200 cals hit today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

07/06/2018

Day 70 of cut. 60mg epistane and 25mg anadrol took this morning.

10 weeks in and 15 days left.

Will try dosing mk677 pre bed.

Rest day today and it's well needed. Lower back is bad off yesterday.

2100 cals be hit


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> 07/06/2018
> 
> Day 70 of cut. 60mg epistane and 25mg anadrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Why you switching to pre bed mate?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Why you switching to pre bed mate?


 Feeling very lethargic during the day comes to gym on night and I'm just fvcked.

Cals are reslly low so it's expected but with dropping t3 also might try dosing it pre bed and see if any better.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Feeling very lethargic during the day comes to gym on night and I'm just fvcked.
> 
> Cals are reslly low so it's expected but with dropping t3 also might try dosing it pre bed and see if any better.


 Try it pre workout mate. About an hour before.

I take mine in the morning pre workout and feel f**ked on the way to the gym but once I'm there I have been having good workouts ed and I think the mk plays a big part in that. Keeps me feeling pumped for quite some time too

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F263738469768

ehat do you reckon? Give it a shot


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Well lads I've decided I'm taking a break and coming off aas etc I'm fvcked atm and feel like I'm losing the plot. Had some very bad days recently and has got me realising.

The manlet is being sensible for once. I need some normality and going to focus on other things for a bit before I lose the stuff that matters.

I'll most likely resurrect this journal at some point thanks for people who have followed etc I do appreciate it :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Well lads I've decided I'm taking a break and coming off aas etc I'm fvcked atm and feel like I'm losing the plot. Had some very bad days recently and has got me realising.
> 
> The manlet is being sensible for once. I need some normality and going to focus on other things for a bit before I lose the stuff that matters.
> 
> I'll most likely resurrect this journal at some point thanks for people who have followed etc I do appreciate it :thumbup1:


 Wish you all the best honey !

x


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Well lads I've decided I'm taking a break and coming off aas etc I'm fvcked atm and feel like I'm losing the plot. Had some very bad days recently and has got me realising.
> 
> The manlet is being sensible for once. I need some normality and going to focus on other things for a bit before I lose the stuff that matters.
> 
> I'll most likely resurrect this journal at some point thanks for people who have followed etc I do appreciate it :thumbup1:


 Hope you're ok mate.

I had the same thing happen to me last year before Xmas. Finished my cycle early was fand was probably best thing I done as I was driving a massive wedge between me and my wife.

Needs must mate, get your head sorted. Gear can wait!

You're in wicked shape anyway

all the best!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Well lads I've decided I'm taking a break and coming off aas etc I'm fvcked atm and feel like I'm losing the plot. Had some very bad days recently and has got me realising.
> 
> The manlet is being sensible for once. I need some normality and going to focus on other things for a bit before I lose the stuff that matters.
> 
> I'll most likely resurrect this journal at some point thanks for people who have followed etc I do appreciate it :thumbup1:


 This hobby of ours mixed with the drugs can mess with the head. I know I've been in my own selfish bubble a few times and needed to take a step back

Are u gonna pct mate or do a long cruise etc?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> Well lads I've decided I'm taking a break and coming off aas etc I'm fvcked atm and feel like I'm losing the plot. Had some very bad days recently and has got me realising.
> 
> The manlet is being sensible for once. I need some normality and going to focus on other things for a bit before I lose the stuff that matters.
> 
> I'll most likely resurrect this journal at some point thanks for people who have followed etc I do appreciate it :thumbup1:


 Growth mate! I was same, head was all over the place, having stomach problems had a bloods test back and everything was f**ked, my liver was 134(got it down to 41 I'n a month) now just cruising and on growth and strength going up, feel best I felt for months and putting weight on again. Gonna stay like this for a good 6 months.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Growth mate! I was same, head was all over the place, having stomach problems had a bloods test back and everything was f**ked, my liver was 134(got it down to 41 I'n a month) now just cruising and on growth and strength going up, feel best I felt for months and putting weight on again. Gonna stay like this for a good 6 months.


 That's what I'm doing mate big long cruise for ages, may invest in some gh after reading that!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Health and sanity have got to come first mate. Take time out and put your life and relationship issues first. Your already in better shape than most and I'm sure your not going to just lose it all and go off the rails.

Best of luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I've only really lurked but I have enjoyed reading your journal very much mate. Thanks, all the best


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Wishing you all the best mate, I'm pretty sure you'll get it all sorted and be back, priorities sometimes get clouded when we become so singularly focused. I absolutely love lifting and love being at the gym, but I know I can live without it - I did so before I started - I also know I cannot live without my beautiful wife and daughters - priorites.

Can I have the magic mirror now please


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

AestheticManlet said:


> Well lads I've decided I'm taking a break and coming off aas etc I'm fvcked atm and feel like I'm losing the plot. Had some very bad days recently and has got me realising.
> 
> The manlet is being sensible for once. I need some normality and going to focus on other things for a bit before I lose the stuff that matters.
> 
> I'll most likely resurrect this journal at some point thanks for people who have followed etc I do appreciate it :thumbup1:


 Hey there cheeky chops. Good idea. Wishing you everything good and hope to see you back when you are in a better place. x


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Well lads I've decided I'm taking a break and coming off aas etc I'm fvcked atm and feel like I'm losing the plot. Had some very bad days recently and has got me realising.
> 
> The manlet is being sensible for once. I need some normality and going to focus on other things for a bit before I lose the stuff that matters.
> 
> I'll most likely resurrect this journal at some point thanks for people who have followed etc I do appreciate it :thumbup1:


 It'll be that Tren sh1t again!

[email protected]@kin horrible stuff, creeps up on ya and [email protected]@ks ya!

Always here bud if you need owt.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Good luck to you mate and cheers for all the advice you gave me before.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

What do you mean by having bad days? Like depressed feels?

wishing you the best!


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

Good to recognise the warning signals as early as possible. Good luck sorting things out!


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hope you get sorted mate and everything works out, like a few have said also you're one of the few journals here enjoy just lurkin and reading. Good luck


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Well lads I've decided I'm taking a break and coming off aas etc I'm fvcked atm and feel like I'm losing the plot. Had some very bad days recently and has got me realising.
> 
> The manlet is being sensible for once. I need some normality and going to focus on other things for a bit before I lose the stuff that matters.
> 
> I'll most likely resurrect this journal at some point thanks for people who have followed etc I do appreciate it :thumbup1:


 I tried Tren once..... once.... 

See you back on cycle in a few weeks mate, get yourself sorted


----------

